# The Reconquista: Part I (Shadows over Istivin)



## Branding Opportunity (May 25, 2005)

LINKS
OOC Thread
Rogues Gallery
INFO Thread
Map of Istivin​
*INTRODUCTION: OLD MEETINGS*

_Village of Fitela, 12th of Coldeven, 591 CY_

It had been an emotional day for everyone involved in the rededication.  After over six years of much sorrow, struggle and disappointment, the surviving common folk of this small village along the rushing Davish river were beginning again.

After the giants and their allies had begun retreating back into their mountain strongholds in 588 CY, the villagers had slowly begun to trickle back over the border from Keoland.  On barge, wagon, horse, and even on foot they had returned from the refugee camps, spurred on by the reports that their homeland was once again on the path to freedom.  The frost giants of the Jotens had held on longer than anyone could have imagined.  Even now it was said they still controlled a number of the old Borderland forts built hard against the mountainsides.  The people of Fitela had to wait patiently until just over a year ago before it was safe enough to make their way back here.

With the monetary support of the young, local Baron Veaublanche, and even a few lions from the court in Istivin, the people here had slowly rebuilt their village.  Today was the celebration honoring the laying of the cornerstone of the newly built church of Allitur, and as local heroes, you had been brought here to be guests of honor.

Not having seen each other since the events of the previous fall at the Eagle’s Nest, you came in from all over.  The winter had not been a particularly harsh one for this part of the Flanaess, and with the coming of spring the smell of hope seemed to hang in the air.

Upon arrival, each of you had been greeted not with the formal stiffness of visiting nobility, but with a warmth and genuine affection that surprised and touched many of you.  Old mothers had fallen into your arms, weeping as seeing you reminded them of the brothers, sons and daughters they had lost at the Last Stand by the Davish.  Mothers beamed with quiet pride as they introduced you to their young sons and daughters, who had been named after you in recognition of your deeds.  Men of all ages came up to you, sadness and joy mixed in their eyes, telling you of the many struggles they had endured since you had parted ways here or at Godakin Keep.

You met a young dwarf barely in his beard, who carried a warhammer with great reverence, carved with runes holy to Moradin.  He looked somewhat familiar and introduced himself as Grintur, son of Grinnur.  He had been asked to travel here from his home in the South, and mark the occasion in his father’s stead.  Grinnur, you soon learned, had been killed two years before in an attempt to retake a dwarven mine still held by the giants.  Grintur spoke of his father in the present tense, telling you that even though his spirit had gone on to sit beside the Allfather, he still guided his decisions and gave him much courage.

The ceremony two days ago had thankfully been brief, as the newly appointed priest of Allitur gave a somewhat poorly-delivered speech on the importance of tradition and structure to the workings of society.  Following this, the visiting High Paymaster of Zilchus and even a stonewoman of Ulaa had joined with the speaker in laying the cornerstone of the new church to the accompaniment of great applause.  A large banquet in the recently rebuilt town hall followed and had gone on late into the night.

The following day you said your goodbyes and had accepted the invitation of the High Paymaster of Zilchus to accompany him on his boat back to Istivin Crossing.

Upon mention of Istivin you had noted that for whatever reason none of you had visited, or even thought about the capital in quite some time.  It was as if the city had faded from your memory, which seemed odd considering that it was the meeting point of the three major highways crossing Sterich, in addition to the only city of any size for hundreds of miles.  You assumed that this was simply the result of too much stress and excitement over the past few years; mostly spent fighting the invaders on the borders of Geoff and the March.  In any case, it had been too long since your last visit: Istivin was calling!


_Port of Istivin Crossing, 14th of Coldeven, 591 CY_

Early this morning the High Paymaster’s boat has docked at Istivin Crossing, and as you disembark he bids you farewell.  As was his wont, the high priest of Zilchus had combined the ceremonial visit with a supply trip to Godakin Keep, and the local dockworkers are busy unloading numerous heavy boxes with the royal stamp of the Kingdom of Keoland on them.

It is still chilly this early in the season, and a freezing wind blows hard across the river from the south.  In that direction, far in the distance the high, snow-covered peaks of the northern Jotens are catching the first rays of the sun, sharply silhouetted against the lightening sky.  A few miles to the north-west you can see the tall, triple towers of the Javan Gate, and the dark-grey curtain walls of Istivin.  The imposing Krelont Keep sits atop the Promontory behind them, still shrouded in the night’s last shadows.


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Six years since we have fought here, and almost died. Even to me it seems like a long time, many memories have found their way into my Reverie since then. It's good to see you all again!”_

Latalya had arrived on the back of a black horse with smoke-colored, insubstantial hooves, which the villagers looked upon in awe, while the dogs and other animals wouldn't dare to come close; Noctra flying around erratically. Not wanting to irritate them more than necessary, the elf dismissed her spell soon after arrival. With joy in her eyes she looked upon the rebuilt village, memories of burned-out shacks slowly fading from her mind.

When they met Grintur, son of Grinnur, Latalya told him that _“Your father's legend will stay alive through you, and through Reivik's poetry. Well met, friend.”_

During the celebration, Latalya had almost forgotten, that the war isn't over still. All the cheerful townsfolk, the hope in their happy eyes, the perils of the past years almost washed away.

Two days later the small group had arrived in the High Paymaster's boat at Istivin's Crossing, near the capital of Sterich, Istivin, their destination.

_“At last we are in Istivin once more. I wonder what awaits us here.”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> When they met Grintur, son of Grinnur, Latalya told him that _“Your father's legend will stay alive through you, and through Reivik's poetry. Well met, friend.”_




"And be sure of treating that hammer well," Reivik adds, the haft of his own great sledge resting easily in its groove on his shoulder.  "Grinnur carved his way into history with it; perhaps you'll follow him, eh?  His name will inspire many to greatness in years to come, I think."

"What do you think, One-Shot?" he asks the ranger.  "Will they have named an inn in honour of the duel?"  He winks.  "'The Paladin's Rest', perhaps?"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Or The Bull's Eye, recalling the size of that bastard.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 25, 2005)

*What else brings you to Istivin?  What do you know about Istivin and its inhabitants?*

JAMES HEARD:
[SBLOCK]Through the grapevine you have heard that Marchioness Emondav has set a deadline of the end of the year 591 CY, for all land-holding nobles of Sterich to make a claim for their land at court in Istivin.  Many of the nation's barons died defending their lands and fell into financial ruin when they abandoned their estates.  As such, the reclamation has brought with it great confusion over who is and isn't a noble of Sterich, with unknown heirs and cousins of cousins coming forth to claim title and lands left behind by their departed or missing kin.  Adding to this confusion is an influx of many minor Keoish nobles (mainly second sons and scions of bankrupt houses) who contributed troops and treasure to the liberation of Sterich and who now seek repayment through grant and title to improve their own fortunes.  Istivin has become a gathering point for opportunistic nobles both genuine and fraudulent.
Into this confusion has come an influx of adventurers and profiteers seeking title and lands.  Some of these profit-seekers are little more than common thieves, and more than one "baron" has been found knifed in an alley by the morning patrols.
_OOC:  What exactly you do with this information, and what the status of your ancestral land is, is up to you._[/SBLOCK]

THANEE:
[SBLOCK]Karri Velthundle, Marshall of the Sterish Cavalry has extended an open invitation to you to join her as an instructor for her forces.  You met Marshall Velthundle, a sylvan elf originally from the Oytwood, during the war and were very impressed by her.  She has been Marshall of Sterich for over 200 years, and has been offered the role of general commander by a succession of Sterich's rulers, but she has always refused, preferring to concentrate on her passion and combat specialty: light cavalry.  Velthundle's tactics combine horsemanship and magic, and the ranks of her renowned mounted order swell with multiclass fighter/wizards and fighter/sorcerers.  They reside in West Citadel, near the Trade Gate.[/SBLOCK]

SEETEN:
[SBLOCK]You have heard from other clerics and acolytes of Mayaheine that the church of the Maiden's Shield in Istivin is very worried that something is seriously wrong in the capital.  None of them can exactly put their fingers on it, however, and just confess to a general uneasiness.  The head of the Maiden's Shield is a recent high-profile convert to the faith from the temple of Pelor in Keoland, and has been in Istivin for less than a year.[/SBLOCK]

HYPERSMURF:
[SBLOCK]The dwarven Council of Princes (located in Istivin)has sent a decree that much land is available for "homesteading" in the Crystalmists and Jotens.  Many of the sites are still overrun by giants or other monsters, of course, but that shouldn't stop a dedicated dwarf, should it?
The Council in conjunction with the Union has also spread the information that the entity known as the "Red King" still controls the glacier that is the headwater of the Devish river.  This glacier is also the location of a number of dwarven holds and mines.  Any information about who or what this Red King is would be greatly appreciated.
A rumor has existed for years that the original adventurers who defeated the machinations of the drow and their giant stooges stole a powerful weapon known as the Axe of the Keeper from a giant's den.  This axe later disappeared and no one has been able to find it.  A few of the original party are rumored to still live in Istivin.[/SBLOCK]

SCOTLEY:
[SBLOCK]On a previous adventure you heard the tale of a magical bow of some power, which was found in the Demonweb Pits and then lost by the group of adventurers who defeated the minions of Lolth 14 years ago.  You've heard that there are members of this group still living in Istivin, one of whom is now the Captain General of the Istivin Watch.[/SBLOCK]

RANGER RICK:
[SBLOCK]A former member of your spy network has passed you a message that he has recently relocated to Istivin and has become involved with a group calling itself the Society of the Vigil.  He invites you to come join him and once again make common cause against those that threaten the security of the Sterish state.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

As the people came by George politely accepted all of their acceptance.  Many remembered his organization of the relief boats.  When asked for his name he decided to give these people his birth name, “Thonthonudainhim.”  Many nodded blankly and George slipped away.

George came across Grintur, and talked not about the past, but how Grintur shall be a modern leader and how the Gods had prepared the past so that the entire world can be ready for him.  George discussed only the future and how he was glad to be with the new leader in a new world order.

OOC Isn't Istavin between the keep and Fetila?

Having not remembered Istavin for long was very disconcerting.  When the boat picked up it’s cargo, George tried to find out what it was.  Hearing the talk of generic supplies did not satisfy his curiosity.  George felt that something was not correct.  He should have thought about Istavin.  After all, it played a large part of his adolescence.  To sail past the town and than back track was also concerning him.  George’s curiosity was becoming unhealthy.  When the time was correct, George went to open the crates to see what was in them.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Morley arrived on his old sturdy warhorse the every present dog loping at his heels. He had taken the time to have a shave and haircut as well as a new overtunic for the occation. A far cry from his more raggedy appearance in times past. 



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "What do you think, One-Shot?" he asks the ranger.  "Will they have named an inn in honour of the duel?"  He winks.  "'The Paladin's Rest', perhaps?"




"A fitting honor if every I heard one."  Morley smiles broadly and grasps the other man's hand. "I see the passing of time has not dulled your wit my friend. It has been too long since we've shared a joke or a pot of ale. Did you here the one about the farmer's daughter who returned home to find a Hill Giant in her bed..." .


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

To Grintur Morley says, "I had heard of your father's passing with much sorrow. I was honored to fight by his side, his name will long be remembered. You come from a fine line and I am sure we will be hearing great things of you as well."


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley sticks close to his old companions during the ceremonies in the village being a little uncomfortable with all the praise. 

Now as they ready their mounts at Istivin Crossing he looks at the city. _Strange that this place where so much happened as been little remarked in my thoughts. _ He gives voice to his thoughts, "I have not thought of Istivin in recent times, but I guess as trade returns it will once again be the center of this land. It seems odd that it has been of little importance to me during the years of stuggle."


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

*Anastasia Winterheart, Paladin of Mayaheine*

Anastasia returns, her warhorse gleaming and barded, her armor beautiful and filigreed, her weapons magical and beautiful, to the site of her first great...adventure as it were...a totally changed woman. When last she was here, her armor was leather, and dirty, her sword was practically rusty, and she was barely out of boot camp. As she pulls her helmet from her head, and hooks it on the saddle, a tear falls from the corner of her eye, for the hardships suffered by the people of Fitela.

As she begins to lead Faith over to the Inn, and hears:



			
				Reivik said:
			
		

> "What do you think, One-Shot?" he asks the ranger. "Will they have named an inn in honour of the duel?" He winks. "'The Paladin's Rest', perhaps?"




She comments, "Fat lot of rest I got, I couldnt sleep for a week, Stumpy. More like, Ana's Folly, I should say." She smiles at Reivik, and Morley, and sweeps her view over the town.

Anastasia tells Grintur, "I am very sorry for his loss, and I will add a prayer of my own for him. He was an honor to fight beside."

After a day of rest, she looks at her comrades, and states, "The Church of the Maiden's Shield is concerned with the fate of Istivin, and so am I. We must find out what is going on there, and free it from whatever has it in its grip."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC Isn't Istavin between the keep and Fetila?



_OOC: You can take a look at the map of Sterich at the bottom of the first OOC post, but I believe the answer to your question, is that the High Paymaster of Zilchus had already visited Godakin Keep before performing his ceremonial duties in Fitela, the party never went by the Keep._


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“In its grip? What is that supposed to mean?”_ Latalya asks her battle companion curiously.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“In its grip? What is that supposed to mean?”_ Latalya asks her battle companion curiously.




Hearing Latalya, George shakes his head for a second.  Anastasia, I agree with Latalya, what grip are you talking about?


----------



## Seeten (May 25, 2005)

Anastasia turns to her companions, "I have heard no news of any sort about Istivin in so long I cant remember the last.  It is bound to be something dark and sinister. Isnt it always?"

"Perhaps you have not all had similar feelings, but something is out of place with our capital. I feel it. Mayaheine's clergy feels it. Something is rotten in Istivin, and I plan to find out what." She looks at the gathering, "Who is with me?"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“What a question...”_ Latalya replies, grinning.

_“I just thought you might know something more tangible about it; you did sound like it for sure. But whatever it is, we are going to find out!”_


----------



## James Heard (May 25, 2005)

Mavic's hollow eyes haunted him in the mirror as he scraped off the scraggly beard that he had hidden behind for so many...years? Was it years now? More time than in Niole Dra. More time than delving dungeons with Erold and Gregos. Almost more time than anything really. Meria, father, Gander, Felth, Buren - all gone now. Even little Serolia, all grown up and vanished, fled the manor in Keoland that he'd placed her in and run off with some hedge-knight from the Uleks. It would seem that Mavic's entire family was lost, each of them a better soul than his own, and Mavic still remaining. He frowned. His face was so old now, he looked like father. Father right after mother died maybe, or when the horse kicked him, or when Mavic saw him last. His dark eyes were fixed, unmoving, dark pits of certainty staring wide-eyed with wonder at the sky framed by the blood upon the snow.

"I like it," interrupted from behind him. "It makes you look younger, more noble."

"Shanna," he said, washing away the lather," are the boys all behaving themselves?"

"Aye, I had to box Thom Younger a bit for making eyes at one of the serving lads though."

"Good. The people respect us here now, because we're heroes. Heroes fade from lack of danger. They'll turn on us soon enough if we give them reason."

"Yes, but you let me worry on that. Not everyone can look the part." Her hand, he knew, would draw up unbidden to her ruined face at that bald statement. There was nothing he could do. The giants were nothing if not thorough. Sometimes the magic isn't enough to heal the wounds. Sometimes living is the only cure.

***​The ceremonies were brief, his lads looking every bit the warriors that they were in their new red uniforms. Mavic had traded days worth of magic for those uniforms, but from the look in his boy's eyes it was well worth it. For some of them it might have been their first new pair of clothes ever, even the grizzled Merres probably hadn't travelled two miles from his farm until he'd joined up with the Reddogs. The mercenaries and opportunists were all dead and gone now, no more 'dogs from the Sea Barons for Sterich! They had all paid their dues in blood and misfortune, it did him proud to see the Larigne colors so. He'd even put on the ridiculous face paint that Shanna insisted upon, "So the people will recognize you." It was amazing to what sorts of foolish things people would latch upon as symbols, what unplanned choices would do to stear your life.

***​Mavic's eyes burnt with hatred as he reread the letter and he crumbled the offensive parchment in a ball across the room.

"Problem, Mav?" Eshanna said.

"They're still trying to take it away. All away, for nothing!" he said tightly.

"Who?" she inquired.

"Emondav, she's taking claimants upon the manor." _Mine!_ his soul screamed. "She's declared a deadline. We must present ourselves to the court in Istivin."

"Istivin?"

"The capital, surely you -" Mavic paused. "How could we forget about Istivin?"

"My aunt was in Istivin when the war started," Eshanna said quietly, thinking.

"And I spent every spring since I was old enough to part with teats going to court with my father there."

"Something is wrong, isn't it." Eshanna whispered bleakly.

"Very wrong." Mavic replied. "Still."

***​As the dewfog cleared, Mavic went to each of his men and saw to it that they were tending their mounts as they boarded the riverboat. Shanna was huddled in her customary place deep in the holds where she could "see if anything horrible happened to the boat, first." She was a worse sailor than she was a horseman, he thought wryly.

Others arrived, with surprising familiarity. Anastasia, the paladin, and the lads George and Morely. His heart panged with regret when he recognized Latalya. He would have to tell her about Buren eventually. Even the fat dwarf Reivik waddled up onto the boat. Again. Still.

_Like moths to an open flame_, he thought. He fingered the long red scarf that Serolia made for him. _Is it ever over?_

Binding the red trail of color by tossing it over his shoulder, he threw off his hat to meet his companions and help them tend their gear.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley hides a grin. _Anastasia is almost certainly tilting at windmills, but it is good to be back with old comrades..._ "I'll join you in this Anastasia, perhaps it will lead to something. I've nothing better to do just now."


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Anastasia turns to her companions, "I have heard no news of any sort about Istivin in so long I cant remember the last. It is bound to be something dark and sinister. Isnt it always?"
> 
> "Perhaps you have not all had similar feelings, but something is out of place with our capital. I feel it. Mayaheine's clergy feels it. Something is rotten in Istivin, and I plan to find out what." She looks at the gathering, "Who is with me?"





George laughs out loud.  Anstasia, you sound like an old parinoid fool.  Morley is correct you are tilting at windmills.  But than I do agree with you.  I can not put a finger on it, something in my bones tells me all is not as it should be.  As in the past, I will be by your side opening the doors for your mighty charge. Wink. However, before you go galloping off to champion the poor of Istalvin, let us try to find out if we have any reason to feel this unknown evil in our bones. After several years, we may be nothing but war weary.  Anastasia, why don't you find out from the good boat captain, what cargo is on the manifest. 

OOC I still would like to open a few of these cargo boxes and determine what is being shipped from the keep, via us, to the city.  If for no other reason to see if the manifest is different from reality.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC I still would like to open a few of these cargo boxes and determine what is being shipped from the keep, via us, to the city.  If for no other reason to see if the manifest is different from reality.



_OOC:  Some of the cargo boxes are open, so it doesn't take much subterfuge to figure out what's inside:  weapons and armor (medium and light).  From the look of them [Appraise and Knowlege (local) checks] they look to be of fairly inexpensive Keolandish manufacture.  In addition, there are some barrels of lamp oil._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2005)

Especially this early in the morning, the small village of Istivin Crossing is not much to look at.  Set on the north banks of the Davish River the center of the village made up only of a few warehouses and a large blockhouse at the banks of the ford.  A small, wooden shrine to Obd-Hai and Fharlanghn sits next to the river, made entirely of river stones, and decorated with cuttings from many flowering trees.  A common sight in many parts of Sterich, locals stop here before travelling on the river, asking the gods' blessings on their journey.  Despite recent rebuilding after the war, many of the structures here are sagging with age, and everything has a very "worn-in" look about it.  Moss or ivy covers many walls, and pavement stones have been worn smooth by the passing of countless feet.  A large inn known as the "Laughing Trout" sits on the central green, catering mainly to the river trade.  Although the inn's recent whitewashing makes it look fairly presentable, there are the tell-tale signs of old damage from the war.  Next to the inn is an attached, large stable, and many wagons are parked outside, waiting to carry goods to and from the capital less than 10 miles away.  Outside the center of the town are a few private houses where the dockworkers live with their families.

Hypersmurf, James Heard:[SBLOCK]OOC: A bardic knowledge/knowledge (history, local) check tells you that Istivin Crossing is actually the oldest settlement in Sterich, and was the capital before it was decided that Istivin proper would be more defensible.  It also has a bad reputation of being haunted, stemming from a bloody incident which occured nearly 200 years ago.  A group of miners from the headwaters went on strike against their heavy-handed foreman, an old orc-fighter (as opposed to an old orc fighter) named Brellis Krelont.  To minimize the disruption in ore shipments, Krelont agreed to a meeting with the miners at Istivin Crossing.  When the miners arrived, Krelont's thugs murdered them and buried their bodies in a mass grave.  Krelont reported that he sent the miners packing and that the threat of strike had been quelled by his get-tough policies.  He was later awarded with the Wardenship of the Marchlands by the king of Keoland for his efficiency in handling the strike and defending against raids.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

George addresses his comrades someone what in a jovial/sarcastic/pompus style.

"Ladies and gentlemen, friends and bootblacks do we act like baggage and ride into the big city on wagons or do we bypass the cargo and travel faster by immediately hoofing it there?"  Looks & winks at Anastasia.  "So by foot or wagon train?"


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"I for one prefer to avoid the baggage train, but if the rest of you have gotten soft and prefer to be carted so be it."

OOC: Were we able to bring our horses on the boat?


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Considering Anastasia's apprehensions, I would rather prefer a quick method of travel. Horseback for me. Besides, it might make a better impression that way. However, I have no horse of my own, as you know, and it takes a short while to prepare the spell to conjure one. Hopefully, we will be able to borrow us some fine horses here.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Were we able to bring our horses on the boat?



_OOC: The boat you travelled on was a large, river ship sloop (a three master) with lots of cargo space and room for horses below as well._


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Latalya, I have my old nag aboard, but perhaps we can find one for you as well. If need be we can ride double no further than we are going."


----------



## James Heard (May 26, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Latalya, I have my old nag aboard, but perhaps we can find one for you as well. If need be we can ride double no further than we are going."




"No need for that," Mavic says from the shadows, snapping his fingers for attention, "Younger, if you would please allow M'lady Latalya your mount and help this goodman tend to his cargo? We shall meet soonest afterwards, certain."

OOC: 1st level rangers, what do they need besides their horses, shortbows, studded leather, and lances to be light cavalry? I think by sometime next week I should have all of the Reddogs named, even if I don't particularly care to stat them out.

Anyways, Mavic will persuade his followers to lend mounts to anyone who wants one for the trip up. I'm sure they've lent mounts aplenty during the wars to people more needy and less pleasant, and they're all used to "doing chores while the brass rides".

Mavic turns to the group assembled upon the docks once everything is settled, "What brings ye to Istivin? Meet ye at the court for some business of import? I'm not well familiar with the Marchioness, but perhaps I might still know a face or two that remembers the name of Larigne in their prayers?"

Eshanna breaks in unbidden, "And surely goodmen and ladies, there is safety to be found in numbers even so. For warriors true must wager carefully m'thinks in Istivin still, m'lord and I fear that clouds still gather though the shadows from the Crystalmists seem to pale." She makes the accusation as a pronouncement, her ruined face twisting into something between a challenge and a sneer.


----------



## Seeten (May 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Ladies and gentlemen, friends and bootblacks do we act like baggage and ride into the big city on wagons or do we bypass the cargo and travel faster by immediately hoofing it there?"  Looks & winks at Anastasia.  "So by foot or wagon train?"




Anastasia snorts at George, "If only you had a little 'Faith' like I do", She states, as her Warhorse arrives out of nowhere, "You'd be much happier." She smirks at him, totally without offering him a ride, and turns to see how her companions are making out. "Last one to Istivin is a rotten egg!" She turns back to George, who is still without horse, "Or, named George."

"Hyah!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Anastasia snorts at George, "If only you had a little 'Faith' like I do", She states, as her Warhorse arrives out of nowhere, "You'd be much happier." She smirks at him, totally without offering him a ride, and turns to see how her companions are making out. "Last one to Istivin is a rotten egg!" She turns back to George, who is still without horse, "Or, named George."
> 
> "Hyah!"





"HA HA HA, Anastasia I will take that bet if I am the one to decide where the finish line actually is.  Mavric, if you please, I need a mount.....and a quick lesson on which way I face when I ride this beast.  ha ha ha...." George says with a grin, "if you point to his ass I will smite you like a red headed step child."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley grabs the reins of his own horse and swings smoothly into the saddle. Laughing with delight he shouts, "See you rotten eggs in Istavin" with that he takes off at a gallop. "C'mon Beau, run boy."


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Thank you, Mavic. And you too, Younger. Now we should hurry, we have some friends to catch.”_

After Younger gave her the reins, Latalya mounted up, her cloak billowing in the wind.

She then follows the others, the light horse easily catching up with Anastasia's heavy barded warhorse.

_“Faithful to the last, but not exactly fast. That's what Reivik would have said. You really should have left the barding where... well, whereever Faith comes from,”_ the elf says to her, smiling broadly, while riding at her side.


----------



## Seeten (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia laughs, and nods, as if she has a secret she knows, but isnt sharing just yet. When they near town, it becomes obvious, as the mount isnt terribly hindered by the baring, and the burst of speed at the end is huge.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 27, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: 1st level rangers, what do they need besides their horses, shortbows, studded leather, and lances to be light cavalry? I think by sometime next week I should have all of the Reddogs named, even if I don't particularly care to stat them out.



_OOC: If you want, I can stat them out for you.  Just let me know how you want to assign their feats (missle weapon focus, melee weapon focus, mounted combat focus), and their favorite enemy.

And while I'm in the OOC strain, here's a map of Istivin for reference purposes._


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

George rides along with the crowd.  One can notice he is not the happiest person on the horse and when Anastasia gallops off he shakes his head and mumbles. "Pompus show off."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 27, 2005)

On horseback you quickly cover the miles to Istivin, passing through large stretches of tilled land.  Even though it is just past dawn, farm workers are already busy in the field, working behind a team of oxen, or planting a new season of crops in Sterich’s molasses-dark soil.
Past the fields you travel through the outskirts of the town, small buildings constructed since the war, housing Istivin’s tanneries and other less desirable industries.
Behind them, in the distance on Brink’s Hill you can see the estates of Istivin’s upper classes, surrounded by carefully manicured gardens, and constantly patrolled by all manner of guards.
Finally the dark basalt barbican of Javan Gate loom before you.  Its three 60-foot-tall towers flank two gated entrances, currently blocked with all manner of people trying to get into the city.  At the base of the gate, four statues of baying wolves the size of draft horses seem to snarl a defiant warning to Istivin’s enemies.  Local legend holds that the wolves predate the city itself, and that their incorporation into the city’s primary defensive post hearkens to even older traditions now lost to all but the most fastidious scholar of Allitur.
The way in is currently blocked by over a dozen halberd-carrying town guardsmen, who seem to be asking each person of every class a rather lengthy series of questions before allowing them entrance into Istivin.  This must be something new, as you do not remember it from your last visit here.  Reluctantly you join the queue.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

George upon seeing the line, halts his horse and ungraciously yet nimbly falls off the horse onto his feet.  Looking up, he sees Anastasia several people ahead and looking at him, smirking at his "dismount".

George hands the reins to Mavic and whispers "Let me have some fun at little annie's expense.  If you can hold these reins, I will see if I can bypass this line.  Oh and thank you for the use of this beast."

George walks towards the guards.  As he passes Anastasia, he bows lows "Greetings mi lady!  How are we this fine day. I see that the 'pox' has not disfigured your wonderful skin,  to bad your husband died from that horrible veneral disease.  Of course funny thing, my barracks had that same disease run throgh it, soon after you came by to inspect the troops.  Funny conincedence eh? I do hope that you where able to find a cleric who could cure you of that.  Well nice talking with you." OOC:  I spit out the words never giving her a chance to reply.  I know there is no husband or disease or barracks, but her linemates do not know that.

George continues on down the line and approaches the guards.  He sees a familar face and walks toward him.  The guard salutes him and calls him Col. Anarion.  George salutes back and shakes his hand, clasps the guards bicep and proceeds to discuss former brother's in arms.  After several minutes of chit chat, George awaits Anastasia and the party.  George asks his friend the guard "if Mavic, Latalya,  Morley, and Revik can be let in without further delay?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

double post


----------



## James Heard (May 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George hands the reins to Mavic and whispers "Let me have some fun at little annie's expense.  If you can hold these reins, I will see if I can bypass this line.  Oh and thank you for the use of this beast."



"You should thank the young man who still waits at Istivin Crossing instead of I," Mavic sneers. "And no, I don't think this is a good idea."



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George walks towards the guards.  As he passes Anastasia, he bows lows "Greetings mi lady!  How are we this fine day. I see that the 'pox' has not disfigured your wonderful skin,  to bad your husband died from that horrible veneral disease.  Of course funny thing, my barracks had that same disease run throgh it, soon after you came by to inspect the troops.  Funny conincedence eh? I do hope that you where able to find a cleric who could cure you of that.  Well nice talking with you." OOC:  I spit out the words never giving her a chance to reply.  I know there is no husband or disease or barracks, but her linemates do not know that.



"Fool, imbecile! Why spread your lies when these people have so much more real to fear for?" Mavic spits from between furiously clenched teeth beneath his breath.

"Mishell! Anders! Roen!" Mavic barks out aloud. " Form up around and make sure this crowd doesn't get out of hand. Eshanna, tend to them if you would, make a show of it."

Eshanna's eyes narrow and she nods, dismounting her horse and courteously moving to ask each member of the line if there might be something to be done for them in aid or healing.

He nudges Fage up to beside Anastasia, handing off the reins to Gemlem as he passes. 

"Tell me, m'lady, again why I should only do good deeds and not give in to the pleasures of revenge and bloodshed?" he asks, pointedly looking at the petty elven form of "Col. Anarion" ahead of them. To Reivik he says, "Perhaps ye have a song appropriate for when a companion accuses one of plague in retaliation for losing a horse race?"

"This is going to work about as well as his plan for Galmoor, I'm afraid."


----------



## Seeten (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia has not unhorsed, so she is quite near the line, but not actually in it, and is in the saddle. As George comes toward her, she takes off her helmet, and treats him to a beautiful, genuine smile. As he begins to spit out his words, one fine eyebrow arches upwards, and she looks down at him, eyes darkening to a steely grey.

As he runs off, she puts her helm back on her head, stating, "Listen not to the words of fools, and madmen, citizens of Sterich." Her armor gleams, and the words do appear, while shocking, to not have put her out of all sorts, rather, they appear to disappoint her.  The standard of Mayaheine stands out on her shield. She looks as if she expects the peasants and guardsmen to react as though George is crazy, not as though the richly armored Paladin is diseased.

She turns to Mavic, and smiles, again, though its harder to see through the helmet, you can tell regardless. "We should do good deeds, Mavic, because if we do NOT, who will? If not us, then who? It is on us, that all this depends. It is on us that it rests. If good people do nothing, or worse, if good people do the dark deeds themself, what hope is there?" She grins again, "Besides, who says revenge is a pleasure we should starve ourselves of? Not I. My Lady says we must have revenge on the Giants for their atrocities, and so we shall, Mavic, so we shall."


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley watches his companions actions from horseback a bemused expression on his face. _How is it that we forget our comrads faults and remember only the good times? Oh well, at least this won't be dull._ If there is trouble with the crowd he will help the Rangers, but otherwise he is content to wait his turn.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

As George waits inside the checkpoint, he sees Anastasia coming in.  "Hail Anastasia, or should I call your pokey self 'George'?  Why don't we call your silly race that involves your boast of speed and horseflesh prowess, fini.  You had your fun at the docks and I had mine here.  Truce mi lady?" The last words being honestly said as he bows like a proper courtier.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya jumps off the horse and looks at the checkpoint and the slow progress the people waiting there make. _“This could take a while... I wonder what this is all about?”_

As on command Noctra dives into the air and circles upwards to gain a view over the high city walls, in order to find out, if anything looks wrong.

Meanwhile the elf watches George making his crude joke, and Latalya opens her mouth to speak once or twice, but doesn't really know what to say about it. At least Anastasia seems to be able to handle the situation without any problems.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

Despite your raised voices this early in the morning, and witty banter, the common folk in line seem to ignore your group for the most part.  A few give the speakers some looks, but most have learned not to interfere when rich people with heavy armor and large, sharp weapons argue amongst each other.

After about fifteen minutes, Natalya's small, bat flits down out of the sky, aliting on her shoulder.  It begins almost imperceptable squeaks which are unintelligible to you.

_OOC: Thanee_[SBLOCK]Aieeai, I hate yellow terror in the sky!  Why you make me fly around now!  Everything looks normal in city, if a little deserted.  Aieeei, I want to go somewhere dark![/SBLOCK]

After almost an hour wait, the majority of your group finally reaches the front of the line, and a guardsman clad in shining chainmail with a large hand-and-a-half sword strapped to his back steps forward.

_OOC: No amount of protestation of conniving would have gotten you to the front of the line any faster.  These are bored guardsman who just love making rich adventurers wait for them. _

He gives you all a few appraising glances, then clears his throat to speak, "By the order of her Excellent Magnitude the Marchioness, I am required to ask you the following questions.  You are required to answer truthfully.  This is for your own protection and that of the people of Istivin.  Your cooperation is  expected and ... appreciated."  After this he smiles, although most of it is lost under this thick, black beard.  He pulls out a large ledger and quill and turns to the first of you.

_OOC:  He turns to George, as he is the closest to him, and says all of these things.  He will ask each of you these questions, but you don't all have to answer, and he doesn't ask each person each question:  What is your name?  What is your purpose in Istivin?  How long have you been travelling together?  What is your religion?  Where did you get that armor?  Have you ever been to Saltmarsh?  Why not?  Have you been having any nightmares lately?  What were they about?  Have you ever been killed?  Have you ever been hurt by undead?  How many torches are you carrying?  How about gold?  Where were those coins minted?  Why haven't you spent them yet?_


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 28, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> To Reivik he says, "Perhaps ye have a song appropriate for when a companion accuses one of plague in retaliation for losing a horse race?"




"Interestingly," Reivik replies from beside Mavic's stirrup, "there's an old gnome tale... but that involved a climbing contest, not a horse race.  The loser spread a rumour that the winner had a halfling for a grandmother, accounting for her prowess in the event.  Although that backfired rather badly, when the winner's relatives used assorted illusions to convince the loser that she was being haunted by the ghosts of her own ancestors... more than one of whom looked distinctly halflingish themselves!"

He is on the verge of adding more detail, when he catches himself.  "... but... you weren't really interested in hearing all that, were you?"

OOC: Assuming any of the horses are at all burdened, Reivik can keep up just fine on foot.  He's far more comfortable jogging, even armored, than he is on horseback...


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 28, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> He gives you all a few appraising glances, then clears his throat to speak, "By the order of her Excellent Magnitude the Marchioness, I am required to ask you the following questions.  You are required to answer truthfully.  This is for your own protection and that of the people of Istivin.  Your cooperation is  expected and ... appreciated."  After this he smiles, although most of it is lost under this thick, black beard.  He pulls out a large ledger and quill and turns to the first of you.




"What is your name?"

"Reivik Dalrak," Reivik answers simply.

"What is your religion?"  

The dwarf glances across at the huge hammer on his shoulder, down at the repeated hammer-and-anvil motif in the designs inlaid in his mithral armour, and finally at the hammer symbol on its chain about his neck... then shrugs with a metallic jingle.  "My family and clan have always been servants of the Soul-Forger," he replies.

"Where did you get that armor?"

At the question, Reivik's eyes light up.

"That's a very insightful question," he tells the guard enthusiastically.  "The Marchioness obviously has her priorities in order.  Well, let's see.  Back in 451, a vein of mithral was discovered in the Crystalmists.  This was a cause for much celebration, and brought joy and great prestige to the clan who discovered it.  My great, great grandfather, Anlok Dalrak, was a smith renowned for his work with mithral at the time, and so naturally... no, this is important.  Why would she have put the question on your list if she didn't want to know the answer?  Naturally, he was called upon to work much of the... will you let me finish?  How will you fill out your paperwork if you don't hear the story?"


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2005)

*Latalya*

Once Noctra returns, Latalya speaks to her in the same language, then the bat vanishes under her cloak, a shadowy place the tiny bat often favors during the day.

[SBLOCK]_“I'm sorry, night owl, you know I only ask you, if it is important...”_[/SBLOCK]

Then, the waiting continues.

After a while, Latalya begins to overhear the questions, the guardsmen ask. Shaking her head slightly, she turns to her companions, her words not much more than a whisper.

_“There is something very wrong here... This makes no sense at all.”_


Later, the guard approaches the elf to ask some questions to her, as well.

_What is your name?_ Latalya answers, but the sound is strange and unfamiliar. The words are impossible to reproduce. Only Noctra clearly understands them.

_What is your purpose in Istivin?_ _“Visiting friends.”_

_How long have you been travelling together?_ _“A few days now.”_

_What is your religion?_ _“I pray to the elven pantheon. Sometimes.”_

_Where did you get that armor?_ _“In Keoland. It was a gift.”_

_Have you ever been to Saltmarsh?_ _“I'm not sure. Where is Saltmarsh?”_

_Have you been having any nightmares lately?_ _“No, I never have nightmares. I do not sleep or dream like you.”_

_Have you ever been killed?_ _“No, never.”_

_Have you ever been hurt by undead?_ _“Not seriously.”_

_How many torches are you carrying?_ _“None.”_

_How about gold?_ _“Just enough coins to afford a warm bed and a good meal in a tavern.”_

_Where were those coins minted?_ _“Well, there's a lion's head on them.”_

_Why haven't you spent them yet?_ _“Because I prefer to sleep in a warm bed and have a meal in a tavern, while I stay in the city.”_


----------



## James Heard (May 28, 2005)

> He is on the verge of adding more detail, when he catches himself. "... but... you weren't really interested in hearing all that, were you?"




"No, not really," Mavic replied dryly and turns away as Reivik answered the guardsman's questions.

Soon enough though, Mavic came before the man himself. Over his shoulder, addressing his men, he said, "Reddogs! You will answer these goodmen's questions, once we enter the city we shall find lodging and draw straws for who returns to Istivin crossing to bring Thom and the rest of them their mounts so they can raise a cup as well. Understood?"

Mavic waited patiently for the guardsman to list his entire list of inquiries with a peculiar mixture of haughty superiority and suffering nobility. His chest bowed out proudly, the ruby lion pin of his medal thrust out underneath his unforgiving stare while Eshanna fidgeted from behind him, picking at his cloak for road debris.

He deliberately pulled his hands out from the security of his riding gloves, addressing each point by folding a finger from an open fist.

"One," he said as one finger is pulled out, "I am Mavic Larigne. Two, I am ordered by her Marchioness Emondav to present myself at the mercy of her court to present myself for confirmation of my family's lands, estates, and titles, in the name of Larigne, whomsoever shall hold the title upon which those estates and lands fall upon." 

"Three," he wiggled his caloused and somewhat ungracefully scarred fingers, "I mustered the Reddogs in the service of Sterich and pledged them six years ago. Eshanna here has only been with me since Readyr'eat...five years ago?" He looked over his shoulder doubtfully. 

"Anyways, we killed the things that hurt her." Suddenly his face broke out into a magnificent and somehow terrifying grin. "That's what we do, you know? Kill things that hurt the things we care about?" The joy expressed in that simple statement of fact was the sort that soured milk in the stomachs of babes. Offhandedly he added, gesturing with his newly freed finger, "Eshanna is a priestess of our lady Wee Jas, that the dead be escorted to their places of glory by magic's chosen keeper."

"Fifth, as a matter of fact I have indeed been to Saltmarsh. I've kinsmen in Salinmoor."

"Sixth, my nightmares are over as soon as my estates are restored and every last giant child bleeds his last blood upon the ground."

"Seventh, for insights into death and misfortune, call my man Merres out. Or Eshanna. Or mistress Mishell. I've lost nothing and sacrificed nothing that dozens of others haven't either. Aye, and less equipped to deal with it." He paused. " The rest of your questions are irrelevant and useless. Why not ask oaths to keep the peace instead? Or bind weapons, or any other myriad solutions that would better secure the Marchioness?"

"Once you've accepted us inside the gates, will we have to perform this charade every time we enter? Should I enquire about making my 'dogs available to the guard? They were acceptable protectors for the people of  Istivin during the evacuation, surely they're acceptable now?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Where did you get that armor?"
> 
> At the question, Reivik's eyes light up.
> 
> "That's a very insightful question," he tells the guard enthusiastically.  "The Marchioness obviously has her priorities in order.  Well, let's see.  Back in 451, a vein of mithral was discovered in the Crystalmists.  This was a cause for much celebration, and brought joy and great prestige to the clan who discovered it.  My great, great grandfather, Anlok Dalrak, was a smith renowned for his work with mithral at the time, and so naturally... no, this is important.  Why would she have put the question on your list if she didn't want to know the answer?  Naturally, he was called upon to work much of the... will you let me finish?  How will you fill out your paperwork if you don't hear the story?"



The guardsman listens somewhat listlessly as the dwarf goes on about the history of his armor, taking a few notes.  After a few minutes he holds up his hands and sighs, stating, "Ah, thank you Master Dalrak, that will be enough.  Any more and I would have to call for more parchment.  You may pass."  At this he gestures toward the nearest city gate, and looks up toward the next person in line.

As you pass you hear the guard muttering under his beard, "By Allitur, why couldn't I have been given KP duty?  Anything is better than this.  At least there the potatoes don't talk back."  He shakes his head and gives the next person a perfunctory smile.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _Where did you get that armor?_ _“In Keoland. It was a gift.”_



The guardsman admires you for a moment, although you aren't sure if he's appreciating the workmanship of the armor or the elven woman underneath it.  He looks back up at you, "Truly amazing, I have never seen its equal."



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _Have you ever been to Saltmarsh?_ _“I'm not sure. Where is Saltmarsh?”_



The guardsman shrugs his shoulders, "It's a town in southern Keoland, it's of no matter."  He shakes his head and rolls his eyes clearly not understanding why he has to ask all of these questions.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _Have you been having any nightmares lately?_ _“No, I never have nightmares. I do not sleep or dream like you.”_



After you answer he blushes a bit and looks down at the ground, "Ah yes, of course, how silly of me, I should have skipped that question with you, Lady."



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _Why haven't you spent them yet?_ _“Because I prefer to sleep in a warm bed and have a meal in a tavern, while I stay in the city.”_



Glad to be finished with the questioning the dark-haired guardsman notes, "Well thank you for answering the questions, milady.  For someone of your stature I would recommend the Gryphon's Arms which is located across the road from the Veins.  Tall, white building with a grey, slate roof, you can't miss it.  Tell them that Emil sent you, they'll take good care of you."  After this he gives a low bow and passes on to the next person.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "One," he said as one finger is pulled out, "I am Mavic Larigne. Two, I am ordered by her Marchioness Emondav to present myself at the mercy of her court to present myself for confirmation of my family's lands, estates, and titles, in the name of Larigne, whomsoever shall hold the title upon which those estates and lands fall upon."



At this the guardsman's ears perk up and he immediately reevaluates the man in front of him.  He nods as Mavic finishes his sentence, then leans in towards him, "Sir, I hope you have some written or other other proof of your claim.  I apologize for having to tell you this, but the city is not the same one you left.  With all the claimants in town, the Marchioness is cracking down on pretenders and confidence men.  Impersonating a member of the nobility has always been a crime in Istivin, but before it only got you a thorough lashing and a few weeks in the jail.  Now, those accused of such a crime find themselves quickly in front of a magistrate, and even quicker under the executioner's axe."  He points up towards the wall, where far in the distance you can see a number of heads on pikes.  He sighs and continues, "It is a time of much insecurity and upheavel I am afraid."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Three," he wiggled his caloused and somewhat ungracefully scarred fingers, "I mustered the Reddogs in the service of Sterich and pledged them six years ago. Eshanna here has only been with me since Readyr'eat...five years ago?" He looked over his shoulder doubtfully.



He looks up and down the line of similarly clad men and nods, turning back to Mavic, "Although there are no laws barring private forces, I would keep them away from Krelont Keep, Sire.  Although our Watch protects the Marchioness, there are companies of soldiers there as well, and they tend to take their job very seriously."  Again he leans in again and speaks in a hushed tone, "There have been plots against her Excellency's life.  Her protectors tend to ask questions later, if you catch my meaning."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Sixth, my nightmares are over as soon as my estates are restored and every last giant child bleeds his last blood upon the ground."



The guardsman nods his approval at this answer, although his eyes are filled with sadness as he records the mage's answer.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> The rest of your questions are irrelevant and useless. Why not ask oaths to keep the peace instead? Or bind weapons, or any other myriad solutions that would better secure the Marchioness?"



"I aplogize, Sire, but I have my orders."  He shrugs apologetically, but skips the rest of the questions.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> "Once you've accepted us inside the gates, will we have to perform this charade every time we enter? Should I enquire about making my 'dogs available to the guard? They were acceptable protectors for the people of  Istivin during the evacuation, surely they're acceptable now?"



The bearded man nods his head, "Yes, I am afraid you will have to, Sire.  These are unsure times."  He looks over Mavic's men again, "As for your 'dogs', sire, you'll have to speak with Captain-General Frush O'Suggill at Krelont Keep about that.  He handles all recruitment and has been ordered to oversee all new hires and enlisters.  He's a good man, he'll take good care of ye."  After this he salutes you and gestures that you can pass.

_OOC: James_[sblock]Knowledge (local) check:  roll 20! + 16 = 36.  Oh boy, you know a lot about him with a roll like that.  You know that Frush O'Suggill has been the Captain-General of the guard for years now.  He is a former adventuring hero who came to lead the guard after helping thwart Lolth's designs upon Istivin 14 years ago.  He must be in his early fifties by now.  After saving Istivin, (and the whole Flanaess) he went on to study at the Furyondian College of War before participating in the Greyhawk Wars.  After the signing of the Pact of Greyhawk six years ago he resigned his commission in Furyondy and returned to Keoland to assist in the liberation of Sterich.  The Marquis appointed him Captain-General of the Watch soon after that.  You know him to be completely loyal to the marichioness and the March, having spilled no small amount of blood in its defense.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley steps up with a bored air. "My name is Morley Stendal, sometimes called One Shot, and I am a citizen of these parts. I'm here on personal business to inquire on some adventurers currently residing in this fair city. I only expect to be here a few days at most. Dreams? I sleep he uninterrupted sleep of one who is at piece with his actions. That is a most unusual question, why do you ask? I have been severely wounded on several occations,"  Morley pauses to show a few scars, "some of these are from undead, but the flame of life has never been snuffed from me. I am no shade or wraith if that is what you are asking. I am a Ranger and my patron is Berei." At this point he holds up the well worn, but finely carved wooden holy symbol on a leather thong around his neck.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley steps up with a bored air. "My name is Morley Stendal, sometimes called One Shot, and I am a citizen of these parts. I'm here on personal business to inquire on some adventurers currently residing in this fair city. I only expect to be here a few days at most. Dreams? I sleep he uninterrupted sleep of one who is at piece with his actions. That is a most unusual question, why do you ask? I have been severely wounded on several occations,"  Morley pauses to show a few scars, "some of these are from undead, but the flame of life has never been snuffed from me. I am no shade or wraith if that is what you are asking. I am a Ranger and my patron is Berei." At this point he holds up the well worn, but finely carved wooden holy symbol on a leather thong around his neck.



The guards nods a few time, making small notations in his ledger, and waves Morley through.  "Enjoy your stay," he says in a perfunctory fashion.


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

And Anastasia, last but not least:

What is your name?  "Anastasia Winterheart, Paladin of Mayaheine, Shield of the Faithful."

What is your purpose in Istivin? “Church Business.”

How long have you been travelling together? “A few days now.”

What is your religion? “I have sworn life and service to the Lady Mayaheine”

Where did you get that armor? “From the High Priest of Mayaheine, a gift to protect me while crusading in Mayaheines name.”

Have you ever been to Saltmarsh? “I've been to a lot of places.”

Have you been having any nightmares lately? “What an odd question. No, of course not. Are people having nightmares? What is going on?”

Have you ever been killed? “What a very odd question to ask. Of course I've not been killed, I'd be enjoying eternal rest, if I had. Why would you ask that?”

Have you ever been hurt by undead? “Undead refuse to come near the righteous.”

How many torches are you carrying? “2.”

How about gold? “Its useful at times.”

Where were those coins minted? “They were minted in Sterich, I would say...”

Why haven't you spent them yet? “People keep giving them to me faster than I can spend them, not that its any of your business”

Anastasia looks at the man, quite unhappy about the questions, and asks him, "Is there an Undead Menace attacking Istivin? What is going on here?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 29, 2005)

The guards keeps on asking Anastasia questions, ignoring her counter questions with a shrug or a wave of his hand.  Every now and then he mutters, "Sorry, I can't answer that right now, these are just formalities.  There's been trouble here of late, and we just have to check to make sure everything is order before letting you in, milady."

To her final question he answers, "No.  No undead, not that I've seen anyway."  The guardsman then waves her through with the rest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 29, 2005)

As your group passes through Javan Gate a sense of foreboding fills your hearts, as if you had just heard about the death of a loved one.  Something is amiss in Istivin, but it is hard to pinpoint exactly how you all know this.  Perhaps it is the distant coldness in people's eyes, maybe that the shadows seem darker and longer here, sounds seems harsher and more shrill, people hold themselves as if there is no joy in their life.

You have all seen first hand what a war can do to people, how one can loose hope, become bitter and callous to the pain of others, but here is something different, something even more sinister.  It is a cold detachment with something darker lurking behind it: rage.

You cross into Gate Square and immediately see the dozens of beggars huddled around small fires against the cold of the early spring morning.  Upon seeing your group they leap to their feet, shuffling toward you.  Many have lost limbs, eyes or ears, most likely in the war.  They push towards you, surrounding you quickly and hold out thin arms for anything you can spare.

A particularly thin, blind old man clutches at the hem of Anastasia's clothing, "Spare a copper for a blind, old man, milady?"


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Latalya*

While Latalya makes her way through the gate, she speaks to the guard again.

_“Thank you, Emil. Have a nice day. Oh, could you maybe tell me, who ordered to ask all of these questions?”_

Later, when she finds herself on the Gate Square surrounded by starving beggars, she wraps her cloak tightly around herself and moves on, saying: _“I'm sorry, I don't have enough coppers for all of you and I will not give coins to some of you, so you start fighting over them. I will, however, see to it, that you get some good food this evening! Now, make room, please, or I won't be able to.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> While Latalya makes her way through the gate, she speaks to the guard again.
> _“Thank you, Emil. Have a nice day. Oh, could you maybe tell me, who ordered to ask all of these questions?”_



Upon hearing Latalya's question, Emil turns and looks around him to make sure no one is overhearing him.  He then whispers under his breath, "It's the Marchioness, ma'am, in conjunction with Verbane, the Chief Wizard.  Istivin has become a dangerous place, and everyone rightly fears for their life."  He shakes his head, his eyes distant.


----------



## Seeten (May 29, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> A particularly thin, blind old man clutches at the hem of Anastasia's clothing, "Spare a copper for a blind, old man, milady?"




Anastasia looks down at him, compassionately, and puts her hand on his shoulder, firmly. She channels a small bit of her power into him, mending any injury he suffers that is mendable, and places a cp into his palm. "Mayaheine be with you." She says to him.

She turns to her companions, "I have a bad feeling about this. Something dark and sinister is at work here."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 29, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> She turns to her companions, "I have a bad feeling about this. Something dark and sinister is at work here."




Reivik nods slowly, turning his head to take in both the beggars, and the less-impoverished citizens going about their business.

"It's not right," he agrees.  "They've lived to see the end of a war, to see their city restored.  There should be a sense of hope, of a new beginning.  Instead, there's only... _anger_."

"I can understand that from _them_," he continues, indicating the maimed and unfortunate at their pitiful fires.  "And even the others have a right to be angry.  But it shouldn't be _consuming_ them all like this."

"It's not right," he repeats stubbornly.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Anastasia looks down at him, compassionately, and puts her hand on his shoulder, firmly. She channels a small bit of her power into him, mending any injury he suffers that is mendable, and places a cp into his palm. "Mayaheine be with you." She says to him.



The pale beggar's features soften for a moment as your healing magic courses through him.  He greatfully grasps the coin in his hand, but then something odd happens.  His sightless eyes get a piercing look in them and he quickly whispers, "Beware.  It is always watching."  He quickly lets go and begins to walk away.


----------



## Seeten (May 30, 2005)

"We must find out what is going on here. Reivik, George, can you two do some digging and find out WHAT is always watching?"  She looks around, focusing on finding any sources of evil within range.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> "She looks around, focusing on finding any sources of evil within range.



_OOC:  As you concentrate a number of evil auras appear to your inward eye, but none of them stronger than "faint", and no more than you would expect to find in the general population of a predominantly human town.  The beggar who spoke to you does not appear to have a malicious aura._


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley turns to the Paladin, "I have done you a diservice lady. I did not believe that there was anything sinister happening here, but I was wrong. We must get to the bottom of this."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 31, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> "We must find out what is going on here. Reivik, George, can you two do some digging and find out WHAT is always watching?"  She looks around, focusing on finding any sources of evil within range.




Reivik scans the square, with its miserable occupants, once more.

"Not here, though," he says softly.  He waves an arm in the general direction of Brink's Hill.  "The Viceroy is more likely to have people who can give us some useful answers... and I sight warmer, I should imagine."


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Anastasia said:
			
		

> "We must find out what is going on here. Reivik, George, can you two do some digging and find out WHAT is always watching?"  She looks around, focusing on finding any sources of evil within range.




Geroge whispers, "Anastasia, I have heard of a group called the 'Society of the Vigil'. I think the group is trying to boloster the security of the Sterish state.  When convient I will see what they are about.  Just the name and the fact they exist tells me much."


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

To the others Morley says, "Tomorrow I can arrange my spells to speak to the animals and plants of the city and perhaps learn something useful. I suggest in the mean time we should break up into smaller groups and see what we can learn. If no one objects we all meet back for lunch or even dinner and discuss what we find. I don't think it would be wise for any of us to go off alone until we know more about what has happened here and the dangers involved."


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> To the others Morley says, "Tomorrow I can arrange my spells to speak to the animals and plants of the city and perhaps learn something useful. I suggest in the mean time we should break up into smaller groups and see what we can learn. If no one objects we all meet back for lunch or even dinner and discuss what we find. I don't think it would be wise for any of us to go off alone until we know more about what has happened here and the dangers involved."





"Sounds good.  How should we break up?  Morley, I will be glad to travel with you and you can join me in finding a certain group.?"


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley nods, "Works for me. I have a possible contact in the form of an adventuring band as well. Maybe they will have something to add."


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“I will head to the tavern first, to see, that these poor souls get something warm to eat this evening. I guess, that getting rooms won't be that difficult. The guard recommended the Gryphon's Arms tavern to me, which is located somewhere across the road from the Veins; a tall, white building with a grey, slate roof. The guard, Emil, seems to know the innkeeper. Should we get our rooms there, or rather somewhere else?”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley nods, "Works for me. I have a possible contact in the form of an adventuring band as well. Maybe they will have something to add."




Reivik looks thoughtful.  "You know, I was thinking in generalities before, but that reminds me... some of the legendary crew who thwarted the machinations of the drow during the first invasion are supposed to still be hereabouts.  Old habits die hard - I'm sure they'll still have an ear to the ground."

"... and doubtless, they'd have an interest in knowing there are dark elves on the move once more," he adds.  "I'm still a little worried by that raiding band we ran into out by the Eagle's Nest.  Anastasia - feel like coming over to the east side of town with me?"


----------



## James Heard (Jun 1, 2005)

Mavic listened distantly to the group making plans for interrogations and investigations, Eshanna hunched uncomfortably upon her horse a step behind him. Suddenly he turned his mount to the group, his decision made.

"My business in Istivin begins with the Marchioness, and practicality suggests that seek out some," he paused, spitting out the word, "sponsor. Therefore I shall be going to yonder keep, both to seek out such and I shall inquire upon the commander of such on the status of some of the villas that the hightful-devils depleted residents of. 'Shanna, yea needs must remain here upon the gate where our cheerful fellows shall enter and demand a friendlier face than yon guardsmen," Mavic said, turning to the disfigured priestess and then back to his sturdier companions.

"If such a residence may be persuaded or procured then it should be more secure than any hostel whereupon strange faces might preen us out. M'thinks that Istivin still be a place where ears pay upon doors, and with darker intentions perhaps coursing behind them. I shall take two of my men with me to mark my station. Hrm," he paused to rub at his now non-existant beard and frowned at its absence. "Roen, you did well in piecing out that turn of phrase we were working on in your letters on the boat. Ye may aid the missus Latalya...and maybe teach her a thing or two about pies, perhaps? Anders, yea shall sit here and do such tasks as 'Shanna see's fit. No more begging coin just because the folk wear gold, here?" Merres, the grizzled-looking veteran picking at the rock in his boot, nodded approvingly. 

"Aye boy, I think there shall be plenty of time to recite for me the 27 madnesses of Tuerny while we wait," the priestess said darkly, much to the amusingly glum look of young Anders.

"Merres, Mishell? You shall be mine escort. What come before and what come since... Unless any find some fault with this? I'll not be having some jackbooted bandit with a winning smile weaseling m'family lands and honors away because I'm too simple to hop when m'liege dotes it." His face and tone were carefully, steadily neutral with a forced-looking smile. He flicked a non-existant piece of road lint off from the back of his riding gloves, "Who knows? Perhaps I'll even still have kin here, some cousin of stamina that will have us all atide in gossip and mulled wine before tomorrow morn - and Morely married off to a Duchess." By his forced chuckle, even Mavic did not believe his words.

"Or maybe we'll be ahip in blood and battle either." Mavic's eyes danced dangerously. "And what better way to show the people that they are loved and we are truly home?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“I would also want to visit the dear Marchioness to find out what these weird questions are meant to achieve. Maybe it would be wise, If I accompanied you then, Mavic. If we could make a quick stop at one of the taverns we come by, then I could even combine this visit with what I have said before. Later, I also have business in the West Citadel, with Marshall Karri Velthundle, but that can wait a little while, I believe.”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

"Morley, Thank you for joining me.  I trust the gods will help us meet up later?  They always seem to get us together one way or another." 

"Morley who shall we visit 1st?  Your place or my high 'society'? 

OOC:  I will be offline Friday & the weekend.  Can we do the "society of the vigil" 1st?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Morley, Thank you for joining me.  I trust the gods will help us meet up later?  They always seem to get us together one way or another."
> 
> "Morley who shall we visit 1st?  Your place or my high 'society'?
> 
> OOC:  I will be offline Friday & the weekend.  Can we do the "society of the vigil" 1st?




"Lead on George, I fear the trail I follow is cold at best. Besides I am intriged by what you have to said about your 'society'."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"I expect we should find a stable before we venture too far. I don't think we want to leave our horses on the street in the neighborhood where your 'friends' are to be found. Perhaps at the 'The Fiddling Viceroy'?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I expect we should find a stable before we venture too far. I don't think we want to leave our horses on the street in the neighborhood where your 'friends' are to be found. Perhaps at the 'The Fiddling Viceroy'?"



_OOC:  I'll handle Morley and George's excursion first.  As I want to keep things moving I will cover as much story as possible.  This might mean that I post some actions for you.  If this bothers you, or if you want to go back and make changes after the fact, just let me know.  I'm just trying to keep things moving. FYI, the East Citadel is marked as #4 on the Sterich map, the Old Livery is #15._

Luckily you remember that the Old Livery is located just across the road of the East Citadel, next to Brink's Gate.  Leaving your companions behind in Gate square you gather your possessions and head east along High street.

Within a few minutes you arrive at the enormous wood and stone edifice of the Old Livery.  Set in the wall next to the entrace is the beautifully decorated marble Fountain of Horses(PICTURE), buit by the wealthy Earl Brunod over a hundred years ago.  It reminds you of all the wealth which has flowed through this city over the centuries.  Stablehands are already busy leading the horses to the fountain for their daily cleaning, or stand in the water next to their charges brushing them down.

This Old Livery looks as if it has been here for an age, with new structures added every few years.  Doors 30 feet wide and 18 feet high lead into the main stables which stretch out hundreds of feet in front of you.

As you dismount, a short Paynim man wearing the flowing green and brown tunic of his homeland comes out to greet you.  He introduces himself as Zarreff the proprietor of the Stable and brags about his business, telling you that your horses should be easy to take care of, considering customers have stabled pegasi, griffons and even a roc here once!  He assures you that they will be well treated, and calls over a stableboy to tend to your mounts.  Zarreff excuses himself and runs off to yell at one of his employees, his speach thick with Baklunish curses and epithets.

You follow the stableboy into the main building, and are led to two private, adjoining stables.  You marvel at the sheer size of this structure.  Its ceiling is a good sixty feet above you and there must be hundreds if not thousands of individual stalls for the horses here.  After being satisfied that your horses will be well cared for, you walk through the stables and out the other side, and find yourself in the shadows of East Citadel.

_OOC:  East citadel is home to the Sterich Army, mainly composed of halberdiers.  The gentlemen you are looking for is Captain Grant Ren, a half-elf._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley thanks Zarreff for his fine service. "My old horse may never be willing to venture into the wild again after a few days of such splendor. Indeed it makes me wish I were a Druid, so we could check in here for a few days of pampering."  He grins at George, "lets be off before Beau decides to stay as well."  Morley looks over the splended fountain as they enter and finds himself staring at the impressive East Citadel. _How could such places have slipped my mind for so long?_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

Comment for earlier "Excellent idea Morley, we should unburden ourselves of these beasts of burden.  Mavic, you can find your mount at the Old Livery near Brink's Gate.  I recommend all of you to store your mounts there."

George lets the stable hand know that the mount is borrowed from one of Mavic's cohorts.

After leaving the livery he looks to the East Citadel.  "Morley, I agree, how did we forget about this place.  However, looking at the brightside isn't life grand how certain things fall into place.  There is the building we seek.  I guess we might as well walk across the street.  Morley, have you ever heard of a Captain Grant Ren?  That is who we need to see."

Walking up to the Citadel's front door, I address the guard, "Col. Anarion (retired) is here to see Capt. Ren....what, you want to know the purpose?  My business is private and for his eyes only."  George winks and says softly, "not that you won't overhear later.  Please tell him it is about being Vigil in protecting Sterich."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley stands by playing the strong silent type while his companion does his thing. Thinking to himself and stiffling a grin--_Since when is George a Colonel?_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley stands by playing the strong silent type while his companion does his thing. Thinking to himself and stiffling a grin--_Since when is George a Colonel?_




OOC: Episode 5 & 6 the ones we have not written yet.   I also lose a great giant killer of a weapon.  That is why I have a lousy MW rapier.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Episode 5 & 6 the ones we have not written yet.   I also lose a great giant killer of a weapon.  That is why I have a lousy MW rapier.




OOC: Oh I see it is sort of like star wars where the later stuff comes first.   Don't knock the Rapier, those extra crits really add up.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 1, 2005)

Anastasia looks toward Mavic, overhearing parts of his conversation, and asks him, once he is not surrounded by minions, "Mavic. Would you like me to accompany you to see the Marchioness? I have some influence with the Monarchy, and know their ways. In addition, perhaps she will be able to assist us in unravelling this mystery of ours, or perhaps worse, maybe the answers we seek are there."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> After leaving the livery he looks to the East Citadel.  "Morley, I agree, how did we forget about this place.




Reivik sniffs.  "Adequate, I suppose."  It's not often that his inner dwarf makes itself obnoxiously apparent, but he does slip from time to time...

As George spins his tale for the guard, Reivik shrugs and joins Morley in propping up the walls...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Walking up to the Citadel's front door, I address the guard, "Col. Anarion (retired) is here to see Capt. Ren....what, you want to know the purpose?  My business is private and for his eyes only."  George winks and says softly, "not that you won't overhear later.  Please tell him it is about being Vigil in protecting Sterich."



The East Citadel is a sprawling affair with a wood and metal portcullis gate granting access to a enormous interior dirt courtyard.  Inside you can see infantrymen already at drills, their instructors barking out commands in sharp stacatto, or practicing halbardier unit formations.  A large mess hall, armory and two barracks line the interior wall to your left and right.  Past these, on the far side of the square is a second gate which leads to the command keep.

Four halbardiers stand next to the open portcullis as you approach, eyeing the human, elf and dwarf with some suspicion.  _(OOC: I am really holding myself back from making a "Two Towers" joke here.)_  After your introduction gives you an appraising look which transforms into a quick yet sharp salute (_OOC: After all, it's always better to salute an officer, even if you're not sure they deserve it._)  Making a military turn, he trots into a nearby building, you assume to pass on your message.  The other guards do not seem inclined to let you in, although they do stand up a bit straighter now.

After approximately ten minutes, the guard returns and beckons you into the central courtyard, "Just stan' over there against the wall, sirs.  Captain Ren will be wit you momentarily.  He's jus' in a meetin' at this moment."  He gives another salute before returning to his post, just to be on the safe side.

_OOC:  From what you remember about Garant Ren, he's a half-wood elven man who had joined your former liege, the Baron Veaublanche, before the war.  He was never greatly liked among the other men, because he tended to only look out for himself, but was so good at moving unnoticed that the Baron quickly began including him in his more covert missions.  Although he did not seem to take joy in killing, he also did not shy away from it.  He left eastern Sterich and joined the military when the old Baron's grandson took over after his grandfather's death four years ago._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The East Citadel is a sprawling affair with a wood and metal portcullis gate granting access to a enormous interior dirt courtyard.  Inside you can see infantrymen already at drills, their instructors barking out commands in sharp stacatto, or practicing halbardier unit formations.  A large mess hall, armory and two barracks line the interior wall to your left and right.  Past these, on the far side of the square is a second gate which leads to the command keep.
> 
> Four halbardiers stand next to the open portcullis as you approach, eyeing the human, elf and dwarf with some suspicion.  _(OOC: I am really holding myself back from making a "Two Towers" joke here.)_  After your introduction gives you an appraising look which transforms into a quick yet sharp salute (_OOC: After all, it's always better to salute an officer, even if you're not sure they deserve it._)  Making a military turn, he trots into a nearby building, you assume to pass on your message.  The other guards do not seem inclined to let you in, although they do stand up a bit straighter now.
> 
> ...




George returns all salutes and than stands at parade rest near the wall.  George whispers, "Reivik, why do I feel I am on the receiving end of a execution squad?  If we are executed, than I will for go that copper shilling you owe me and write off the debt." <Wink and a chuckle.>


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> A large mess hall, armory and two barracks line the interior wall to your left and right.  Past these, on the far side of the square is a second gate which leads to the command keep.
> 
> Four halbardiers stand next to the open portcullis as you approach, eyeing the human, elf and dwarf with some suspicion.  After your introduction gives you an appraising look which transforms into a quick yet sharp salute.  Making a military turn, he trots into a nearby building, you assume to pass on your message.  The other guards do not seem inclined to let you in, although they do stand up a bit straighter now.




While they wait, Reivik eyes the mess hall wistfully.  "Starting to think Latalya had the right idea," he comments.  "Breakfast first, business after..."

After more minutes pass, he sighs again, touching a rumbling belly gingerly.  "Hey, Colonel," he says to George.  "Do you think one of these boys might..."  He breaks off as their messenger comes back into view.  "Never mind... guess it'll wait."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George returns all salutes and than stands at parade rest near the wall.  George whispers, "Reivik, why do I feel I am on the receiving end of a execution squad?  If we are executed, than I will for go that copper shilling you owe me and write off the debt." <Wink and a chuckle.>




"Your accounting's off, lad," Reivik corrects him.  "Don't forget that scrape I got you out of last year.  Paying the innkeeper for the damages set me back a dozen gold.  Don't you think I've forgotten it, either."

He taps one temple with a gloved finger.  "Remembering trivia is my profession.  No convenient memory lapses'll get you out of what you owe..."

He grins, then glances back over his shoulder at the mess hall and sighs again.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 3, 2005)

After a few more minutes of waiting around a youngish-looking half-elven man appears from a nearby building which is flanked by two guards.  He has extremely close-cropped black hair and is wearing a chain shirt coverered in the black-and-red lion rampant of the Sterich flag.  A scimitar hangs on his back and a short sword on his belt.  He immediately walks over to your group with a purpuseful stride and stretches out his hand to George, "It is good to see you again, brother.  You have arrived at the perfect time, as always."  His expression in warmer than you have ever seen it and he turns to Morley and Reivik.

The Captain gives the others a quick bow, stating "Greetings to you also, gentlemen, and welcome to Istivin, Captain Garant Ren at your service.  I only wish you could have arrived at a better time."  He turns back to George and whispers in Elvish, "Could I speak to you for a moment in private, Anarion?"

After pulling you aside he continues in the sybillant tounge of your common ancestors, "You have arrived at a dangerous time, and there are more spies and more danger  here than you would believe.  Can the human and the dwarf be trusted?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Your accounting's off, lad," Reivik corrects him.  "Don't forget that scrape I got you out of last year.  Paying the innkeeper for the damages set me back a dozen gold.  Don't you think I've forgotten it, either."
> 
> He taps one temple with a gloved finger.  "Remembering trivia is my profession.  No convenient memory lapses'll get you out of what you owe..."
> 
> He grins, then glances back over his shoulder at the mess hall and sighs again.




George breaks out into a loud 'head tilted back' chuckle.  "Silly I for trying to out haggle a dwarf....Aye, that smoke does smell good, but ..." Rubs his eye with a ringed finger "you know hunger is all mind over matter.  I could be here all week and not be half as hungry as you."

OOC Ring of Sustenance


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> He immediately walks over to your group with a purpuseful stride and stretches out his hand to George, "It is good to see you again, brother.  You have arrived at the perfect time, as always. Greetings to you also, gentlemen, and welcome to Istivin, Captain Garant Ren at your service.  I only wish you could have arrived at a better time."




"A better time than the perfect one?" Reivik mutters to Morley, as Ren takes George aside.  "_Nin heniach edhellen, u gerin be nau e be nah,_" he adds in Elvish - though he knows Morley does not speak it.

_Go not to the elves for counsel, for they will say both no and yes...*_

* No, it's not actual Sindarin, I just grabbed some syllables that looked about right


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> ....After pulling you aside he continues in the sybillant tounge of your common ancestors, "You have arrived at a dangerous time, and there are more spies and more danger  here than you would believe.  Can the human and the dwarf be trusted?"




Spoken in elvish
"By the swinging balls of the dead orc, of course they can be trusted.  Why one of them is the hero of Fentil (sic).  If they could not be trusted I would have not brought them.  Hell I am the least trustworthy of the group.  Also, they speak elvish as well."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A better time than the perfect one?" Reivik mutters to Morley, as Ren takes George aside.





Morley snorts derisively, "Well, I sorta took what he said to mean it was a perfect time for an elf, but there is always a better time to have a dwarf or a human around. Perhaps you had the right of it. Maybe Beau can sniff out the mess hall. I just hope we can order breakfast without having to use that feyspeak you all seem so fond of."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Spoken in elvish
> "By the swinging balls of the dead orc, of course they can be trusted.  Why one of them is the hero of Fentil (sic).  If they could not be trusted I would have not brought them.  Hell I am the least trustworthy of the group.  Also, they speak elvish as well."



Ren nods as he listens to you, then switches back into Common but keeps his voice barely above a whisper so that only George can hear him, "Very good.  I have a proposal to make to you, my brother, but I do not know if your ... companions would necessarily be interested.  It is not without risk, but this is not a time for the faint-hearted as I am sure you well know."  He stretches his arms and cracks his neck a few time, continuously scanning the courtyard for anyone approaching, then continues.

He then looks at George in the eye, his stare fixed on him, "Come to think of it, I do not trust you completely either, my brother.  Much time has passed and you may have changed.  I knew you as an elf who understood how to get things done, even if that meant stepping on a few toes.  Are you still that person?  The dark clouds are gathering quickly here in Istivin, and the time for talking is coming to an end.  I do not know if you still have the stomach to do what must be done."

He sighs and looks down at the ground, "Maybe it would be better if you take a look around and see for yourself what this ... city (and he almost spits out this word) has become.  Then if you want to make a real difference, come see me again.  What say you?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley snorts derisively, "Well, I sorta took what he said to mean it was a perfect time for an elf, but there is always a better time to have a dwarf or a human around. Perhaps you had the right of it. Maybe Beau can sniff out the mess hall. I just hope we can order breakfast without having to use that feyspeak you all seem so fond of."



The elf's ears perk up and he gives you a sly smile, "Help yourself to what Cook is offering in the mess hall, if you can stomach it.  I have yet to learn how myself."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 4, 2005)

*The Other Group*

Mavic, flanked by two of his more respectable Red Dogs, Anastasia and Latalya head north toward Krelont Keep.  On their way out of Gate Square they pass the smallish Temple of Fhalanghn.  A lonley adept is sweeping the doorway, clad in his religon's brown and green travelling clothes.  He looks up briefly as you pass by and quickly resumes his work.

Travelling north on Market Street you soon come to Istivin's central square, flanked by many of its most prominent buildings.  Bounded by three gates, warehouses to the northwest, and tenements to the east, Qualtaine Square bustles with traffic.  Several businesses and temples alike face the square, with swarms of customers and worshipers milling before them. To your left is the impressive structure of the Gilded House, so named for the ornate gold leafing which decorates the columns on this temple to the god Zilchus.  The holy money lenders have already set up their stalls in its shadows, protected by a number of somewhat shady-looking temple guards.
Yet even this building is dwarfed by the cathedral that looms to the northeast.  The largest and most beautiful structure in town, the House of Radiance's walls are festooned with statuary and glittering golden inlay.  An intricate bell tower rises above the main entrance and prominently displayes the sun-shaped symbol of Pelor.  At the south side of the temple is a network of scaffolding swarming with laborers makign repairs to some of the iconic statues.  Hundreds of flowers and bouquets lie in heaps on the ground below, arranged in some form of makeshift shrine.  Nearby an old woman wrestles with a handcart piled with bouquets of wildflowers obviously gathered from outside the city.  As pedestrians move around her, she calls out, "Flowers for Pelor?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> He then looks at George in the eye, his stare fixed on him, "Come to think of it, I do not trust you completely either, my brother.  Much time has passed and you may have changed.  I knew you as an elf who understood how to get things done, even if that meant stepping on a few toes.  Are you still that person?  The dark clouds are gathering quickly here in Istivin, and the time for talking is coming to an end.  I do not know if you still have the stomach to do what must be done."
> 
> He sighs and looks down at the ground, "Maybe it would be better if you take a look around and see for yourself what this ... city (and he almost spits out this word) has become.  Then if you want to make a real difference, come see me again.  What say you?"




OOC: Use skill check Diplomancy (+21) to influence.
Put my hand on his shoulder and stare into his eyes, "Ren I understand your reluctense.  I will not push you to speak.  You have been under a lot of pressure from with in the military and from the political & commercial outsiders.  I am here to assist some friends reclaim their land through legal channels.  I do agree I have changed a bit.  Before I was willing to cut off those toes, now I will step on on them.  That is why I am here instead of powdering my nose like a courtier.  I will follow your advice and take a tour of these edifaces.  I shall come back."  Whispers, "if you are lucky it may be the dark of night.  So anything you want to talk about before I grab those two chow hounds?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

*Latalya*

Watching the House of Radiance and all the beautiful flowers and decorations, Latalya stands there for a moment, as if she had never seen this before.

_“I had almost forgotten, how beautiful this place is,”_ she says after a while. _“It doesn't look like there is anything wrong here, unlike closer to the gate.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

As Mavic, Anastasia and Latalya gaze about Qualtaine Square a loud, sharp crack rings out above the low background murmur of the square, reverberating off the buildings.  Everybody's heads snap up and look about, trying to pinpoint the location.

_OOC (EVERYONE)
Listen check, DC 15!
Anastasia: 3 + 1 = 4 (failure)
Latalya: 14 + 5 = 19 (success!)
Mavic: 15 + 0 = 15 (success!)
Mishell: 5 + 2 = 7 (failure)
Merres: 2 + 2 = 4 (failure)

Latalya and Mavic know where the sound is coming from but need to make DC 20 Spot checks to see the exact detail of what is happening.

Latalya:  12 + 8 = 20 (success!)
Mavic:  6 + 0 = 6 (failure)

Anastasia:[sblock]You desperately search around the square, but the various echoes are so confusing that you can't track down the origin of the sound.[/sblock]

Mavic & Latalya:[sblock]You quickly pintpoint that the crack came from the scaffolding that the workers are using to repair the temple of Pelor.[/sblock]

Latalya:[sblock]Your sharp elven eyes notice that the source of the noise must have come from high atop the scaffold.  You can see that a wooden support is about to give way as a heavy stone block begins sliding out of the facade of the building, and that one of the workers is directly on the street below it!  If you do not do something quickly, he will surely be crushed.  The worker seems completely oblivious to his impending doom, and is standing 40 ft. from your position.[/sblock]

Everybody needs to roll Initiative, as every second counts in this event.  Everyone except for Latalya is surprised during this round, which means that only she gets to make one standard or move action.  Also, Latalya is the only one currently aware of the danger.

Initiative:
Latalya: 17 + 4 = 21
Mishell: 16 + 2 = 18
Merres: 15 + 1 = 16
Mavic: 4 + 5 = 9 (goes before Anastasia due to higher Dex)
Anastasia:  9 + 0 = 9

Note:  Since nobody has posted otherwise, I'm assuming that everyone is still mounted._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Use skill check Diplomancy (+21) to influence.
> Put my hand on his shoulder and stare into his eyes, "Ren I understand your reluctense.  I will not push you to speak.  You have been under a lot of pressure from with in the military and from the political & commercial outsiders.  I am here to assist some friends reclaim their land through legal channels.  I do agree I have changed a bit.  Before I was willing to cut off those toes, now I will step on on them.  That is why I am here instead of powdering my nose like a courtier.  I will follow your advice and take a tour of these edifaces.  I shall come back."  Whispers, "if you are lucky it may be the dark of night.  So anything you want to talk about before I grab those two chow hounds?"



_OOC: Diplomacy check made._
The Captain seems to be warming to George's entreaties until he mentions Mavic's attempt to reclaim his lands.  At this Ren's eyes grow narrow, his breathing quickens and he moves within a nose length of his former brother-in-arms, his breath hot against the elf's face.

"What?" he nearly barks, "You have aligned yourself with the petty nobles who squabble over the rotting carcass of our country?  They tear at the heart of the motherland and care nothing for the greater good!"  His intensity continues growing and he begins to gesture about more violently, "Can't you see what these vultures are doing?  They, and those who make common cause with them are what is behind this decay!"

Morley:[sblock]Unbelivably, you see that Ren's hand is slowly inching down towards the pommel of his short sword.  No one, including George who is standing right next to him, seems to have noticed this.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya points to the temple and to a worker standing there about 40 ft. away, near the wooden construction.

_“The stone will crush him! Quick! We must get him out of harm's way!”_

Within the blink of an eye, the elf has cast a quick incantation, and is now flying towards the temple...


OOC: Casting _extended Swift Fly_. Now, it depends a little on the situation... 



Spoiler



if she could stand up there on the support (she can fly for this and next round only) and reasonably keep the stone block from falling down, by pushing it back in, she will do exactly that (Latalya has at least a little knowledge engineering & architecture, which might be helpful here). If this seems rather sheer folly to do, then she will just fly by the worker and "charge-bull rush" him away from the position, shouting at him, that the stone is falling down, so he hopefully will realize, that Latalya is trying to protect him, and is not attacking him.



OOC: I would have thought Latalya had given back the borrowed horse at the gate already, where she had dismounted and is on foot inside the city, but this way, with the fly spell, it is no matter, whether she is mounted or not, anyways.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: I would have thought Latalya had given back the borrowed horse at the gate already, where she had dismounted and is on foot inside the city, but this way, with the fly spell, it is no matter, whether she is mounted or not, anyways.



_OOC: I hadn't remembered that, so yes, let's say that you were indeed on foot.  By the end of the surprise round you could be in the square next to the mason._


----------



## Seeten (Jun 5, 2005)

Anastasia hears Latalya's words and looks toward the temple, and at the worker. She spurs her horse into a blaze of activity, urging Faith to run like the wind(OOC: Burst of speed to double his movement). When she gets there, she will attempt to pull the man up onto the horse and ride him out of danger.

"Look Out! Move! Move!" Anastasia calls out, entreating the man to pay attention, as she gets up beside him, she calls down, "Grab on to me."

OOC: I believe with burst of speed I move 320 feet this round, so I dunno quite how far away he is, but if I can reach him, pick him up, and move on(Ride by Attack) I will.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 5, 2005)

Mishell and Meres shared a look for a moment of sudden surprise at Latalya's warning, and immediately began scanning the area for hidden snipers and antagonists.

Meanwhile, Mavic snarled something under his breath and did nothing, not having prepared anything particularly appropriate to the occasion that day for rescuing laborers from anything less than a giant or orc assault. Ah, sometimes he wished that he'd had the knack for sorcerery.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The elf's ears perk up and he gives you a sly smile, "Help yourself to what Cook is offering in the mess hall, if you can stomach it. I have yet to learn how myself."




"Captain, you're a gentleman," Reivik pronounces with a grin.  "Shall we leave these two to their conversation, One-Shot?"

But as the whispers give way to shouting, he snaps his attention back to the pair...



> "What?" he nearly barks, "You have aligned yourself with the petty nobles who squabble over the rotting carcass of our country?  They tear at the heart of the motherland and care nothing for the greater good!"  His intensity continues growing and he begins to gesture about more violently, "Can't you see what these vultures are doing?  They, and those who make common cause with them are what is behind this decay!"




"What would you recommend, Captain?" Reivik puts in, curiously.

He mentally runs through a few ideas for a speech to calm the captain down in case things turn ugly...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> ..."What?" he nearly barks, "You have aligned yourself with the petty nobles who squabble over the rotting carcass of our country?  They tear at the heart of the motherland and care nothing for the greater good!"  His intensity continues growing and he begins to gesture about more violently, "Can't you see what these vultures are doing?  They, and those who make common cause with them are what is behind this decay!"




George lowers his voice to elicit calm.  "I have been in the field too long, please enlighten me as to what I have down wrong and your advice to rectify this error.  I can abandon my current mission.  After all I came here to seek your counsel.  Tell me what I should do?”

EDIT: OOC: Another diplomacy check? Would Sense Motive +15, Spot +17 be helpful as well?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley comes out of his breakfast reverie and addresses the Captain. "Hold on there Captain, not everyone that wants to get their land back is a noble or a courtier. Some of us are simple farmers, born and raised in this land, who have fought for it since the trouble began. Let's not be hasty in lumping us in with those jumped up outsiders who as you so aptly put it feed on the carcass of our land like vultures. You've known George here too long to assume he'd do something so foolish."  

OOC: Attempt to aid another's diplomacy check.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

*Before the Temple of Pelor*

Having seen and been aware of the danger to the laborer before anyone else, Latalya is the first to react.  The elven eldritch knight speaks three brief words of power and instantly four golden, feathery wings composed of focused light spring from her back, unfurling until they each spread twelve feet from her.  Momentarily crouching into a steeple runner's starting position, she pushes off from the ground with great force, launching herself skyward, glowing wings digging into the air.  Within a few heartbeats she has covered the forty feet between her and the laborer, where more than a little violently she collides with him, pushing him out of harm's way.

Momentarily dazed, he looks around, trying to get his bearings, before looking at the more-than-human figure standing above him, shimmering golden wings framing her.  He stammers, "What happened?  Why did you do that?  Are you sent by Pelor?"

Before she has a chance to answer, the block which has slid free of the scaffolding more than fifty feet above comes hurtling down.  It explodes with an enormous thump when it hits the pavement stones of the square, shattering into a thousand pieces.  Tiny pieces or rock and marble shower all of you, knocking many folks over, and a huge cloud of dust rises up.  When it settles, a fine dust covers everyone in the vicinity, making them resemble the many statues on Pelor's temple.

Anastasia controls her mount as it bucks and whinnies, momentarily startled by the loud noise and flying stone.  Being a creature of the gods it quickly regains its bearings.  The paladin looks about, relieved that the danger to the laborer has passed.

Mishell and Meres quickly recover from the shock of the exploding rock and scan all around them for any hidden dangers, although none present themselves to their trained eyes.

_OOC:  Anastasia's post was rendered nonsensical by Thanee's actions, which is why I skipped it, sorry.  As there are no more obvious threats, we are now out of combat time._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

*In the Eastern Keep*

Ren listens to all of you as you try and talk some sense into him.  After hearing you out he looks down at the ground, sighs, and you can see his whole body visibly relax.  His head snaps back up and he looks at George again, "Very well, soldier, maybe I jumped to conclusions and assumed the worst.  You have never let me down before."

He once again looks at George appraisingly before stating, "If you truly want to help, you and your friends can meet me at the tolling of Pelor's bell, night after next.  Meet me outside the Trade Gate, to the south of town.  I will introduce you to a few good people then."  He briefly salutes, and begins walking away.  After a few steps he stops, turns around and remarks, "Oh, and don't wear anything that would reflect the light of the moon, or make too much noise.  Just like in the old days."  He winks at George, then turns on his heels and strides away.

Morley:[sblock]As soon as the Captain began to relax, his hand moved away from the blade it had been inching towards.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley breathes a sigh of relief when the meeting is over. "You have interesting friends George. I really thought he was going to draw his sword on you for an instant there. Well, I expect our late night meeting will be interesting. After that, I for one could use a hearty breakfast. Then perhaps we can look about for my band of adventurerers?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley breathes a sigh of relief when the meeting is over. "You have interesting friends George. I really thought he was going to draw his sword on you for an instant there. Well, I expect our late night meeting will be interesting. After that, I for one could use a hearty breakfast. Then perhaps we can look about for my band of adventurerers?"




"'Interesting'?" Reivik repeats.  "Hmm.  That's one word for it..."

He glances about.

"... but perhaps we can discuss that away from here.  How about breakfast at the Viceroy?  It should be a likely haunt for adventurers, and it's supposed to be around this side of town..."

He trails off, silently mouthing what looks like lines of a poem or song, then spits a particularly vile Giantish curse word.

"Idiot flower-munching parsley-sniffing dabblers!" he snarls.  "'The rising sun' means _east_!  The Trade Gate is on the side of the _setting_ sun."

He visibly calms himself, and shrugs.  "Ignore that suggestion," he sighs.  "I still think it's a good bet for tracking down old heroes, but it's clear across the city from here.  Breakfast can't wait _that_ long!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Latalya*

After coughing a few times from the dust and while dusting off her clothing, Latalya speaks to the worker. The wings of light slowly dissolve into nothingness in the meantime.

_“No, Pelor did not send me, or rather, I do not know, if he was involved in our timely appearance. I think you were just lucky. I saw the stone block sliding out of its place and threatening to crush you, so I had to act quickly, sorry for the harsh treatment, I didn't see any other way. Are you alright?”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

*George*

George crisply returns his salute and than turns to Morley.  "What you say?  Drawing a sword?  Balderdash!"

Than to include Revik,  "I will definitely forget what you said, because I do not understand it.  I assume Morley is up for a midnight stroll.  What say you Revik?"  Turning to Morley, "Drawing a sword?  Who would have thought?......hmmm, I think I no....we might need to be better prepared.  I think I have grown soft in my old age eh?  Ha Ha."  

OOC:  Pelor's bell is at what time?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "I will definitely forget what you said, because I do not understand it.  I assume Morley is up for a midnight stroll.  What say you Revik?"




The dwarf harrumphs, looking back over his shoulder at the Citadel.

"I think I'd better come, because your 'friend' may take it as a sign of betrayal if I don't.  And for the same reason, it had best be just the three of us.  But I'd very much like to have Noctra along to keep an eye on us... and to let Latalya know if we get into any situations we can't handle."

He fixes George with an intent gaze.  "What's his agenda?" he asks.  "A man who serves a Marchioness, but hates the nobility, is a man I don't trust... do his interests align with those of Istivin and Sterich?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

George talks in hushed tones and in elvish, "Revik, one can be loyal to his job, loyal to the cause loyal to his country, and yet hate his master.  I think the Marchioness may not be loyal the the country.  I have no trust in a political head man.  They do what is right for them.  As a citizen, one can only hope the political leader has the same goals and agendas as I do.  I feel we can trust his loyalty to the country, but his stability is something to be questioned."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley, not speaking Elvish, tries to ignore the comments of his companions and hopes they aren't discussing his personal hygiene. He begins to look around for a place to get something to eat and make sure no one else is listening to the conversation. "Come on guys, unless you are talking about what you want for breakfast let's move on. I'm ready to eat, and Beau here is not above taking a bite out of a passing citizen if I don't feed him soon."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

"By the balls of Elhonna's poachers, I am sorry.  I forget you do not speak that language.  Isn't that language we where speaking, some basic thing they teach you as a beginning woodsman and tracker?  I thought you where taught that language before you are taught which end of the bow you hold?  Ha ha.  I will tell you later when you all are chowing down."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

"Yeah, most learn it, but I choose to study the language of my enemy instead." He adds in giantish, "Elves are tasty with mint sauce."  Then he switches back to common, "That translates very roughly, 'it is good to know one's enemies' strenghts.'"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

"Ha ha."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“No, Pelor did not send me, or rather, I do not know, if he was involved in our timely appearance. I think you were just lucky. I saw the stone block sliding out of its place and threatening to crush you, so I had to act quickly, sorry for the harsh treatment, I didn't see any other way. Are you alright?”_



The laborer looks about and nods, a slightly dazed look in his eye.  Finally he rises, brushing the marble dust off his clothes.  He bows deeply to Latalya, speaking in a low voice, "Thank you very much, elf maiden.  You have saved my life, and for that I am forever indebted to you.  If you have need of anything that I can assist you with, let Master Harris know," at this he indicates himself, "and I will do what I can."  He gives Latalya a warm smile, although he is still visibly shaken by his experience.

Other masons and laborers quickly clamber off the scaffolding and surround Harris, remarking how lucky he was to have an angel of the Lord of Light himself come to rescue him from certain doom.  They stare at Latalya in awe, never quite making eye contact.  Harris assures them that he is quite fine and remarks, "I can't believe that it has happened again, and twice in one week.  Surely this city is cursed."  The other masons grow quiet at this, nodding their agreement.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC:  Pelor's bell is at what time?



_OOC: Pelor's Bell marks the halfway mark between sunset and sunrise, informing the faithful that the worst of the night has passed, and the Light of the God will soon be in the sky again.  The exact time differs with the seasons.  At this time of year it falls just before 1 AM.  Pelor's Bell is often used by the city guards to mark their watches._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Morley, George and Reivik with Beau trailing behind them a few feet make their way out of the Eastern Keep and back onto Temple Street.  From here they turn westward toward the Fiddling Viceroy, located on the far side of Istivin.  On their way they are passed by a number of noblemen and rich merchants on horseback, making their way into town from their estates on Brink's Hill.  The largest of these parties is a posse of fierce-looking mountain fighters numbering nearly a dozen, guarding a nobleman of some bearing.  He has jet-black hair, and a fulll beard with dark eyes, and carries an unknown heraldric crest on his tabard.  They rush past you at quite a clip, nearly running over a half-dozen townsfolk in the process.  After jumping to the side the locals mutter curses under their breath as they watch the horseman pass, and then quickly go back about their business.

On your way towards Qualtaine Square you pass by the many houses of worship that give this street its name.  First is the Maiden's Shield, the church of Mayaheine, it's proud facade still under construction.  Next comes the fortress-like temple of Heironeous, surrounded by a grassy area used for soldiers' drills and jousting.  Finally you reach the central square, passing the enormous House of Radiance to your right.  Scaffolding covers the front of the church of Pelor, as it seems to be undergoing some form of construction or restoration.  An accident of some sort has obviouisly happened here recently.  Workmen can be seen sweeping up rubble and marble dust which lies scattered about in a wide area.  At the far side of the temple, facing Qualtaine Square, is a makeshrift shrine of some sort, composed entirely of flowers, hand-written notes, and candles.  A number of townsfolk stand around, obviously discussing the temple.  An elderly woman goes from person to person, trying to sell them flowers for the shrine.

_OOC: P.S.: I figured that the group which witnessed the accident (Latalya, Anastasia, and Mavic) have already moved on by the time the George, Reivik and Morley come by, as the latter group was made to wait for quite a while at the Eastern Keep._


----------



## Seeten (Jun 9, 2005)

Anastasia listens to the worker, and watches the others. Twice in a week they have almost been crushed by falling stone? Seems odd. The unusual coincidences just continue to pile up...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Anastasia listens to the worker, and watches the others. Twice in a week they have almost been crushed by falling stone? Seems odd. The unusual coincidences just continue to pile up...



One of the stories which you overhear is of the first accident which happened only a few days ago.  Five children were playing in front of the temple when a statue of a Pelorian saint came loose from a niche above and crushed them.  It was this accident that prompted the current renovation.  The makeshift shrine seems to have been placed here by the locals in commemoration.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The largest of these parties is a posse of fierce-looking mountain fighters numbering nearly a dozen, guarding a nobleman of some bearing.  He has jet-black hair, and a fulll beard with dark eyes, and carries an unknown heraldric crest on his tabard.  They rush past you at quite a clip, nearly running over a half-dozen townsfolk in the process.




"Now, if _that's_ the sort of squabbling, petty vulture tearing the heart out of the motherland that your friend meant," Reivik comments loudly, "I find myself in whole-hearted agreement!"



> At the far side of the temple, facing Qualtaine Square, is a makeshrift shrine of some sort, composed entirely of flowers, hand-written notes, and candles.  A number of townsfolk stand around, obviously discussing the temple.  An elderly woman goes from person to person, trying to sell them flowers for the shrine.




After a brief glance at the aftermath of the apparent accident, Reivik raises a hand to attract the old woman's attention.

"What does the shrine signify?" he asks her.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "What does the shrine signify?" he asks her.



_OOC: The old woman asks you to buy "flowers for Pelor" (5 cp) and gives you the same information I just wrote two posts above.  Pardon my laziness! _


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: The old woman asks you to buy "flowers for Pelor" (5 cp) and gives you the same information I just wrote two posts above.  Pardon my laziness! _




"A few days ago?" Reivik repeats, surprised, as he fishes a silver coin from his pouch.  "But the rubble remains?"

"A dreadful tragedy," he agrees, handing the woman the coin.  "Were the children your relatives?  Or friends of your family?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A few days ago?" Reivik repeats, surprised, as he fishes a silver coin from his pouch.  "But the rubble remains?"



The woman looks at the dwarf, then at the church, then back at the dwarf again.  After a moment she seems to understand what he is saying, "No, no, Master Builder, the rubble only happened this morning.  Another block was about to flatten a stonemason, when the most beautiful elven lass you have ever seen, clad all is shiny mail, came flying from Pelor himself on wings of gold, and lifted him to safety.  This elven woman simply smiled and then dissolved into a thousand sun motes which drifted back to Pelor's side.  It was truly a miracle!"  She smiles warmly as she remembers and pockets the coin Reivik has given her.  Picking out the two prettiest bundles she can find, she hands them to the dwarf, "Thank ye very much, sire."

At the question about the children the woman shakes her head, "No, no, they were of no kin to me.  They were street orphans.  Many about these days, left over from the war."

_OOC:  "Master Builder" is a term of address used by local humans for dwarves.  It comes from the stereotype that all dwarves are supposed to be good at building things from stone._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2005)

Reivik's forehead crinkles as he crosses to lay the bundles on the shrine, and he glances back over his shoulder at the temple.

OOC: From previous visits to Istivin - was this building a temple to Pelor last time we were here?  If so, a question for a workman... /OOC

"What prompted the restoration work?" he asks a labourer.  "We'd heard the city was almost untouched by the war...?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: From previous visits to Istivin - was this building a temple to Pelor last time we were here?  If so, a question for a workman... /OOC



_OOC: Yes, this temple has been here for over two centuries._



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "What prompted the restoration work?" he asks a labourer.  "We'd heard the city was almost untouched by the war...?"



_OOC: See post #122 above _


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: See post #122 above _




OOC: Buh.  Missed that.

So they're renovating the whole front of the temple to prevent more falling-statue accidents?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Thank you, Master Harris. I am Latalya. Please, take care in future. It might be wise not to stand too close to the building, if your eyes cannot make out what happens above.”_

The elf returns a friendly smile and after the group has learned about the weird incidents, which the workers quite fittingly describe as cursed, she left with the others for the Marchioness.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Buh.  Missed that.
> 
> So they're renovating the whole front of the temple to prevent more falling-statue accidents?



_OOC: Yup, adding supports to the statues and making sure the structure as a whole is sound._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley looks over the shrine, but adds nothing to the conversation, he seems lost in thought.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

> "Now, if that's the sort of squabbling, petty vulture tearing the heart out of the motherland that your friend meant," Reivik comments loudly, "I find myself in whole-hearted agreement!"




"I agree 100%.  Maybe that is why we need to look around for a day and a half before meeting him."



Upon hearing that it was 5 urchins crushed, George also gives the lady a piece of silver, only grabs 5 flowers than gives the rest back to the lady and sets those 5 flowers on the shrine.  George's head is down and he is reverently silent.

Walking to his companions, he says "Copper for platnium, it was Latalya or Anastasia who did that......That move sounds so Annie like, but I think only Latalya could pull it off.  Of course I could be wrong.  With all of the strangers in town, it could be anyone......Where do you thik they might be?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Like the lady said, safe in Pelor's arms. With any luck they'll be sitting down to a fine meal which we can join. I'm sure they will have an exciting story to tell this evening."  Morley looks at the fallen stone and where the statue fell. "It would take something pretty strong to knock off that stuff don't you think?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

George looks at Morley, "You want to solve this mystery?  I thought you where hungry?  OK, Lets us figure out what caused the block of stone to fall.  Lead the way and I shall be your faithful Mr. Watson.  Or do you want Revik to fill that part?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"I don't know that I have the skills to solve this one, but perhaps our 'Master Builder' can shed some light on it?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2005)

"What caused the block to fall?"  Reivik shrugs.  "How many dwarves do you count on that construction crew?"

"I'm not sure how much I can tell you - I've worked as a labourer on walls before, but it was just grunt work - the engineers are the ones who know the wheres and the whys."

Nevertheless, he gives the wall a careful looking-over from the street.

OOC: _Stonecunning gives a +2 to my untrained Architecture and Engineering   Does the wall actually appear at all unsafe?

I'd also like to cast a Detect Magic, and see if there's anything odd about the temple... lingering auras, or curses, or what-have-you._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

George at a loss, looks around the crowd to see if there is anyone to ask what happened.  Lacking that perception, he sits down at a shady spot if possible.  For dective purposes, he than assumes some physicaly pushed the block.  He now looks for the retreating path the 'pusher' would have taken. (spot/listen + 17).  Edit: George uses his "hand of glory" to activate see invisibility.

When Morley walks near, George calls him over, "Morley, can you track in the dark?  I ask because maybe tonight we can climb up there and see what we can find.  I recommend you go invisible though."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

"With a little time to prepare the right spells I could try and track after dark. Invisibility, however, I'll need help with. You're thinking I need to start up there?" he says pointing to the place from which the stone fell. "I can get up there easy enough."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "With a little time to prepare the right spells I could try and track after dark. Invisibility, however, I'll need help with. You're thinking I need to start up there?" he says pointing to the place from which the stone fell. "I can get up there easy enough."




"Aye, I think we need to start at the last known point.  However, I am leery of being spotted.  Therefore night and invisibility. To easy to be seen even if we are invisible in daylight.  Also I can switch back and forth easy enough so we can better coordinate movement.”

OOC: I slip me ring on and off and use my hide skill +10.  Morley would be able to find me and using listen we do not need to be tripping over each other.  Than again if I can get a see invisibility and as well as Morley we can be very stealth.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley nods, "It sounds like our plans are set for the next couple of evenings. I need to see the Captain General of the watch. He's an ex-adventurer. I hope we can find out more about what is happening here as well as get some information on a personal quest of mine."  Morley looks from George to the third member of their little group, "But what of our 'Master Builder', how will he participate in our rooftop tracking? Perhaps as our ground support?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'd also like to cast a Detect Magic, and see if there's anything odd about the temple... lingering auras, or curses, or what-have-you.



After casting the spell Reivik studies the front of the church for a few moments and finds that the entire structure is under a moderatly powerful dwoemer of some kind. _OOC: As Reivik don't have the Spellcraft skill, you can't tell what school it is from, however._  After your group examins the structure and scaffolding in more detail, and asks a few questions, you determine that the scaffolding was holding a large block of masonry in place, and that it was the scaffolding breaking that caused it to fall.

After examing the place where the scaffolding broke, Morley notices that it looks odd.  Climbing the scaffolding, which has been abandoned for the day, Morley sees that the area around the break was weakened by a highly localized termite infestation.  The little insects seem to have ignored the rest of the wooden structure.  This is something which you have never seen in nature before.

_OOC: Sorry if I didn't respond to everything, but I haven't had much computer time in the last few days._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

*Knock, knock, knocking on the Marchioness' door ...*

Leaving Qualtaine square still abuzz with the talk about the accident, Latalya, Anastasia and Mavic pass the small shrine to Heironeous which guards the entrance to the steep, cobbled road leading up the Krelont Keep.  After a few minutes you are above the highest rooftops of the city, the dark, basalt edifice of the Keep looming above you.  A number of flags snap in the mid-morning breeze, and you can already see that there is a large line of people who have lined up in front of the main gates.  After completing the short, yet strenuous ascent you see that the people in line look very well off and seem to consist mainly of noblemen and their retinues.  A few look up as you approach, but most seem content to look out over the city or down at the ground as they wait in line.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Let me guess. More questions. This seems to become a habit around here,”_ Latalya remarks followed by a sigh upon spotting the line of people.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

Morley relates his findings to the others. "Very strange, perhaps that particular area of the wood was subject to a spell or even coated with some substance that would attract the termites. I sense a force at work here." He scratches his beard absently as he considers. "Who would gain by a senseless killing of children and workers? Does it shake faith in Pelor? I think if we can figure out who stands to gain from this act we'll be closer to finding the perpatrator."  

OCC: While Morley is on the scafolding is there any chance of him tracking someone who might have been responsible for the termites? He'll take a piece of wood in case Beau can get a usable scent as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OCC: While Morley is on the scafolding is there any chance of him tracking someone who might have been responsible for the termites? He'll take a piece of wood in case Beau can get a usable scent as well.



You search the scaffolding and the area surrounding it and find little to help you in that direction.  There doesn't seem to be any coating on the wood, although the termites are still present, although in a much, much less focused way.  The scaffolding will probably have to be rebuilt from the ground up.  There do not seem to be any unusual scents or tracks otherwise (other than the tracks of all the workers.)  As the entire square is cobbled, tracking is not the easiest thing here.

While taking a break in the shade and looking out across the square George notices something unusual.  In the center of the square there seems to be an area, roughly 35' in diameter, which the local populace is avoiding.  No booths or stands are set up here, and everyone walking near it seems to unconsciously walk around it.  After studying for a few minutes, you notice that not even stray dogs or pigeons will enter this area.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"I'm sorry George, there just doesn't seem to be anything to track out here. Too many people on cobblestone streets. We'll have to figure out something else." Morley will inform any remaining workers of the termite damage in hopes of preventing further damage.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry George, there just doesn't seem to be anything to track out here. Too many people on cobblestone streets. We'll have to figure out something else." Morley will inform any remaining workers of the termite damage in hopes of preventing further damage.



The workers thank you apathetically for the information when you point out the termite damage, muttering and cursing under their breath and bemoaing all the extra work which now has to be done.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

George nods at Morley's words of his results. "I guess we need not come back tonight.  But Revik and Morley, do you see that huge gap that is being avoided by all?  I wonder why?  Can beau go sniff it out and get a read on it?  I wonder if that 'space' has something to offer like a clue?  ....I think you all where hungry as well.  Let us swing by it on our way to get some chow.  Our sleep may still be minimized."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley observes the area pointed out by George. He then makes for it and watches the dog's reaction closely to see if he senses it or moves to go around.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

At his master's command, Beau bounds out ahead of him heading for Qualtaine's square vacant heart.  As Morley gets closer to the center he begins to feel an empty feeling at the pit of his stomach, as if someone had punched him very lightly in the solar plexus.  This feeling increases the closer he gets  Beau stops short well away from it, and turns around to look at the ranger, a somewhat confused expression in his eyes.  He seems to be saying, "You want me to go there?  Are you sure?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> .... George uses his "hand of glory" to activate see invisibility....





ooc: I assume I see nothing even though I have 'see invisibility'?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2005)

*Mavic*

Mavic's eyes narrowed as he saw the long line leading up to the keep. Which were imposters and whiich were true sons of Sterich? Again, his hand crept up to wring at his non-existent beard, prompting another scowl. Dismounting unhappily, he took off his riding gloves and replied somewhat stiffly, " As the Marchioness commands, we bleed... or wait."

OOC: Mavic is going to be unleashing his "are you who you say you are?" nobility radar on this stupid line in the form of Knowledge (local), (history), (nobility) checks. The only thing worse than somehow not getting his family lands secure would be sharing it with some Geoffian cavalry commander who'd spent the war performing banditry instead of killing giants.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 11, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> While taking a break in the shade and looking out across the square George notices something unusual.  In the center of the square there seems to be an area, roughly 35' in diameter, which the local populace is avoiding.  No booths or stands are set up here, and everyone walking near it seems to unconsciously walk around it.  After studying for a few minutes, you notice that not even stray dogs or pigeons will enter this area.




OOC: Magic also?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley doesn't try to force the dog to enter the area. Indeed, having gotten a sense of it he quickly leaves the circle. "Its a strange unpleasant feeling over there," he tells the others, "sort of an emptiness, like having the wind knocked out of you. I can see why people and animals avoid it, but what is it?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> ooc: I assume I see nothing even though I have 'see invisibility'?



_OOC: Yes, correct, you do not see anything else._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Magic also?



_OOC: No, the central area does not radiate magic._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Mavic is going to be unleashing his "are you who you say you are?" nobility radar on this stupid line in the form of Knowledge (local), (history), (nobility) checks. The only thing worse than somehow not getting his family lands secure would be sharing it with some Geoffian cavalry commander who'd spent the war performing banditry instead of killing giants.



Mavic surveys the crowd to see if he recognizes anyone and thinks he is about to come up empty-handed when he spots someone who looks familiar.  Of course he looks older, and his beard is now mostly grey, but a dwarven nobleman near the front of the line looks familiar.  He and his three dwarven axe-brothers are dressed in functional yet fine dress, their clan affiliations displayed proudly on the gleaming metal shields strapped to their backs.  Mavic does not remember his name, but vaguely remembers having met him before the invasion at court here in Istivin.  He was the third son of a dwarven lord who owned an large iron smelting facility near the headwaters of the Davish River, long held in enemy hands.

The three dwarves are speaking amongst each other in their own language, and do not seem to pay anyone much attention.

_OOC:  Just to explain a bit about the specifics of dwarven politics in Sterich, I wanted to let you know that although all dwarven settlements in the hills and mountains have a great deal of autonomy, they are still under the jurisdiction of the court in Istivin.  Every hold sends a senior member to the capitol, and he sits on something called the Dwarven Court.  This Dwarven Court is a legislative and deliberative body which handles most decisions involving these dwarven enclaves, and also serves as a conduit between the dwarves of Sterich and the predominantly human court.  Everybody seems quite content with this arrangement, although there are always a few discontents who demand more freedom from the Marchioness._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 12, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley doesn't try to force the dog to enter the area. Indeed, having gotten a sense of it he quickly leaves the circle. "Its a strange unpleasant feeling over there," he tells the others, "sort of an emptiness, like having the wind knocked out of you. I can see why people and animals avoid it, but what is it?"




"Not magic, whatever it is," Reivik informs the pair.

OOC: Ever encountered anything like that before, DM?  In person or in tales?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 12, 2005)

OOC: I assume Morley & Revik know about my 'hand of glory' and know of it's powers.

George tells both Morley & Revik that he sees nothing as he points with his right hand to his neck, shakes his head no and shrugs the other shoulder.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Not magic, whatever it is," Reivik informs the pair.
> 
> OOC: Ever encountered anything like that before, DM?  In person or in tales?



_OOC: Nope, this is something new, you've never experienced anything like it.  As for other people you've heard about experiencing something like it, there are tales and anecdotal stories in which people encounter something that feels "wrong".  Usually this happens just before they are about to die, or encounter something tremendously bad.  There are stories from the Greyhawk wars in which land which had been under the influence of Iuz gave people this feeling._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Not magic, whatever it is," Reivik informs the pair.




"Don't walk through it, though.  ... it would be bad." 

He looks troubled.  "There are stories... which might relate.  Stories of places where Iuz had influence... I think we need to ask someone about it.  And my first choice would be the priest of Pelor..." 

He looks at the scaffolded temple.

"... but I don't know that I trust that building or anything in it right now.  I'm... inclined to head back up the road a ways to the Maiden's Shield.  See if Mayaheine's children have any thoughts."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume Morley & Revik know about my 'hand of glory' and know of it's powers.



_OOC: I'm assuming that all of you are aware of each other's powers and magic items, unless you say otherwise._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya moves up to someone in the line, who looks reasonably friendly, gives him or her a slight hint of a bow while speaking her greetings and then asks:

_“Greetings and well met. May I ask, why are all these people waiting here? I have been asked all kinds of questions upon entering the city earlier, maybe there is a similar requirement to get into the castle?”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

The young nobleman you are speaking to doesn't notice you until you are right next to him, as his nose is buried in a small, leather bound book.  When he hears your voice he jumps and lets out a little squeak of surprise very unbecoming of his station.  A moment later he has gathered himself again and turns to you, smiling broadly, “Greetings milady.  You must be new here in the capitol, otherwise you would know that this wait is a commonplace sight.”

He sighs and continues in a much quieter voice, “You see, the Marchioness, long may she reign, has gotten more sullen and withdrawn since her husband disappeared.  We,” and at this he indicates everyone waiting in line with you, “are here to petition on behalf of our land, but are not always seen.  Some days she opens these gates, some days she doesn’t.  In the meantime we wait.”


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> He looks troubled.  "There are stories... which might relate.  Stories of places where Iuz had influence... I think we need to ask someone about it.  And my first choice would be the priest of Pelor..."
> 
> He looks at the scaffolded temple.
> 
> "... but I don't know that I trust that building or anything in it right now.  I'm... inclined to head back up the road a ways to the Maiden's Shield.  See if Mayaheine's children have any thoughts."




"I'm inclined to agree with, but before we get the horses let's finish up with what leads we have here in the city." He to looks at the temple of Pelor, wondering at the mystery. "Do you really think that Iuz's influence has reached us here?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“You are right, I arrived only today. Thank you, good sir, and good luck with your petition.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

The friendly nobleman gives Latalya a curteous half-bow, "Thank you, milady.  Good luck on your endeavors as well, wherever they may take you.

Looking out across the city, you can see dark clouds gathering in the west, threatening a storm.  For the past few minutes the wind has been picking up and the temperature is beginning to drop.  A general grumbling can be heard from the folk in line as they see the storm's approach.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“My endeavors should probably take me to the inn,”_ Latalya muses loudly, speaking to noone in particular, upon noticing the gathering of the storm in the west.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 13, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I'm inclined to agree with, but before we get the horses let's finish up with what leads we have here in the city." He to looks at the temple of Pelor, wondering at the mystery. "Do you really think that Iuz's influence has reached us here?"




OOC: Oops - should've said 'up the street'. Mayaheine's church is only a block or so back the way we came


----------



## James Heard (Jun 13, 2005)

*Mavic*

"As you wish, Mistress Latalya. I shall stay here in any stead. The needs of monarchy are great, but so also is my desire to fulfill the vows I made to my father." His face twisted into an uncommon sheepish smile, " Tis' not her commandment to _you_, after that bit under Wallur I never knew why you stayed - and I'll not have you catching a cold or whatever your kind catch on my account. You should probably go back also, m'lady Anastasia." He looked over his shoulder at the two hopeful looking Reddogs. 

"Unfortunately, you two shall have to remain else I look like I've no retinue at all. I'll not be tossed on my ear simply because I look and play the part of pauper. The two rangers winced unhappily, but nodded in resigned agreement.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Latalya and Anastasia make their way down the approach road from Krelont Keep as the dark clouds begin moving in over the city, releasing a few fat drops of rain.  Mavic is left behind with his two retainers staring at the sky, their enthusiasm darkening like the sky above them.

As the elven and human woman re-enter Qualtaine Square, passing the stone shrine to Hieroneous which guards the entrance to the keep road, they notice George, Reivik and Morley.  The three are standing in a huddle near the middle of the square having a private conversation, and all look a bit uneasy.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As the elven and human woman re-enter Qualtaine Square, they notice George, Reivik and Morley.




OOC: But not vice versa, yet?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Latalya*

Before taking her leave, Latalya wishes Mavic and the remaining Reddogs good luck as well. She also reminds Mavic to conjure up a shelter, if the weather becomes too heavy.

Then she heads back down with Anastasia.

_“Look, who's there! I wonder what's wrong. Let's find out!”_ Latalya mentions, then steers towards the three.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Look, who's there! I wonder what's wrong. Let's find out!”_ Latalya mentions, then steers towards the three.




Reivik looks up, and raises a hand in greeting.

Once the pair approach, he quickly sums the odd happenings in the square - the falling stone, the angel rescuing the workman, the magic all over the temple, the unusual termites, and the non-magical zone of aversion in the middle of the square.

"I was hoping to talk to a priestess of Mayaheine, Anastasia," he adds, "in case she knows anything about this 'unnatural feeling' people get over here.  Any suggestions for people we should look for in particular?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Well, I can at least explain the ‘Angel’, ..._ Latalya begins with a somewhat embarrassed smile, then tells the others their side of the story.

_“We did not yet check the temple thoroughly last time, but the workers mentioned, that this was not the first incident, and they consider the temple cursed!”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We did not yet check the temple thoroughly last time, but the workers mentioned, that this was not the first incident, and they consider the temple cursed!”_




"You're a lot better with magic than I am," Reivik notes.  "I could tell the temple has an aura, but the subtleties are beyond me.  Can you tell if there's a general curse, or maybe something that might summon or influence termites?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2005)

George listens in to the conversations, but stays silent as Revik has missed nothing in his recount.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley too, has little to add at this point.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Of course. The way you describe it, the presumption, that there is magic influencing all this, seems very likely. I also don't believe in a natural cause.”_

Latalya will then do so, using a _Detect Magic_ spell and her knowledge about magic, as well as her knowledge in architecture to scrutinize the temple carefully, based on what Reivik has told her.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2005)

"Latalya, do not forget that space as well."  George points with his thumb at the empty space in the courtyard.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Latalya moves closer to the temple of Pelor to cast the spell.  Quietly speaking a few short words in elven and completing two simple gestures she begins studying the building.  While she is doing this her eyes seem to glow violet in the quickly darkening day.

Latalya:[sblock]_OOC: After three rounds of concentration you come to the following conclusion:  the temple is under the effect of a Hallow spell.  This is not unusual for a temple of its size and importance._[/sblock]

Satisfied with the temple, she moves closer to the center of Qualtaine Square and continues concentration on the spell.

Latalya:[sblock]No magical aura.[/sblock]


----------



## Seeten (Jun 14, 2005)

Anastasia smiles at Morley, Reivik and George. She also looks at the temple, more with an eye for good and evil than magic alone, and also focuses on the storm. It feels like there is much in the way of coincidence, far too much for it to be solely bad luck and bad weather.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“This is weird...”_ Latalya thinks aloud, while concentrating on her spell, not paying much attention to the surroundings.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

The rain begins to pick up now and everywhere around the square you can see merchants putting tarps over there wares, or carrying their goods to small tents which they have set up.  Shoppers and other pedestrians run for cover under the wide eaves of the various merchant houses, residences and temples which line Qualtaine Square.  All look up to the sky, wondering if the storm is only passing through or here to stay.  As your group stands around the rain seems to begin in earnest, beating down on your heads, and giving your mounts a distinctly soggy look.

...

Near the gate to Krelont Keep things aren't much better.  A loud muttering can be heard from the crowd in line as people pull out anything to wear which they can hide under.  Up here on the bluff overlooking the city and hard against the curtain walls of the keep, there is nowhere to seek shelter.  Just as the rain really begins to pick up, a door big enough to fit one person opens up in the main gate, and a somewhat bored-looking castle guard sticks his head out.  "Sorry, my Lords, the Lady is not seeing a soul today, I'm afraid.  Better luck tomorrow!"  He shrugs, and as quickly as he appears, he disappears back behind the door which closes with a wet thump behind him.

"Better luck tomorrow, indeed" one of the dwarfs exclaims in a loud voice for all to hear.  "Three weeks I've been arriving here at sunrise and what have I got to show for it?  Not an iron farthing!"  Cursing loudly in dwarven, an expression which sounds like two large boulders being slammed together, he gestures for his guard to follow him down the Keep road.

As he passes Mavic and the Reddogs, the dwarven lord trips, falling headlong into a somewhat foppishly dressed local lord, who in this weather looks a bit like a multicolored, bedraggled cat.  In a flash the dwarf is on his feet and pushes himself into the soaked human nobleman's face, railing at him in Common "You tripped me, you stupid git!  Can't you get your ogre-sized feet out of the way?  You think you can treat me this way because I am lower than you?"  The dwarf inhales and spits in the man's face.

The human's bewildered look instantly turns into harsh anger, "My feet?  Why not look at your own?  Your mother must have been a formorian by the size of them, you disgusting piece of orc-dung!"

_OOC: Initiative!  These two have their hands on their weapons and will use them if nothing happens.

n.b. Mavic and his cohort have seen plenty of combat and know that tempers can fly when people are under great stress.  The ferocity of this anger surprises even them.

Mavic: 21
Dwarven Lord: 11
Reddogs: 5
Human Lord: 4_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“This is weird...”_ Latalya thinks aloud, while concentrating on her spell, not paying much attention to the surroundings.




"... could you perhaps elaborate on that?" Reivik asks, after a long pause.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley, while accustomed to life in the wilderness and weather, prefers a warm dry breakfast. "Well my friends, Beau here takes on a decidedly unpleasant odor when out in the rain. I say we find a dry place for breakfast...or is it lunch now."  With that he starts for cover and any likely eating establishment, the big dog close on his heels.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

George, ever pratical, follows Morley.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 15, 2005)

Startled out of his own aggravated consideration of their treatment, Mavic watched the dwur nobleman and his human counterpart spit out their words with some amusement until their hands fell to the weapons at their sides.

Thinking quickly, he touched the red lion pin at his throat and stepped between the two angry men. "Gentlemen, men still die at the hands of giants on the frontiers - let us not spill each other's blood while giants still walk to the ground to bleed for us!"

"Come, the rain sours each of our moods - let us all find warm taverns to toss back ale in instead of spilling the blood of heroes this day, aye?"

OOC: Swift action activating his Medal of Gallantry's _Sanctuary_ effect and move between the two. Then I guess I'm attempting a Diplomacy check? Diplomacy +8.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Well, there is nothing here,”_ Latalya replies. _“Everything is completely normal. The only aura I can sense lies on the temple, it's a blessing, which surely the priests of Pelor must have anchored there.”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, there is nothing here,”_ Latalya replies. _“Everything is completely normal. The only aura I can sense lies on the temple, it's a blessing, which surely the priests of Pelor must have anchored there.”_




Reivik frowns.  "Does the blessing extend to the exterior of the church?" he asks.  "It doesn't seem to protect them from bizarre termite activity..."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“No, I'm afraid, unless they are extraplanar, evil termites or undead termites, the blessing won't affect them much.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Swift action activating his Medal of Gallantry's _Sanctuary_ effect and move between the two. Then I guess I'm attempting a Diplomacy check? Diplomacy +8.



_OOC: Just as an FYI, making a diplomacy check to influence attitude is a one minute action.  Even if you rush it and take a -10 to your roll, it's still a full-round action.  That would give the two combatants enough time to start hacking at each other.  Seems there isn't enough time for talking.  Feel free to modify or change your action._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Well, this is more of a wild guess, but someone could have brought the termites here and controlled them via simple magic, maybe a druid who has gone mad, or anyone else with access to similar magics, we wouldn't see the aura of the spell anymore, since it has long vanished. As for that weird place, maybe Anastasia can sense something lingering there with the sense granted to her by Mayaheine? It might prove more useful, than my spells.”_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 15, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just as an FYI, making a diplomacy check to influence attitude is a one minute action.  Even if you rush it and take a -10 to your roll, it's still a full-round action.  That would give the two combatants enough time to start hacking at each other.  Seems there isn't enough time for talking.  Feel free to modify or change your action._



OCC: Nope, they can either start trying to hack through me and the Sanctuary spell or else wait for me to finish talking. If they won't let me finish then Mavic will have to start considering _chain lightnings_ and other alternatives to fools. Swift action, move and they either let me finish or the wizard gets angry.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, this is more of a wild guess, but someone could have brought the termites here and controlled them via simple magic, maybe a druid who has gone mad, or anyone else with access to similar magics, we wouldn't see the aura of the spell anymore, since it has long vanished. As for that weird place, maybe Anastasia can sense something lingering there with the sense granted to her by Mayaheine? It might prove more useful, than my spells.”_




"True.  And I still want to talk to a priestess about it."

"... anything out of the ordinary, Anastasia?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Anastasia directs her focus toward the temple and then the middle of Qualtaine square.  Neither area radiates evil.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Anastasia directs her focus toward the temple and then the middle of Qualtaine square.  Neither area radiates evil.




"Well, we're going to get wet... should we join the other two for a bite?  I _hate_ unresolved mysteries... I'm itching to go talk to someone."

Reivik looks quite torn between the prospect of food, and a visit to the Maiden's Shield...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Sadly, the dwarf and human lord seem to ignore Mavic's pleadings.  The dwarf draws a beautifully carved hand axe from his belt and simply steps around the wizard in order to get to the colorfully-dressed human.  Before his opponent has the chance to loosen the rapier from its sheath, the dwarf buries the axe in his chest.  Bright crimson blood sprays out from a cut artery, covering Mavic and the two combatants as the human staggers back from the mighty blow (_OOC: Crit. Are the Reddogs going to do anything?_).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Gladly, we already left the line before the castle because of the upcoming storm, though Mavic and his boys wanted to stay there. A young noble said, there were petitioners waiting every day and they wouldn't answer them usually. It won't be easy to get to the Marchioness, I'm afraid. Let's head to the inn.”_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Sadly, the dwarf and human lord seem to ignore Mavic's pleadings.  The dwarf draws a beautifully carved hand axe from his belt and simply steps around the wizard in order to get to the colorfully-dressed human.  Before his opponent has the chance to loosen the rapier from its sheath, the dwarf buries the axe in his chest.  Bright crimson blood sprays out from a cut artery, covering Mavic and the two combatants as the human staggers back from the mighty blow (_OOC: Crit. Are the Reddogs going to do anything?_).




"Oh." Mavic's eyes widened in surprise, then quickly narrowed as he took a few steps away from the murderous dwarf. "You shouldn't have done that," he said, and commenced shouting out the words to a spell.

_This is such overkill_, he thought. _Who would have thought I'd be killing dwarves in court today?_

The two Reddogs, Meres and Mishell, stared on in horror. Used to the evils of warfare with giants and their humanoids, nothing ever prepared them for this sort of savage beastiality within the ranks of those that might have been considered allies - well, except for m'lord Mavic. He was getting much better though.

Seeing Mavic wind up for a spell to toss at the vengeful dwarf, they quickly moved far out of the area and only paused to loosen their bows - just in case.

OOC: Mavic steps away from the dwarf (5') and tosses Hold Monster on him, Will Save DC 21. Since I'm taking an offensive action within the Medal of Gallantry's _Sanctuary_ effect I've just earned myself a -1 morale penalty on all attacks for an hour. Dammit.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

_OOC:  I'm sorry James, I wasn't clear enough.  It's still the first combat round.  The Reddogs each still have an action, followed by the human lord.  Even though he's quite hurt he still has a few hp left and will certainly counter attack or flee if nothing is done to stop him.  You're welcome to cast your spell, but since you already declared your action this round (Diplomacy), you won't get to act until next round._


----------



## James Heard (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC: The Reddogs didn't take any action because there's absolutely no reason that they'd expect "civilized" folk to be gutting people in lines for any reason, they didn't have any action and from everything you described I thought the nobleman was just a deader. Quite simply there's no actions on my part _until_ next round, just consider my post my outline for that round . I suppose if the not dead nobleman decides to pull a sword and reciprocate the gutting after I _Hold_ the dwarf he'll just have to come to the harsh reality that my spell loadout today doesn't include multiple prisoners, giant or otherwise - and more importantly I'd rather have a bunch of dead noblemen scared spitless of me rather than have to worry about a crowd of them playing dogpile the wizard simply because Mavic was polite enough to tell the fighters in the party to go get out of the rain. I suppose if necessary he'll just have to apologize for killing the rest of the nobles in Sterich when they went homicidal on hi., Mavic just doesn't have enough hit points to be less than thorough though if this all gets blamed on him though and a crowd turns on him, if they start acting like a bunch of gnolls he's going to treat them like gnolls. If nothing else, _chain lightning'_ the line should mean Mavic's got a better spot waiting for the Marchioness tomorrow.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Reeling from the axe blow, the human grabs his hat and holds it over his spurting wound.  He weekly attempt to draw his rapier, spitting with anger, "I'll kill you for this, you murderous rogue!"

*Round 2*

Mavic steps back from the maniacal dwarf his hands flashing into his pocket as he pulls out a heavy nail which he picked up from the construction sight in front of the temple of Pelor.  Speaking words of power he gestures towards the dwarven lord, making a grabbing motion.  Instantly the dwarf freezes in place.  Mavic knows the target of his spell sees dozens of smokey, giant arms explode from the ground around him, clamping down on every part of his body.

As if in a trance, the human lord grins a wicked grin as he strides over to the dwarf, pulling the rapier clear from its sheath.  He places the point of his blade against the held lord's throat, and grabs the back of his head, ready to plunge the weapon into the dwarf's skull.  "Now you will pay for this insult," he whispers in almost an intimate fashion _(OOC:  I'm fudging on the rules a bit here folks for dramatic purposes, but basically he's attempting to prepare a coup de grace.)_

Luckily the dwarven warriors finally regain their wits after having been shocked by the ferocity of this exchange.  Not bothering to draw their weapons they grab the human's arms, pushing him down to the ground, and doing their best to keep his rapier away from them.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

*Added title*

The group in Qualtaine Square decides that it's had enough of standing out in the rain and that having skipped breakfast, it is certainly time for lunch.  They trot over to the Fiddling Viceroy, a decent Inn and Tavern located not too far from the Square, across the Oyt Road from the West Citadel.  The only major building they pass on the way is a shrine to Elohanna, made entirely of wood, set back slightly from the road.  A small garden has been planted in front of it, and numerous flowering trees have been placed around it.

The Viceroy is a long, three story building set next to the Trade Gate.  Its whitewashed walls look somewhat cheery, although everything in this city seems to have taken on a dull, greyish hue since everyone's last visit.  A small stable is attached to the back.

After stabling the mounts the small group makes its way into the main room.  This is a large room, with a balconey overlooking three-quarters of it.  Two large fireplaces are already burning on the walls to your left and right, and a circular bar has been placed in the middle of the room.  A flight of stairs goes up to private rooms on the second floor which overlook where you are now standing.  Though crowded and doing good business, the patrons of this tavern seem introverted and withdrawn.  Most seem to be alone and engrossed in their drinks or food, or in small groups studiously ignoring everyone else.  What conversations are taking place are little more than whispered, terse discussions at only a few tables near the far wall.  Despite the silence, the tension in the room hovers on a knife's edge; everyone seems to be watching everyone else surreptitiously.  Two bartenders tend to customers behind the bar, while to middle-aged waitresses travel among the tables taking orders.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 17, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Despite the silence, the tension in the room hovers on a knife's edge; everyone seems to be watching everyone else surreptitiously.  Two bartenders tend to customers behind the bar, while to middle-aged waitresses travel among the tables taking orders.




Reivik's cheerful anticipation of a hot meal turns quickly to a thoughtful frown as he absorbs the atmosphere of the common room.

"This... isn't normal," he mutters to Anastasia, before flagging down a waitress.

"Morning, my dear," he greets her.  "Room for five more?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 17, 2005)

George looks around for any familar (friendly/unfriendly) face.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley, grinning from his brief run in the rain stands frowning at the somber mood of the place as the others arrive. "Not exactly the cheery place I remember from my last visit here."


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Luckily the dwarven warriors finally regain their wits after having been shocked by the ferocity of this exchange.  Not bothering to draw their weapons they grab the human's arms, pushing him down to the ground, and doing their best to keep his rapier away from them.




Clearing his throat loudly, Mavic spoke to the assembled nobles and attendants, " I assure you all, I am out of magics that man and beast survive and I am completely without patience or sympathy with regards violence. Do I make myself perfectly clear?"

OOC: Mavic will ready a move action to move away from any so bold as to attack him, his standard action is simply to restate the obvious - Mavic's given all the warning he's likely to give. The Reddogs ready their bows to act against anyone who moves against them or Mavic.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

*In the Fiddling Viceroy*

A human woman in her mid-forties comes over to Reivik.  She looks to have quite a lot of Flan in her, with light bronze skin, brown eyes and dark, wavy hair.  She nods at the dwarf, "Surely, sir.  There's a table over to your left," as she points to an empty table near the bar.  "It just opened up a few minutes ago.  Seat yourself."  Hearing someone call to her, she leaves Reivik.

George scans the room, but doesn't recognize anyone.  Anastasia, however, picks out an old man sitting at a table against the right wall.  His name is Baldram, and he is a member of the Order of the Star, swordsmen who dedicate themselves to their hero-diety, Kelanen.  He is sitting with a stern-looking younger man and having a meal.

_OOC:  All of you have heard of the Order of the Star, which takes its name from Kelanen's symbol, nine swords radiating outward to form a starburst.  The organization spans the western nations, but Istivin's chapter in particular always best exemplified Kelanen's dedication to swordplay and the pursuite of a cosmic balance betwen the Four Dooms: good, evil, law and chaos.  The principles that had for so long served as the chapter's foundation ironically led to its undoing on the eve of Istivin's fall, when most of its members perished standing their ground against Galmoor's army.  The futile, spirited defense allowed thousands of citizens to flee the city.  Baldram was a swordmaster but as he was in his late seventies, he was too frail to stand with his brothers._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

*Before Krelont Keep*

Nobody seems to be willing to challenge Mavic, and quickly back away from the angered mage.  Those who can quickly begin making their way down the road, slipping and sliding as they hurry back towards Istivin proper on the rainy cobbles.

The two dwarves on the ground easily disarm the human lord who is now screaming at the top of his lungs.  When one of the dwarves punches him hard on his still bleeding wound, he quickly crumples and begins whimpering.  After that they tie his hands behind his back, and one of them even begins looking after the human's wound.  The other dwarf stands up carefully his arms raised in a gesture of peace and speaks to Mavic, "Thank you for your assistance, Master Magus, we don't know what came over our young lord.  This is not his usual manner, we assure you.  We mean you, or this man here," and he points to the bound human, "any harm."  Looking a bit apologetic, he continues, "Will you let me tend to my kinsman?  I wish to bind him as well, to make sure he is of no more danger to anyone."


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

"Aye, tend to him and if yea can aid us we'll take the both of them down into the city below where my companions are. I mean to be no man's keeper but my own, but this urge of homicide stinks - and I mean no odor. Between the myself, goodwoman Anastasia, and my own Lieutenant Eshanna I'm confident we can sort things out somehow."

"I'm wan to stay anywhere in this rain though, do you agree? One of my companions includes something of a poet or somesuch of your kind, Reivik? Do you know him?"

OOC: If they agree then the Reddogs and Mavic and dwarves shall suss up the wounded and crazed and take them into the city to collect Eshanna, the rest of the Reddogs, and to find the rest of the group.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: If they agree then the Reddogs and Mavic and dwarves shall suss up the wounded and crazed and take them into the city to collect Eshanna, the rest of the Reddogs, and to find the rest of the group.



_OOC: Just to move things along, and get you reunited with the others, shall we just say you tied everything up here, gathered up the rest of your followers and joined everyone else at the Fiddling Viceroy?_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

OOC: Sure, I just want to know if I'm bringing prisoners/wounded with me or not  I'd assumed so. When this was just about waiting in line and saving everyone else from having to parlay with snobby nobles then being away from fighters didn't seem like a bad idea. Now? Not so much.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

_OOC: Well, this is partially up to you.  You have control over the dwarf, so although his kinsmen want you to release him, this is ultimately up to you.  If you raise a fuss, you'll get some guardsmen to come out from the Keep and they would take over._


----------



## James Heard (Jun 17, 2005)

OOC: Which is why I asked them nicely whether or not they'd mind coming with me.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

_OOC: OK, gotcha.  Well, then your group, in addition to the dwarves, makes its way back down the road and picks up the rest of the Reddogs, you're carrying the human lord (who was there without an entourage) with you.  On a side note, once the dwarf and human come to their senses again they are horrified by what they have done, and deeply ashamed of their actions.  They don't understand the anger which suddenly overtook them, and aplogize profusely.  They also thank Mavic for intervening, and hope that all of this can be resolved without bringing the Watch into the picture.  Nobody seems to want to get the watch involved, as they've been a bit more draconic (I'm using that word in its original sense, this has nothing to do with dragons) lately._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“We need to find out, what's going on here. Strange things seem to happen, quite obviously. The whole atmosphere is so dark and shadowy. No cheering, no laughter, no smiles. All grey and whispers.”_

Latalya orders fine wine, bread and cheese and sits down with the others.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

_(OOC:  Since nobody has posted since Friday, I'll move the story forward a bit.  If you'd like to do anything else, or talk to anyone else, you can do it "tomorrow".  I'm going to take Mavic up on an idea that he had way back when, namely to see if your group can rent an abandoned town house which is not being used.

After Mavic deals with the two lords (in whichever way he chooses, I'll let him make up his mind about this) he finds out that there are in fact quite a few townhouses which have been standing empty for a few years.  The mayor's office took charge of them after the retaking of Istivin and has been renting them out to businesses, visiting nobility and such.  After a brief, but very wet visit to Town Hall you find a nice, little four-story structure (with basement and attached blockhouse) just north-west of North Square (in the north-west section of town).  After a few signatures and the exchange of money (including a 250 gp deposit) you sign a lease for three months, at a monthly rental charge of 30 gp.

After arriving at the house you see that it consists of a large kitchen and entryway on the ground floor, sitting and dining room on the second and four large bedrooms each on the third and fourth.  The basement houses a root and wine cellar which sadly is currently empty.  The house itself has been decently cared for, although it does contain some vermin after being left empty for so long.  Lucking, none of the mongrelmen from the Abandoned Quarter have squatted here.  Once you clear out the rats, mice and a few jermlaine, and clean the place up, this might be a pretty decent place.

The blockhouse surrounds a small courtyard in the back, and is a one-story structure which at one point was probably used for storage.  It is now empty, but could be easily converted for use by the Reddogs.)_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

Way OOC: Sorry, I was out of town until just a while ago. My grandfather was released from the hospital last Thursday, recovering from a complete renal failure, so everyone in the family showed up for Father's Day.

OOC: All Mavic was intending to happen with the noblemen was that the rest of the party interrogate them as they saw fit while Mavic mulled over the details with many boring Knowledge rolls to see if they were under some outside influence or else they should be tossed in the Istivin jail for the protection of the citizenry, regardless of the earnest protestations of their kin.

As for leasing a home base, well I think it's a great idea. That guy who mentioned it should get a pat on the back  Mavic, of course, will offer to pay for it all...Keeping up the appearances of nobility and all that.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

_(OOC: No need to apologize, James.  Glad to hear that your grandfather is better.  

If anyone feels like detailing this house more, please be my guest.  It could turn into your own personal Fortress of Solitude, albeit in a city of over 12,000 of course.  )_

The rain finally lets up just after sunset as the group settles into the townhouse it rented.  The building seems to be in decent condition, although it has suffered a bit from being neglected the past few years.  Originally it belonged to a northern Sterich noble family who were all wiped out during the invasion.

You spend the rest of the day buying some home necessities and making the house as livable as you can on short notice.

In the middle of the night you are all awakened from nightmares by the sound of a man screaming.  It seems to be coming from the street below, and is followed by the sound of several shouts and breaking glass.  Judging from the quality of the noises, it is coming from a short distance away.

_(OOC:  Unless you have the Endurance feat I'm assuming that none of you sleep in your armor.)_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2005)

*Latalya*

With her enhanced senses thanks to the link with Noctra, Latalya hears the commotion and gets up immediately. She grabs her weapons and quickly donned equipment, leaving her armor on the chair, where she carefully placed it yesterday, and heads for the next window to take a look. Noctra, who is much more lively during these hours, flaps around eratically, sensing the disconcertment of her mistress.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley groans and rolls out of bed. He decides to tug on a pair of trousers and skip armor for now. He pokes Beau with a foot to get him up and grabs his weapons then makes his way down the stairs from his 4th floor bedroom as quickly as possible, narrowly avoiding a tumble down the stairs when he trips on his own weapon belt. Finally reaching street level he hurries toward the sound a barking Beau just ahead of him.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 20, 2005)

Frowning from the sudden interruption from his sleep, Mavic was surprised to see Eshanna tugging on her armor and quietly whispering to Miggins in the hallway already.

" 'Shanna?" he asked inquisitively.

"Back to sleep, we're going to see what's going on. I think the others are waking up as well."

Noting absently that his pillow had become disarrayed from tossing and turning, he arranged it again and promptly went back to sleep.

OOC: Did Mavic determine anything from interrogation and Knowledge checks with the two noblemen?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Mavic determine anything from interrogation and Knowledge checks with the two noblemen?



_OOC: The only thing that you got from the dwarf and human lords is that they regretted their harsh reactions to each other, and were glad you intervened before they killed each other.  These kinds of altercations seems to be happening more and more lately.  The dwarf thought that it's a result of the stress of the current state of the country, although even he was surprised by the ferocity of the encounter.  From what you observed they did not seem to be under any kind of magical control.

Oh, and who is the "we" in your previous post?  Eshanna and some of the Reddogs?  How many?_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> In the middle of the night you are all awakened from nightmares by the sound of a man screaming.  It seems to be coming from the street below, and is followed by the sound of several shouts and breaking glass.  Judging from the quality of the noises, it is coming from a short distance away.
> 
> _(OOC:  Unless you have the Endurance feat I'm assuming that none of you sleep in your armor.)_




_OOC: In town, in bed - not normally, no.  In the wilderness or when feeling threatened - that's what masterwork chain PJs are for!

So tonight, Reivik's just in his nightshirt, but I'm guessing tomorrow night, he'll jingle...! /OOC_

Rolling out of bed, Reivik pulls on his boots, snatches up his hammer, and flings open his window.

With a quick glance out to make sure nobody is below, he vaults out into the night...

_OOC: Jump +20 (no belt, no armbands) vs DC 15, Tumble +7 (no gloves) vs DC 15, to reduce the effective distance fallen by 10 feet each.  Take 10 if it's permitted. /OOC_


----------



## James Heard (Jun 21, 2005)

OOC: Eshanna, Anders, and Thom Younger  -with Miggins & Gemlem still on the guard at the villa (assuming that everyone goes to investigate rather than going back to sleep like sensible mages do).

Eshanna whispered in a direct hiss so as to not wake the rest of the Reddogs, " Anders! Young Thom! Out of your beds and be quick upon it!" Some of the other Reddog's eyes lazily opened at the disturbance in the blockhouse. The still sleepy soldiers grabbed their boots and bows, tugged the cloaks they'd wrapped as makeshift blankets upon shoulders and grumpily made their way to follow the scarred priestess as she made her way to see what the rest of the companions wished of them.

"Don't you scream either Thom," the weasely-looking Gemlem remarked as the group passed him in the halls. He made a slicing motion across his throat in pantomime, "That's just what 'em good thug likes, for 'em to fall like old folks and wimmen!" The last was said and stifled with a quick, pointed glare from Eshanna. "S'true 'Shanna, Death's promise it is! You keep yer mouth shut and cut 'em quiet with these city folk, or else they're half-ajoyed when dyin'!"

Miggins shushed the former Flen streetfleecer with an angry look, "I don't care if they're happy about it, if something's out there you scream as loud as you want. S'not as bad the giants, for surely, and we'll wake Master Mavic up right quick to set things aright, you hear?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Jump +20 (no belt, no armbands) vs DC 15, Tumble +7 (no gloves) vs DC 15, to reduce the effective distance fallen by 10 feet each.  Take 10 if it's permitted. /OOC_



_OOC: I'll say you're on the third floor which means that it's about a 25' drop to the cobblestones below.  As far as I can read the rules on falling damage on pg 303 of the DMG, you get to make a DC 15 Jump OR a DC 15 Tumble check to negate the first 10 ft of jumping damage, in addition for taking the first 1d6 as nonlethal damage, because you are jumping deliberately.  You don't get to take both and negate 20' of falling damange.  Am I interpreting this wrong, or has this been errataed?  I don't mean to argue with the great Smurf about this .. but I guess I am 

Oh, and yes, you can take 10 on this roll._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

OOC: My ring of Sustenance allows me to only sleep 2 hours.

I assume I was asleep when awoken.

George assumes from the commotion that others will rush out half cocked, so he will take the time to throw on armor and get fully outfitted before meeting the others.  The thought process is that he can come out when others have figured out what is going and take up the chase at that point while everyone else dons their gear.

George comes down the stairs to the 2nd floor and with tumble +14 jumps out the second story window.   

Upon landing, "Ow, I am getting to old for this. Ladies and gentlemen, which way do we go?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Reivik drops from the third story window, catching his fall for a brief moment on the second story windowsill before dropping to the street below.  Hammer in hand he scans the area to see where the noise is coming from _(OOC: Listen check)_.  His darkvision picks out a small group of five shouting watchmen struggling with a crazed-looking man 50 ft. away down a side alley. One of the watchmen has been pushed against a now-broken window.  They all seem to be trying to grab him and place him in hand-irons, and none of them have their hand-and-a-half swords drawn.

The man they are trying to subdue is dressed in only a dirty undershirt, and is screaming incoherently as he flails and jerks around to evade their grasp.

_OOC: Initiative check!
Reivik: 20
George: 18
Latalya: 17
Crazed-looking man: 16
Eshanna: 9
Anastasia: 9
Morley: 8
2 Reddogs: 6
5 City Watch: 2

As Reivik took a short cut he has two full rounds to act before any of the rest of your group gets there.  Once you emerge from the house, we'll assume that you're all 50 ft. away from the confrontation.

George takes one full minute to don his armor, which means that he can start acting in 9 rounds (as your previous posts will be considered "round 1")._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> OOC: Am I interpreting this wrong, or has this been errataed?




OOC: No, reading that section, I agree completely.  I just read the two skill descriptions, and was somehow thinking that the Jump negates the _first_ ten feet of a fall, and the Tumble negates the _last_ ten feet.  But the DMG passage is pretty unambiguous - cool  /OOC

The scene doesn't ring any immediate warning bells with Reivik - no call for urgent action, at any rate.

He ambles down the alley, making no attempt to conceal himself, and (unless challenged sooner) draws to a halt some twenty feet from the fracas, hammer resting negligently on his shoulder.

OOC: Just observing - and seeing if there's anything that feels 'off'.  Anything about the guards that seems false, or about the man that triggers any memories... or if it feels like a simple case of the watch doing their job.  

I figure the centre square of the first row inside the alley mouth is about where he'd be headed. /OOC


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

_OOC:  Reivik, I'm not exactly sure how 'negligently' one can rest a greathammer on one's shoulder _

Reivik, clad only in his nightshirt and boots casually strolls over towards the fighting men, entering the top of the alleyway.  The town guards seem hesistant to want to seriously harm the screaming fellow, simply trying to subdue him with their bare hands.  The man in the nightshirt is rather tall and somewhat gangly, with wild black hair, a long, sharp nose and light-blue eyes.

As the dwarf watches, one of the guards attempts to grab the wild man around the waist from behind while another attempts to grab his arms.  "Leave me be, I must be free!" the man screams as his hands begin the short, yet complex motions indicative of spellcasting.

As he finishes speaking the words of power necessary to complete the spell _(OOC: Which Reivik doesn't understand, as he doesn't have the Spellcraft skill)_ a green-black mist seems to quickly seep out of the ground, crawling like a living thing up the bodies of the guardsmen and the sides of the building until it reaches past the second story of the nearby houses.

Three of the five guardsmen are caught in the vapors, and clutch at their throats as their skin breaks out in horrific sores, oozing a yellowish-green puss.  They fall to the ground, twitching violently, already dead.

The cloud spreads out until it is within 5 ft. of Reivik and continues creeping out towards him.  Because of the vapors rising before him, Reivik quickly looses sight of both the doomed guardsmen and the spellcaster.  He can still hear screams from beyond the cloud, but this time they are the screams of the surviving guardsmen.

_OOC:  Reivik gets one more round to act by himself.  Next round, everyone else in the party will join him, beginning at the "door" at the top of the map for simplicity's sake.  I'm not at home at the moment, so I can't update the map this minute.  Suffice it to say that the entire alley, up to, but not including the square where Reivik is standing is blocked off by the noxious greenish-black vapor._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Three of the five guardsmen are caught in the vapors, and clutch at their throats as their skin breaks out in horrific sores, oozing a yellowish-green puss.  They fall to the ground, twitching violently, already dead.




_OOC: I take it the three were those closest to me, and the caster wasn't in the area of the spell... so the last I could see, the spaces the caster and the other two guards were in were unaffected?  Do the screams of the survivors sound like fear ("Oh my god, he killed Kenny!") or pain ("I'm meee-elting!")?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: I take it the three were those closest to me, and the caster wasn't in the area of the spell... so the last I could see, the spaces the caster and the other two guards were in were unaffected?  Do the screams of the survivors sound like fear ("Oh my god, he killed Kenny!") or pain ("I'm meee-elting!")?_



_OOC: Correct, the three closest to you were affected.  The other screams were the former kind.

I also added the map to my previous post._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Three of the five guardsmen are caught in the vapors, and clutch at their throats as their skin breaks out in horrific sores, oozing a yellowish-green puss.  They fall to the ground, twitching violently, already dead.
> 
> The cloud spreads out until it is within 5 ft. of Reivik and continues creeping out towards him.  Because of the vapors rising before him, Reivik quickly looses sight of both the doomed guardsmen and the spellcaster.  He can still hear screams from beyond the cloud, but this time they are the screams of the surviving guardsmen.




"Oh, bugger," Reivik curses mildly, backing up a little.  (5 ft NE)

He takes a deep breath, screws his eyes mostly shut, and takes a running leap, staying as close to the wall as possible... hoping to pass through the cloud before his skin can break out in horrific sores, oozing a yellowish-green puss, and before he falls to the ground, twitching violently, already dead.

_OOC: In theory, if he makes it to the other side of the cloud alive, he'll have moved 40 feet - one move action.  Can I give you my standard action once I know what the result is?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 22, 2005)

Reivik bursts out of the other side of the vaporous cloud, his entire skin burning like fire.  He feels the poison seeping in through his pores, sapping his health _(OOC:  You made the Fort save but still take 2 points on Constitution damage)_.  Turning around he sees two of the remaining guardsmen about to draw their weapons and rush the crazed-looking man as they yell loudly for help.  The cloud is quickly advancing towards all of you.
_OOC: You may still make a standard action this round.  After that the crazed-looking man and the watchman will get their actions.  Next round everyone else joins._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: You may still make a standard action this round.  After that the crazed-looking man and the watchman will get their actions.  Next round everyone else joins._




_OOC: Oops - by saying 'staying as close to the wall as possible', I'd intended to pass through the cloud at the narrowest point - which, as it happens, would have had me exiting pretty much on top of the crazy man.  Rather than in the middle of the alley, which is about as far away from the wall as possible, and involves spending far longer in the horrid acidic flesh-eating gas cloud 

Does that clarification change things at all?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 22, 2005)

_OOC: Well, that would have made you run right into the loco guy, which would have made you stop, which means you would still be in the cloud.  You could have run around him I guess ... Well, since he can't make an AoO, I guess that would have been possible.  Hmm, OK, will redo the last post._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 22, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Well, that would have made you run right into the loco guy, which would have made you stop, which means you would still be in the cloud.  You could have run around him I guess ... Well, since he can't make an AoO, I guess that would have been possible.  Hmm, OK, will redo the last post._




_OOC: And my natural reaction at that point would be to grapple him... which means moving into his square... which means not still being in the cloud._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

OOC: Are we on the street yet? When we do get there to what extent can we see the action through the cloud? Can we see the bodies of the fallen or otherwise have reason to see the cloud is dangerous?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Reivik attempts to grab the bewildered man to keep him from casting any more spells.  His opponent, sadly sees the attempt and twists out of the way to avoid his grasp.  The mage seems to be protected by some form of magical force field which makes him very difficult to hit (_OOC: No AoO provoked as the crazy man does not threaten, Reivik touch attacks 2 + 16 = 18, miss._)

NEW ROUND

_OOC: In this round everyone gets to act.  All characters begin their round at the door marked on the northern edge of the previous map.  None of you can see through the strange fog which is spreading in the alley, although you can hear sounds of combat coming from within or beyond it.  The cloud is currently the width as shown above and 20 ft. high, although it is quickly spreading.  It will expand on Initiative count 0 of this round.  Latalya and Eshanna easily identify it as a Cloudkill spell, and all of you know it's a bad idea to move through it, even when holding your breath.  Spellcasters have not prayed or studied for their new spells and have the same as the day before.

Reivik: 20
George: 18
Latalya: 17
Crazed-looking man: 16
Eshanna: 9
Anastasia: 9
Morley: 8
2 Reddogs: 6
2 City Watch: 2_


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley falls back on instinct and examines the terrian around him. He tries to determine the best way to avoid the cloud wishing he had thought to put on his boots before leaving his room. Hearing the sounds from beyond the cloud he shouts, "Reivik, are you okay?" 

OOC: Any easy passage through the surrounding buildings? How tall are they, could he climb up and then down beyond the cloud, or does his best course appear to be going around the block?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 30, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Reivik attempts to grab the bewildered man to keep him from casting any more spells.  His opponent, sadly sees the attempt and strikes out viciously with his leg, catching the dwarf in his midsection and slightly knocking the wind out of him (_OOC: AoO brought on by attempt to establish a grapple causing 5 pts of subdual damage; grapple attempt fails._)




_OOC: Eek!  A wizard who threatens an area while unarmed?  That's just sneaky! 

They're supposed to spend their feats on Empower Spell, not Improved Unarmed Strike, damn it!   /OOC_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Any easy passage through the surrounding buildings? How tall are they, could he climb up and then down beyond the cloud, or does his best course appear to be going around the block?



_OOC: I've updated my previous post to give you a better overview of the larger area.  The buildings are all have two stories around here._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley heads to the right around the building across from his own. He sprints as fast as he can over the cobbles on his bare feet.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley heads to the right around the building across from his own. He sprints as fast as he can over the cobbles on his bare feet.



_OOC: Just to clarify, since you're going around corners you'll only be able to double move every round (not run), so it'll take a few rounds to make it around the buildings._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Latalya*

Seeing the nasty cloud, Latalya knows immediately, that this is not just some ruffian, they have to pass the deadly vapors quickly to help Reivik, who might be in danger just now. _“Try to avoid the foul vapors, if you can!”_

Seeing Morley turning towards the side, obviously planning to run around the building, the elf calls out: _“Morley, wait!”_ Holding both her still-sheathed sword and her bow in one hand, she utters a few arcane syllables and touches the young ranger on the shoulder, acting so fast, that he barely made the first step, and then they vanish and find themselves suddenly on top of the building opposite of the center of the cloud.

_“Much faster this way,”_ Latalya comments the sudden change.


OOC: On the map... start at the 2 right-most squares of the cloud and go two squares further to the right, that's where Latalya wants to appear, given you can stand up there; otherwise some similar position.

Morley probably needs to change his action, since Latalya acts before him and thus his action did not yet come up.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

_OOC: Latalya and Morley end up on the roof of the building overlooking the fight.  They are currently 25 ft. above street level, with the edge of the roof being 20 ft. above street level.  Since this is a fairly steep roof with stone shingles all movement costs double and requires a DC 10 Balance or Climb check to keep from slipping._


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Taking only a stride or two Morley is brought up short by his companion and finds himself transported to the rooftop. "A much better way to travel, I thank you, and I suspect you've saved me from being footsore for a month. Let us see what Reivik has gotten into." With that he moves to the edge of the roof and peers down.

OOC: Morley is +7 on both balance and climb.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Morley is +7 on both balance and climb.



Morley carefully makes his way to the edge of the roof (_OOC: Balance check 7 + 7 = 14, success_) and peers down.  Below he sees two guardsmen with bastard swords drawn, but unable to get to a wild-looking man who is locked in combat with the dwarf.  They dare not cross the deadly fog.
_OOC: Morley still has an action left, I believe._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Latalya*

OOC: Latalya has Balance +6, in case it is needed to stay firmly on the roof upon materializing there.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley finds a likely spot and begins his climb down from the roof to aid his friend. 

OOC: I think I've still got an action Climb at +7, if not he'll climb down next round.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley finds a likely spot and begins his climb down from the roof to aid his friend.
> 
> OOC: I think I've still got an action Climb at +7, if not he'll climb down next round.



_OOC: Where does Morley want to end up?  He can climb down 15 ft., or he could just jump the 20 ft. and try and make a good Tumble or Jump check._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Latalya has Balance +6, in case it is needed to stay firmly on the roof upon materializing there.



_OOC: Nope, only if you want to move, but thanks for including it._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley makes for a spot behind the guards as he jumps from the roof.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 1, 2005)

"Grab him!" Reivik shouts to the guardsmen, shifting to a two-handed grip on his hammer.  "Help's on the way - don't let him cast again!"

_OOC: If he's still there on my next action, I'll again release the hammer with one hand and attempt to start a grapple. /OOC_


----------



## James Heard (Jul 5, 2005)

As Eshanna and the two Reddogs finally made their way out of the villa they quickly assessed the situation and heard their friend, the dwarf's warning. Eshanna nodded toward the mage at the Reddogs, who readied their arrows against him, while she herself began intoning a portion of the Witch Queen's chant of death at the doomed spellcaster's magicks.

"Ehd taleng Musehakk!" she concluded and let loose the ancient sueloisian whisper upon the cloud with an arch of palest gray energy that seemed to chase and consume.

OOC: Anders and Thom Younger spend their time readying against the guy casting anymore spells, per Reivik's orders. Eshanna is attempting to _Dispel Magic_ the poisonous cloud.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

george reaches the cloud and halts.  He has a slightly lost look on his face and is looking around for some way to get past the cloud.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Anders and Thom Younger spend their time readying against the guy casting anymore spells, per Reivik's orders. Eshanna is attempting to _Dispel Magic_ the poisonous cloud.



_OOC: The poisonous cloud obscures all vision, and extends over the entire entrance to the alley.  You can see the elf and the ranger on the roof of the house overlooking the battle, but not the battle itself.  Feel free to modify your post._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> george reaches the cloud and halts.  He has a slightly lost look on his face and is looking around for some way to get past the cloud.



_OOC: Remember Rick that because you are putting on your armor, you will not arrive for many more rounds.  Or did I get that wrong?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

"Grab him!" Reivik shouts to the guardsmen, shifting to a two-handed grip on his hammer. "Help's on the way - don't let him cast again!"  The dwarf lunges at the flailing madman again, trying to tackle him.  The sting of the poison cloud still in his eyes blurs his vision enough so that he misjudges the distances and only comes up with air.  Redoubling his effort he clears the tears from his eyes and tries again, this time succeeding at grabbing the man’s lanky, yet incredibly strong arms.  He drops his greathammer in order to get a better hold on him.  (_OOC: Grappling requires the use of two arms_).  The crazed man cries out in pain as Reivik twists his arms behind him.  (_OOC: Reivik 1st attack: 1 + 14 = miss, 2nd attack: 9 + 9 = 18 hit, grapple check 17 + 14 = 31 vs. 15 + 11 = 26, grapple initiated!, grapple damage 3 + 4 = 7 subdual_).

(_OOC: George is still putting on his armor_).

Seeing the nasty cloud, Latalya knows immediately, that this is not just some ruffian, they have to pass the deadly vapors quickly to help Reivik, who might be in danger just now. “Try to avoid the foul vapors, if you can!”

Seeing Morley turning towards the side, obviously planning to run around the building, the elf calls out: “Morley, wait!” Holding both her still-sheathed sword and her bow in one hand, she utters a few arcane syllables and touches the young ranger on the shoulder, acting so fast, that he barely made the first step, and then they vanish and find themselves suddenly on top of the building opposite of the center of the cloud.
“Much faster this way,” Latalya comments the sudden change.

“I shall not be held, not by you, not by anyone!” the wild man screams as he tries in vain to slip out of the dwarf’s grip.  (_OOC: Crazed man attempts to escape from grapple: 13 + 11 = 24 vs. Reivik 12 + 14 = 26, grapple maintained, 2nd attempt: 10 + 11 = 21 vs. Reivik 11 + 14 = 25, grapple maintained_).

As Eshanna and the two Reddogs finally make their way out of the villa they quickly assess the situation and hear their friend, the dwarf's warning. Eshanna begins intoning a portion of the Witch Queen's chant of death at the doomed spellcaster's magicks.
"Ehd taleng Musehakk!" she concludes and lets loose the ancient sueloisian whisper upon the cloud with an arch of palest gray energy that seems to chase and consume.  The cleric’s spell seems to break up the poison cloud as it dissipates into nothingness.  (_OOC: Dispel check: 17 + 8 = 25, success!_)

The group members clustered by the door can now clearly see what is going on in the alleyway.

Seeing her chance now that the obstruction has been cleared, Anastasia charges the spellcaster, intent on helping her companion bring down the magus.  She manages to grab him from behind, making it even harder for the wild man to move (_OOC: Anastasia charges: grapple check 14 + 14 = 28 vs. 15 + 11 =26, grapple joined! Damage 1d6 + 3 = 4 subdual_)

Taking only a stride or two Morley is brought up short by his companion and finds himself transported to the rooftop. "A much better way to travel, I thank you, and I suspect you've saved me from being footsore for a month. Let us see what Reivik has gotten into." With that he moves to the edge of the roof and peers down.  _(OOC: Balance check 7 + 7 = 14, success_)  Below he sees that the magical cloud has cleared and he jumps down attempting the join his friends.  Landing hard on the cobblestones he rolls with the impact as much as he can.  He ends up just behind the guards.  (_OOC: Jump check 18 + 9 = 27 vs. DC 15, success! Jump check negates 1d6 of damage, deliberate jump turns second 1d6 into subdual only damage; Damage 1d6 = 6 subdual_).

Eshanna nods toward the mage at the Reddogs, who ready their arrows against him.  (OOC: Reddogs ready attack action if spellcaster so much as twitches.)

Hearing the dwarf's call, the two remaining members of the city watch drop their swords and join the free-for-all on the spellcaster.  The first guard, a younger man with hardly a tuft of hair on his face is unable to find purchase on the mage’s body.  The second, older guard easily grabs one of his opponent’s legs (_OOC: grapple check #1 2 + 4 = 6 vs. 2 + 11 = 13, failure; grapple check #2 20 + 4 = 24 vs. 1 + 11 = 13, grapple joined! Damage 1d6 + 2 = 3 subdual_).
_
Initiative Order:
Reivik: 20
George: 18
Latalya: 17
Crazed-looking man: 16
Eshanna: 9
Anastasia: 9
Morley: 8
2 Reddogs: 6
2 City Watch: 2_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Seeing the crowd around the crazed spellcaster Morley chooses to try and aid Reivik rather than join the grapple himself. 

OOC: Aid another action.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Seeing the crowd around the crazed spellcaster Morley chooses to try and aid Reivik rather than join the grapple himself.
> 
> OOC: Aid another action.



_OOC: You must be able to attack the opponent in order to Aid others in combat with him.  I'll assume you want to move around to the free space between Anastasia and one of the guards (see map above)._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

OOC: Sorry, yes, I did intend for Morley to move first, it has been a long day.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

Reivik, at the centre of the dogpile, tries to secure the mage tighter.

"Shackles!" he snaps to the guardsman who remains standing.

_OOC: Attempt to pin, using the 'prevent speaking' option. 

And I don't like the odds of the Reddogs hitting the right target, just now  /OOC_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Remember Rick that because you are putting on your armor, you will not arrive for many more rounds.  Or did I get that wrong?_




OOC:  You are correct.  I was bored and jumping the gun.  I guess I will have some Mt. Dew.  Any left in the fridge?

PS When dressed I will be hasted with the boots..................[columbo voice] one more thing...So could I put on the boots, haste, than get dressed?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC:  You are correct.  I was bored and jumping the gun.  I guess I will have some Mt. Dew.  Any left in the fridge?



_OOC: Yes.  PLENTY, but only if you call me Graham and speak in a really whiney voice._


			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> PS When dressed I will be hasted with the boots..................[columbo voice] one more thing...So could I put on the boots, haste, than get dressed?



_OOC:  Sure, let's get you into the scene.  You can act in this round, starting at the "door to the north"._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya moves closer to the edge of the roof, carefully placing her steps in order to maintain balance. _“I will help you, Reivik,”_ the elven wizard calls down as she begins to cast another spell, grinding some powdered iron between her deft fingers. As she is finshed, she points down towards Reivik and suddenly the dwarf begins to grow.


OOC: Balance +6, Casting _Enlarge Person_ on Reivik.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley grins broadly at Latalya's magic. Something about giant dwarves always makes him smile.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

George comes running up, sees things are well in hand, turns off the haste and keeps running up (down?) the street to check out where the old man was heading to.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2005)

Reivik, at the centre of the dogpile, tries to secure the mage more tightly.  "Shackles!" he snaps to the guardsman who remains standing.  The madman, however, fights like a man possessed and against his unnatural strength the dwarf is unable to get a better grip on him.  (_OOC: Pin attempt 4 + 14 = 18 vs. 15 + 11 = 26, failure; 2nd pin attempt 10 + 14 = 24 vs. 15 + 11 = 26, failure_).

George comes running up, sees things are well in hand, turns off the haste and keeps running up the street to check out where the old man was heading to.  Gazing down the side streets all he can see are shuttered residences.

Latalya moves closer to the edge of the roof, carefully placing her steps in order to maintain balance. “I will help you, Reivik,” the elven wizard calls down as she begins to cast another spell, grinding some powdered iron between her deft fingers. As she is finshed, she points down towards Reivik and suddenly the dwarf begins to grow.  Despite his rapid growth, Reivik maintains his grip on his opponent, although his size makes it impossible for anyone else to join the grapple  (_OOC: Balance check 19 + 6 = 25, success!  For the next 11 minutes Reivik is now Large.  His gains the following stat adjustments: Str +2, Dex -2, -1 AC, -1 attack rolls, 10 ft. reach_).

The mage once again tries to free himself from his opponent’s clutches, although this time it is much more difficult due to the dwarf’s increased size.  “Aaaargh,” he bellows, “unhand me you witless servants of a fallen house!”  Despite his protestations and his unnatural strength he is unable to regain his freedom.  (_OOC:  Attempt to free himself 9 + 11 = 20 vs. (Reivik) 10 + 19 = 29, failure; 2nd attempt to free himself 10 + 11 = 22 vs. 10 + 19 = 29, failure)._

Eshanna moves closer to the scuffle in the street, intent on casting restorative magic on anyone who is in dire need.  (_OOC: Double move_).

Seeing Reivik fail at his attempt to get a better grip on the magus, Anastasia decides to pick up where he left off.  She grabs the struggling man from behind putting him in a half-nelson and covers his mouth with her hand, preventing him from speaking.  “Enough of your babbling, murderer,” she yells out, holding him tightly.  She looks up at the guards, her dark eyes flashing, “Quick, did you not hear the dwarf, where are the shackles?”  (_OOC: Pin attempt 12 + 14 = 26 vs. 9 + 11 = 20, success_).

Morley grins broadly at Latalya's magic. Something about giant dwarves always makes him smile.  Seeing the crowd around the crazed spellcaster Morley chooses to try and aid Reivik rather than join the grapple himself.  (_OOC: Aid another 11 + 13 = 23 vs. AC 10, success; Reivik gains a +2 to his next attack or grapple check next round_).

The two Reddogs keep their distance checking the street for any other targets.  The street seems to be otherwise deserted, the windows on the houses shuttered.

The grappling watchman takes advantage of the mage’s position, kicking him in the midsection.  His opponent grunts audibly despite the paladin’s muffled grip.  (_OOC: Harm grappled opponent 19 + 4 = 23 vs. 5 + 11 = 16, success! Damage 1d3 + 2 = 3 subdual_.)  The younger guard takes out a pair of manacles and binds the mage’s hands.  “There, that should do it you son of a bitch,” he curses.  (_OOC: Guard makes touch attack to put shackles on 15 + 4 = 19, success._)

_OOC: The mage is still struggling, which is why I've posted the initiative for the next round below._


_Initiative Order:
Reivik: 20
George: 18
Latalya: 17
Crazed-looking man: 16
Eshanna: 9
Anastasia: 9
Morley: 8
2 Reddogs: 6
2 City Watch: 2_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 11, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The younger guard takes out a pair of manacles and binds the mage’s hands.  “There, that should do it you son of a bitch,” he curses.




"That's it," Mega-Reivik rumbles approvingly.  "Now something to act as a gag... not all spells need a free hand to cast."

_OOC: Does the mage's 'unnatural strength' seem sufficient to pose a serious risk of breaking the manacles? /OOC_

"Eshanna," he adds, "scan him for any devices, if you please."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Does the mage's 'unnatural strength' seem sufficient to pose a serious risk of breaking the manacles? /OOC_



_OOC:  You can't be absolutely sure, but you are fairly certain that the manacles will hold him and keep him from completing any spells with somatic components.  The reason that his strength is "unnatural" is because he is a lot stronger than his general musle-tone and build would normally indicate._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Latalya*

Seeing the situation under control, Latalya jumps down to the others in order to help keep the man restrained. _“Let him go, Anastasia and Reivik, this will make his efforts against the shackles futile for a while.”_


OOC: Jumping down (Tumble +11); Ready Action to cast _empowered Ray of Enfeeblement_ as soon as she cannot hit anyone else with it (i.e. Anastasia and Reivik are no longer grappling).


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2005)

Eshanna nodded at the extra-large dwarf, with a sly appreciative look at his enormous size. Moving in quickly she wedged herself inbetween the crowd gathered around the man and patted him down roughly.

"I assure you sir mage, that my Master's house is neither fallen nor even interrupted this night from his sleep. If your aim was against _him_ then yea have earned yourself naught for naught." she grinned ferally.

Thom and Anders reciprocated the grin, always impressed with the way Eshanna's ruined face twisted into a mask pure malice at the drop of a hat - as long as that gaze wasn't directed at _them_. Murmuring in agreement with each other they moved slowly down the street, peering thoughtfully down less obtrusive alleyways for allies or hangers on of the pummelled spellcaster.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley pats his dog to let him know the crisis is over. Looking to the others he says, "So what is going on here? I hope this isn't a typical night in our new neighborhood."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> ...... Murmuring in agreement with each other they moved slowly down the street, peering thoughtfully down less obtrusive alleyways for allies or hangers on of the pummelled spellcaster.




George is doing the same, but due to his experience (spot/listen +17), he is moving rather quickly at a (non magical) fast jog.

If he finds nothing of note, he heads to the others to try to find out what happened.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

_OOC: Mega-Reivik, since we're still in combat rounds, is there anything else you'd like to do in this round?  Do you maintain the grapple?_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Mega-Reivik, since we're still in combat rounds, is there anything else you'd like to do in this round?  Do you maintain the grapple?_




_OOC: Until he's gagged.  Then I'll let Latalya cast her spell. /OOC_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

The struggle continues in the side-alley of this nighttime capitol of Sterich.  Near the feet  of the combatants lie the bodies of three watchmen, as if casually dropped like dolls.  Their bodies are swollen and covered with lesions and boils oozing a greenish-black pus.

"That's it," Mega-Reivik rumbles approvingly. "Now something to act as a gag... not all spells need a free hand to cast.  Eshanna," he adds, "scan him for any devices, if you please."  The dwarf grasps his captive tightly, having seen the unholy destruction he is able to release with just a few arcane words and gestures.  (_OOC: Maintaining grapple_)

The young, whip-thin elf finally emerges from the house tightening the last few clasps and ties of his finely-crafted leather armor.  Jogging across the main road he looks left and right, quickly scanning the distance for any other threats.  Satisfied that there is no other danger at the moment he approaches his companions, who are still struggling with the mad mage.  (_OOC: Spot/Listen check, double move_)

Seeing the situation under control, Latalya jumps down to the others in order to help keep the man restrained. “Let him go, Anastasia and Reivik, this will make his efforts against the shackles futile for a while.”  (_OOC: Jumping down 14 + 11 = 25 vs. DC 15, success! Damage 1d6 = 4 points of nonlethal damage; Ready Action to cast empowered Ray of Enfeeblement as soon as she cannot hit anyone else with it (i.e. Anastasia and Reivik are no longer grappling_)

His wild eyes bugging out the man begins foaming at the mouth, “This is only the beginning my new friends,” he comments, grinning wickedly.  His entire body suddenly goes completely stiff and then just as quickly as limp as a dish rag.  The man’s eyes roll into the back of his head as he seems to lose consciousness.

Eshanna nods at the extra-large dwarf, with a sly appreciative look at his enormous size. Moving in quickly she wedges herself in between the crowd gathered around the man and pats him down roughly.  She quickly realizes that he is wearing nothing but a filthy nightshirt and has no other possessions.  (_OOC: Makes search check_)
"I assure you sir mage, that my Master's house is neither fallen nor even interrupted this night from his sleep. If your aim was against him then yea have earned yourself naught for naught." she grins feraly.
Thom and Anders reciprocate the grin, always impressed with the way Eshanna's ruined face twists into a mask pure malice at the drop of a hat - as long as that gaze isn't directed at _them_. Murmuring in agreement with each other they slowly move down the street, peering thoughtfully down less obtrusive alleyways for allies or hangers on of the pummeled spellcaster.

Anastasia looks up at Reivik after she strikes the seemingly unconscious man’s with the flat of her hand a few times, “He’s not reacting.  I’m not sure if he’s truly out or not, but if he isn’t, he sure is a masterful fibber.”  (_OOC: Anastasia makes a Sense Motive check and seems to think that the man is truly unconscious._)

Morley pats his dog to let him know the crisis is over. Looking to the others he says, "So what is going on here? I hope this isn't a typical night in our new neighborhood."  

The younger of the two surviving city guards looks at their fallen comrades and gives the wild mage’s body a swift kick in the groin, “That’s better than you deserve,” he screams.

The impact of the blow seems to waken the still firmly-held man, his face contorted in pain.  His eyes flutter half-open and he moans, “Wha’ … wha’ is going on?  Who … owwwww … who kicked me in me jewels?”

(_OOC: No longer in combat time_)


----------



## James Heard (Jul 12, 2005)

Eshanna smiles coldly, and points at the young guard. 

"He did."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The impact of the blow seems to waken the still firmly-held man, his face contorted in pain.  His eyes flutter half-open and he moans, “Wha’ … wha’ is going on?  Who … owwwww … who kicked me in me jewels?”




Mega-Reivik frowns, and raises a bushy eyebrow as he looks down at Latalya.  "Possessed?" he suggests.  "Can you check for any lingering aura?"

"Anastasia, any evil?" he adds.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Eshanna smiles coldly, and points at the young guard.
> 
> "He did."



_OOC: I just have to say, Mr. Heard, a true LOL moment (and I'm still chuckling writing about it now.)_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley winces involuntarily as the guard kicks the wizard. At talk of possesion he begins to scan the faces of those around him. He thinks to himself, _I wonder if some spirit lept from the wizard into someone else present? _


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

*Latalya*

As the possessing force seems to have left its victim, Latalya relaxes. _“Everything is alright... for now. Can you remember anything? What happened?”_ Latalya asks the man, scolding the guard who kicked him with a sideway glance through narrowed eyes. The elf then turns to look up to Reivik. _“That seems likely. I'm not a scholar, but I can try.”_ Then she casts a quick cantrip and focuses her gaze once again on the man at their feet.


OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_. Knowledge (arcana) +11, Spellcraft +20.
Oh, and she has _Magic Jar_ in her spellbook, if it was something similar maybe.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_. Knowledge (arcana) +11, Spellcraft +20.
> Oh, and she has _Magic Jar_ in her spellbook, if it was something similar maybe.



Thanee:[sblock]_OOC: There seem to be numerous magical auras in the area, not counting the magical items carried by your companions:

Aura #1 (Madman)
Identify school of aura check: 3 + 20 = 23, success; Faint Illusion (Glamer)
Identify spell check: 10 + 20 = 30, success; Disguise Self

Aura #2 (Madman)
Identify school of aura check: 14 + 20 = 34, success; Faint Conjuration (Creation)
Identify spell check: 16 + 20 = 34, success; Mage Armor

Aura #3 (Madman)
Identify school of aura check: 9 + 20 = 29, success; Dim Necromancy
Identify spell check: 6 + 20 = 26, success; Magic Jar

Aura #4 (area surrounding you)
Identify school of aura check: 19 + 20 = 39, success; Dim Conjuration (Creation)
Identify spell check: 5 + 20 = 25, success; Cloudkill

The last one, obviously, was a no-brainer, but I included it for the sake of completeness._[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“The suspicion was quite right, as it seems. He was subject to a spell, which allows the assailant to enter his mind and push it aside, while controlling the body. He might still be in the vincinity, if he has not fled by now, as the spell has only a limited range, so be careful, everyone! It's doubtful, that he will stay around, but it's still possible. Oh, and before you ask, no, I don't think I can trace where he went to.”_

To be safe from such intrusions for a while, Latalya protects herself with another spell, while dropping some silver dust around her in a circle, which promptly disappears much to the regret of the guards' greedy eyes.


OOC: Casting _Protection from Evil_.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

"Well, having been up and down the alleys and roads, I doubt he was outside.  Could he be in a building?  What exactly is a limited range?  This is a city, 50 feet can make a major difference."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“About two hundred feet. And I wasn't exactly clear before, it's not the person who has to be around, just his mind and the focus for the spell, which usually is a small gem or crystal. It's, however, very risky not to have the physical body nearby, which is in a kind of hibernation, while the mind is possessing another's body, and therefore is likely left in a safe spot within a similar distance.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

The still-grappled man seems to become a bit more coherent, "What's going on?  Who are you people?"

He then sees Reivik and his eyes grow as big as saucers, "Great Hieroneous!  It's the giants!  They're back!  Don't eat me, I'm old and scrawny!"  He starts sweating bullets as he struggles in vain against the people restraining him.  He seems much weaker now.

It is then that he finally realizes that one of the people holding him is a watchman.  "Hey Gullam, it's me!  Alanar!  You remember, we were both stationed at the Trade Gate a year ago.  What are you doing with this giant?"

The guard he is speaking to examins the speaker closely and then looks up at all of you, shaking his head, "I don't know what this man is talking about.  He's not Alanar.  Alanar is at least fifteen years younger."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The guard he is speaking to examins the speaker closely and then looks up at all of you, shaking his head, "I don't know what this man is talking about.  He's not Alanar.  Alanar is at least fifteen minutes younger."




OOC: !? /OOC

Edit: Oh.  That makes more sense.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “About two hundred feet. And I wasn't exactly clear before, it's not the person who has to be around, just his mind and the focus for the spell, which usually is a small gem or crystal. It's, however, very risky not to have the physical body nearby, which is in a kind of hibernation, while the mind is possessing another's body, and therefore is likely left in a safe spot within a similar distance.”




"Gullam, time is of the essence, so answer concisely," Mega-Reivik says seriously to the guardsman.  "Why were you trying to arrest him, and where was he first seen behaving oddly?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 13, 2005)

The older of the two guards, the one who had spoken with the shackled man turns to Reivik, finally releasing his grip.  He looks nervously at the man, pulling out a piece of cloth from his belt and tying it around the captive's mouth before answering.  The held man slumps against the wall, still weak from his recent ordeals, his eyes half-closed.

"Sorry, had to be sure he wasn't going to kill any more of us," he remarks looking at his fallen comrades scattered about the alley.  "We should also call in some more men from the guardhouse to help us with these poor bastards.  What a way to go," he sighs.

He momentarily loosed his train of thought then looks back at Reivik, "Sorry, don't know where I was there."

Clearing his throat he continues, "Well, we were patrolling this district, just having looped around the Abandoned Quarter when we came across this piece of work.  He was wandering about, trying to be stealthy, but there are so few folks out at night these days that he stood out like a minotaur in a pottery warehouse.  When we approached him he began babbling something incoherently, and then commanded us to go back to our post and leave him be.  That's when he started getting violent.  Good thing you showed up when you did."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 13, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Clearing his throat he continues, "Well, we were patrolling this district, just having looped around the Abandoned Quarter when we came across this piece of work.  He was wandering about, trying to be stealthy, but there are so few folks out at night these days that he stood out like a minotaur in a pottery warehouse.  When we approached him he began babbling something incoherently, and then commanded us to go back to our post and leave him be.  That's when he started getting violent.  Good thing you showed up when you did."




"Good thing indeed," Reivik agrees.  "So he was right here when you saw him?"

If so, have a quick glance around.  Does anything within line of effect and two hundred feet stand out?  An open window, a house with gargoyles, anywhere an expensive gem might be left without being too obvious yet retaining a clear line to the street?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“There is still a spell, which alters his appearance, which might be the reason, why he looks unlike you know him.”_


OOC: Disbelieve?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 13, 2005)

Reivik:[sblock]OOC: You look about (Spot check) but can't seem to find anything obvious which might fit this description.  Having said that, you're darkvision is only out to 60 ft. and it is still the middle of the night[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Disbelieve?



Even though Latalya knows that the face of the tied man is a fake, she can't seem to see through the illusion.  He still appears to be a man in his late forties with aquiline feature, dark-black hair, a scraggly beard and wild, blood-shot blue eyes. (_OOC: Will save 3 + 10 = 13, failure; if anyone else wants to closely examine him, I will also make Will checks for them_)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Hearing Latalya words George also tries to disbelieve the illusion.  (will +7)(Spot +17/being an elf +2?)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Good thing indeed," Reivik agrees.  "So he was right here when you saw him?"
> 
> If so, have a quick glance around.  Does anything within line of effect and two hundred feet stand out?  An open window, a house with gargoyles, anywhere an expensive gem might be left without being too obvious yet retaining a clear line to the street?






OOC: Not being good with the ways of magic, George is looking for a person.  If he knows to look for something else he will.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 13, 2005)

Her face still frowning in it its ruined way, Eshanna strokes the heavy symbol of Wee Jas at her breast and mutters words of _Protection_ that make Latalya pale and unconsciously edge away from her, a fact noted by the priestess with a disapproving arch of her brow.

"I'm going to heal him now. With him lolling about like that we can't very well interrogate him, can we? But first...just in case" she tugged at the enormous two-handed sword tossed careless over her shoulder and pulled the gleaming steel from its prison, the gaping pommel of a decapitated giant head struggling against death thanks to the magics therein. "He's not a giant, but mages bleed just as well." she offhandedly.

Her prayers to the Witch Queen were dark, befitting her countenance. In the end though, the Chant of Rebellion was finished and she released the healing energies into the beaten spellcaster.

At the perimeter, Anders and young Thom began to work their way back toward the group, peeking into windows and looking for sewer entrances as means of some foul escape.

OOC: Casting _Protection from Chaos_ on herself and _Cure Serious Wounds_ (3d8+8) on the spellcaster.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley, perhaps being paranoid watches the others for any sign that something unusual is happening. He also scans the surrounding buildings for a possible source of the magic.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Let's take a look around, maybe we are lucky.”_

Turning to the guards, Latalya explains: _“If you encounter something like this again, I can only recommend, that you subdue the person, because he or she will be as much a victim of whoever is doing this, as everyone else, who gets hurt through the acts the mind controller performs while in charge of the body.”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

George is standing around looking for someone in the gloom.  Upon hearing Latalya's rebuff to the guards, one might be able to see George's eyebrow raise.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Hearing Latalya words George also tries to disbelieve the illusion.  (will +7)



_OOC: Will save 9 + 7 = 16, failure._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 14, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Protection from Chaos_ on herself and _Cure Serious Wounds_ (3d8+8) on the spellcaster.



_(OOC: Casting cure spell 3d8+8 = 21 hit points)_
At the touch of the cleric, the wounded man shudders involuntarily, but immediately perks up.  Numerous bruises which had begun forming on his body fade away before you're eyes.  Still very confused, but obviously feeling a lot better he says, "Thank you ... madam.  That was most kind."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 14, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley, perhaps being paranoid watches the others for any sign that something unusual is happening. He also scans the surrounding buildings for a possible source of the magic.



(_OOC: Spot check made_)
You scan the nearby buildings and alleyways but don't seem to find anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Morley*

"I don't see anything out of the ordinary, before we begin a search, I'd like to gather my boots and armor. Give me five minutes."  With that Morley and Beau head back upstairs for proper equipment.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“We will be in the vincinity,”_ Latalya replies, then starts to scrutinize the surrounding area.


OOC: Spot +10, Search +14.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We will be in the vincinity,”_ Latalya replies, then starts to scrutinize the surrounding area.
> 
> 
> OOC: Spot +10, Search +14.



Latalya searches the area, taking her time to look about quite a bit, but doesn't fit anything which would match the description of the needed component for completing the spell.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Latalya*

After a while, Latalya rejoins the others and mentions accompanied by a shrug: _“Well, it's a big area and it wasn't likely to find something. No trace of whoever did this. We should go back to our room, we'll need to be rested.”_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

While getting ready in his room, Morley will scan the area from his higher vantage point. If he doesn't see anything from his room, he'll try some other upstairs windows or even the roof, being careful not to intrude on the privacy of his companions turned housemates.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2005)

Morley, from his elevated position checks around, but doesn't come up with anything either.  He is the first one to notice another patrol of guards approach, and begin to cart away the bodies of the dead guards.

(_OOC: Spot checks made.

Does anyone want to ask the guards or their prisoner any more questions?  Otherwise they will leave.  The remaining guards are planning on bringing in the "mage" for questioning, so he is about to not be available to you anymore._)


----------



## James Heard (Jul 16, 2005)

Eshanna asked the prisoner, "Villain, have thee  a name to gift us with in case you have a similar future difficulty in committing homicide. To have to wake up at night and worry myself wondering where yea might be," she paused, thoughtfully appraising the guardsmen. "Myself, I'd kiss the devil king's arse to prevent that, and be none the fool." 

"Unless, of course, you lairds of duty might assure us that a short length of rope be the measure of the searching?"

Her Reddog companions, without much else to do besides, started cleaning up the inevitable mess of combat.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 17, 2005)

The disheveld captive looks up at Eshanna, seeming to consider what to say.  "Well, priestess, you have done right by me, even though I do not understand what all of this is about.  It seems that I have found myself in a kind of trap not of my making.  All I can tell you is that my name is Alanna, and that I am a member of the Guard.  The last thing I remember is being at my post alone, frittering away the time with a card game.  I think it was "Four Goblins in a bed", one of those you can play by yourself.  I felt a weariness come over me and the next thing I knew I found myself in the clutches of these men here."  At this he gestures to the guards around him.

"That is all I know," he concludes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

"A member of the guards.....hmmm....."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 20, 2005)

*Morning becomes ... ?*

Eventually everybody gets back to bed, although some have an easier time falling asleep than others.  Questions play through the minds of some of you, questions needing answers.

Sadly the rest of the night does not path without incidence.  Each of you (except for Latalya and George who doesn’t dream) is visited by some of the most vivid and disturbing dreams you can remember having in a long time.  They are filled with vague visions of terror and corruption, of inescapable dread and hopelessness.  All the dreams have one thing in common.  In each of them you feel as if a large weight has been placed on your chest and is pressing the breath out of you.  When you wake, it is with a shout or a sob and you find that you have been perspiring heavily, your bed sheets damp with sweat.

There is a change in some of you the next morning.  You are more easily agitated, less patient with others and generally more lethargic and unmotivated.

_OOC:  Everyone, except for the elves, makes a Will save during the night, the results of which are below whose results are below.  Those who fail the save suffer 1 point of Wisdom drain, and are affected in the way described above).

Wills Saves:
Anastasia: 14 + 12 = 26, success
Reivik: 8 + 5 = 13, success
Mavic: 11 + 7 = 18, success
Morley: 1 + 5 = 6, failure

Eshanna: 2 + 10 = 12, success
Thom Younger: 4 + 2 = 6, failure
Thom Elder: 11 + 2 = 13, success
Merres: 8 + 2 = 10, failure
Gemlem: 8 + 2 = 10, failure
Mishell: 14 + 1 = 15, success
Roen Mek: 16 + 2 = 18, success
Miggens: 6 + 2 = 8, failure
Anders: 12 + 2 = 14, success_

Early in the morning a short missive is delivered by messenger.  It simply states,
“I have heard of your nighttime encounter.  We may be able to help each other unpuzzle it.

Respectfully yours,

Algorthas”

George, Mavic, Morley:[sblock]OOC: A successful Knowledge (local) check reveals that Algorthas is a well-known seer or sage who is quite well-respected in Istivin.  He deals and delights in extremely esoteric knowledge, with a special focus on anything arcane.  His shop is in the Abandoned Quarter of Istivin.

The Abandoned Quarter is a section of town located next to the Effluvium, a huge drainage pool of porous stone that serves as a natural sump for the city.  All of Istivin’s storm drains and sewer channels eventually empty into the collection basin, where the effluent slowly drains and evaporates.  The stench is so bad that no human, dwarf or elf is willing to dwell anywhere near it.  For generations, the people of the city have turned a blind eye to a parasitic community of mongrelfolk who quietly dwell in the run-down tenements and brick-houses of the Abandoned Quarter.  These creatures rarely leave this part of town.

Algorthas’ shop is located on the edge of this neighborhood, only a few hundred yards from where you are currently staying[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Having found out about Algorthas

I gather the others and say, "Algorthas is a well-known seer or sage who is quite well-respected in Istivin. He deals and delights in extremely esoteric knowledge, with a special focus on anything arcane. "


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Algorthas... havn't heard the name before myself, but we should definitely accept his invitation. Either way, we can only find out more.”_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

"Algorthas, ha, he lives by that smelly pit. How smart can he be? I really doubt he can add anything meaningful to our investigation. I mean really, is he one of the mongrel folk? I can't believe you got us out of bed for this after the night we've had." Morley clatters about looking for something to eat and generally in an unpleasant mood this morning. When a group finally assembles to go see Algorthas he goes along because "there is nothing else to do in this godsforsaken city."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

George looks at Morley as he goes on in his rant,  "who the heck passed water in your cornflakes?  The smell is no worse....neh is not as bad as that time when we had a night mission near that rice and dairy farm up north.  Remember when we had arrived, the frozen cow patties where all thawed by the days sun and the rice watering ponds where thick with sludge?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

"Nobody soiled my corn flakes, we don't have any corn flakes. We don't have any food in the house yet. Of course that  doesn't matter as you are spoiling my appetite with your talk of ponds full of recostituted cow flop. That's a memory I'd have just a soon have left in the past."  With that he stalks upstairs in search of some rations an uncharacteristic scowl on his face.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> When you wake, it is with a shout or a sob and you find that you have been perspiring heavily, your bed sheets damp with sweat.




Reivik comes down from his room, dark circles under his eyes.

"This is all wrong," he mutters.  "It's not right here."



> Early in the morning a short missive is delivered by messenger.  It simply states,
> “I have heard of your nighttime encounter.  We may be able to help each other unpuzzle it.
> 
> Respectfully yours,
> ...




"I'm in," Reivik declares, once Algorthas is explained to him.  "We need all the help we can get!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

"What is not right Revik?....I am glad to see you are eager to visit this guy."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 23, 2005)

After breaking your fast on some cured meats and dried fruit left over from your trip, you don your gear and head out to track down this Algorthas.  Unsure of exactly where his home or shop is you stop a youngish tinker, dragging his livelihood in a cart behind him and ask him for directions.

"Who?" he questions, his face a bemusement.  "Oh that old hermit! Yes, he lives in an old, empty temple in the Abandoned Quarter.  You can't miss it.  Two story building, squat, pretty run down, on the corner of the block."  The man shakes his head before picking up the cart and continuing along his way.

The Abandoned Quarter greets you long before you step foot in it.  The smell of rotting organic matter from the Effluvium is overpowering, and you guess that the wind is blowing in your direction at the moment.  You quicken your pace, leaving the last occupied house behind you as you travel towards your destination.

As the tinker promised, the abandoned temple is easy to find.  It sits on its own grounds and is made entirely of red brick.  All its windows are bricked up so the only way in seems to be through the large wooden double doors which stand partially open.  Once inside the structure the smell thankfully abates somewhat, but the main sanctuary seems to be empty.  Numerous pews, chairs, and shelves have been neatly stacked in a corner and the central, wooden alter has been covered by a very large, white cloth.  The only light comes through a stained-glass ceiling, depicting a fresh-faced Oerdian woman with long black hair and dark blue eyes carrying a large, illustrated tome in her hands.  It seems to be one of the few things which is in pretty decent shape here.

The room is silent and a small door to your right seems to be the only exit.

_OOC:  Anyone with even a single rank of Knowledge (religion) recognizes the woman depicted above to be Lirr, a lesser Oerdian goddess of prose, poetry, literature and art.

Even though your sleep was interrupted you got back to bed and were able to rest enough to recover your spells (after some meditation/study)._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley follows the others, but lacks his usual joviality. He suffles along occationally mumbling complains under his breath.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 23, 2005)

"Goddess! This smells worse than a giant's wallow..." Mavic exclaimed, pulling his long scarf about his face in an effort to reduce the damage of the horrendous odor. As the group entered the temple, the dark mage relaxed some as the stench abated.

The Reddogs, following behind the group at a respectful distance, were unfazed. more used to the vagueries of peasant and unpleasant odors than the noble mage they formed a raucous, wedge of crude humor whispering and giggling amongst themselves at the rear. Mishell and Eshanna, somewhat prudently, tried to keep their strides more in line with Mavic's as the young men's talk turned to discussions of bodily fluids and impolite activities common to all creatures.

Impatiently tapping his foot, Mavic turned to his companions upon seeing the apparent truth to the statement "abandoned temple".

"So, sirrahs and gentlewomen, shall we wait or look for the bell?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya watches Morley's bad mood, wondering if it will get any worse, if they stay here for long. There seems to be some vile influence lingering in this city and affecting all those within it. Lost in thoughts, she ponders, whether a 'simple' dimensional trick during the night could prevent that influence from affecting them further, while they walk towards the Abandoned Quarter. When they arrive the temple, the elf snaps out of her thoughts as Mavic speaks.

_“Since we are invited, we should not let our host wait,”_ Latalya says, while pushing open the old temple's front door, heading inside afterwards.

Once inside, the elf says in a louder voice: _“Is this the place where Algorthas lives? We came here following his invitation. To meet him.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Latalya's word seem to hang in the air for a moment, making you wonder if you are in the correct building after all.

Your thoughts are interrupted by the sound of feet climbing stairs coming through the closed door to your right.  It soon opens and reveals an elderly man of mixed Flan-Oerdian ancestry.  He is balding and has long, grey hair which hangs limply at his side.  He is dressed in plain orange and brown robes which fall just above his ankles.  He has a long, horse-like face with a pronounced nose on which sit a pair of pince-nez glasses.

He clears his throat, "You must be the ones they told me about.  Right this way, please."  Without waiting for an answer he turns around and makes his way back down the steps.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley follows, his curiosity overcomming his mood for the time being.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Latalya, Mavic:[sblock]You notice that small glyphs and sigils are inscribed on the door jam and lintel.  They are Suloise in origin and seem to indicate that a powerful abjuration warding of some kind is or was in effect here (_OOC: impossible to tell without casting detect magic_).[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya stops instinctively for a moment, scrutinizing the door, but then shrugs and moves through it, following the man, who supposedly is Algorthas, downstairs.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Latalya stops instinctively for a moment, scrutinizing the door, but then shrugs and moves through it, following the man, who supposedly is Algorthas, downstairs.



Latalya:[sblock]As you pass over the lintel you feel your thoughts becoming a bit more sluggish, and the strength and vitality leeching out your body.  Having experienced this many times before, you realize that all of your worn magic items have stopped functioning.  (_OOC:  Not that you probably can't very easily deduce this for yourself, but a quick Spellcraft check tells you that you're under the effect of an Antimagic Field spell._)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

*Latalya*

Again, Latalya stops right after stepping through the door, calling downstairs.

_“That's a lot of trust you expect from us...”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Latalya stops instinctively for a moment, scrutinizing the door, but then shrugs and moves through it, following the man, who supposedly is Algorthas, downstairs.




"'They'?" Reivik repeats softly to Latalya, then proceeds behind.



> Again, Latalya stops right after stepping through the door, calling downstairs.
> 
> _“That's a lot of trust you expect from us...”_




"Problem?" the dwarf murmurs, halting quickly to avoid crashing into the elf.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Latalya's voice echoes down the steep circular stairway accompanied by an acrid smell wafting up from below.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Problem?" the dwarf murmurs, halting quickly to avoid crashing into the elf.



As Reivik (_OOC: and anyone else who steps through the doorway_) quickly notices, all worn magic items seem to stop functiong as one heads down the stairs.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Hmm... maybe not a problem, but I certainly don't like walking into a zone of *antimagic* like this without knowing what could await us... Oh, and yes, I would also prefer to know a little more about *them*.”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As Reivik (_OOC: and anyone else who steps through the doorway_) quickly notices, all worn magic items seem to stop functiong as one heads down the stairs.




OOC: Prior to entering the antimagic, have we still been feeling the sensation of 'weight' on our spirits?  Or was that only during the dream?

If it was still nagging at us, do we still feel it inside the antimagic? /OOC


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Prior to entering the antimagic, have we still been feeling the sensation of 'weight' on our spirits?  Or was that only during the dream?



_OOC:  No, it was only in the dream.  In fact, you weren't sure whether you dreamt that or you actually felt it after waking.  You haven't felt it since then._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Hmm... maybe not a problem, but I certainly don't like walking into a zone of *antimagic* like this without knowing what could await us... Oh, and yes, I would also prefer to know a little more about *them*.”_




George stops short upon hearing the words antimagic field.  He absently fingers his sustence ring, will I get real hungry when I leave this place he wonders?  However, he proceeds on into the door way.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George stops short upon hearing the words antimagic field.  He absently fingers his sustence ring, will I get real hungry when I leave this place he wonders?  However, he proceeds on into the door way.



_OOC: No, you don't have to worry about all of a sudden turning into a dessicated, starved mummy  .  You'll just start getting hungry again once you are in the field._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley feels the sudden change as they enter the anti-magic and immediately becomes wary. 

OOC: What happens to the items in his Quiver of Elonna?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

Slightly reluctant, Latalya heads downstairs.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 25, 2005)

Beyond his previous comments, Mavic walks in without apparent concern - noting in passing to the others, "Stop squirming about like a bunch of eels. I promise to you that your ears won't fall off because of this, not that I wouldn't join the world in amusement if  they did."

Eshanna and the Reddogs have a dark chuckle and collectively shrug, pushing past those that stall in the doorway to follow their master.

"Besides, if that stench is in some part magical I blame him not."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Beyond his previous comments, Mavic walks in without apparent concern - noting in passing to the others, "Stop squirming about like a bunch of eels. I promise to you that your ears won't fall off because of this, not that I wouldn't join the world in amusement if  they did."




Reivik looks unconcerned.

"A hammer and armour work the same way, magic or no magic."

He carries on down.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

*Algorthas*

One by one you make your way down the constricted, spiral staircase.  It is so narrow that the smallest of you can easily touch the opposing walls.  First you pass the granite foundation of the temple, slippery with the moisture one finds everywhere underground.  Beneath that is another layer of black-green malachite sparkling slightly in the light of the lanterns which dot the walls.  Finally you reach the bottommost layer, which seems to simply be layered, flat river rocks, packed on top of each other.  With each step you have felt as if you are stepping further and further into the past, counting down the centuries into the farthest reaches of antiquity.

Finally the stairway opens up into a larger, rectangular room lit by several large, tallow-burning lanterns.  Except for a small cleared corridor down the middle of it, the room is packed with every kind of occult oddity imaginable.  If a traveling sideshow collided with a trade caravan and a furniture seller’s cart, the resulting chaos would likely resemble a corner of this room.  Shelves and cupboards, cabinets and cases are all crammed with bottles of dubious liquids, vials of powders, mummified digits, pickled remains of various creatures, canopic jars, and even less identifiable items.

An entire section seems to be taken up by various armors and weapons, each looking exceedingly valuable and ancient.  In the far corner sits what can only be an entire Suel sarcophagus covered in strange symbols and probably weighing several tons.

On the far side of the room, behind a desk covered with stacks of books and papers sits the old man who greeted you upstairs.  He is currently writing furiously by the light of a multi-colored lantern in the shape of a six-pointed star.

Upon your entrance he finishes his sentence and places his writing quill back in its ink well.  “Ah, there you are, ladies and gentlemen.  I was wondering what was keeping you.  I’m glad you could make it.”

Before any of you has a chance to give him a reply he continues, speaking at a brisk pace.  “As I am sure you have all already noticed, for by your looks and reputations you are a bright lot of youngsters, a pall hangs over Istivin, and I know you have seen the least of its malign influence.  The citizens of Istivin, well most of them anyway, have grown used to these strange phenomena over the years.  I have been investigating the issue for some time, and have learned some most disturbing things.”

He pauses briefly for effect, “I believe that an Abyssal presence grows within the city.  I don’t know exactly what it is, but it is slowly spreading and could eventually threaten all of Sterich and beyond.”

“Since her husband vanished, the marchioness has had her hands full just trying to keep the peace, and I don’t believe she has the resources to do anything but fight the symptoms of this Abyssal infection.  Worse, I feat that this taint may have already taken root in her heart, so I have not revealed this information to her … or her advisors in the Keep.  But you are new to the city, visitors, and thus by my reckoning more trustworthy.”

“I had some conversations with some guardsmen this morning, so I know of your encounter with the madman last night; indeed, this is the main reason that led me to contact you at your residence.  And while I am on the subject, you could have done a little better than that particular city manor.  There are buildings of much finer construction … but I digress, my apologies.”

He clears he throat.  “Where was I?  Oh yes, the madman.  Well, I have come to believe that this madman is somehow the key to this … situation.  His name was Alanar Kane, and her worked in the deepest dungeons below Krelont Keep.  Dungeons to which no outsiders are allowed access.”

The old man trails into silence.  Suddenly, his eyes grow wide with twinkling excitement.  “If there is one thing more plentiful than mysteries here in Istivin … well, mysteries and pointless, ugly fountains perhaps, it is books.  Most of the city’s noble families keep extensive collections of ancient tomes as a sort of status symbol.  The city is a living library.  And lately these families have been more concerned with paying their guards and other henchmen than in projecting a certain status, and I have thankfully been there to take over these books, at quite a fair price, I might add.”

“In one such tome, I came across a record of the construction of Krelont Keep penned by architects buried ten centuries ago.”  Algorthas strokes his thin beard thoughtfully.  “I know of a secret way into the keep through an old escape tunnel, an entrance that leads through a sewer pipe and directly into the Deeper Dungeons.

“If you can get in and investigate the dungeons below the keep, I believe you’ll learn something of the threat that hovers over Istivin.  With any luck, you’ll find a way to counter it.  But you must hurry; there isn’t much time.  The presence has been growing stronger with each passing day, far more quickly than in prior months.  I feat that we are rapidly approaching a cataclysmic event.”


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley sighs, "A sewer pipe, as if the walk here wasn't bad en..." he trails off bringing himself under control. "Yes, I think we need to act quickly."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> “In one such tome, I came across a record of the construction of Krelont Keep penned by architects buried ten centuries ago.”  Algorthas strokes his thin beard thoughtfully.  “I know of a secret way into the keep through an old escape tunnel, an entrance that leads through a sewer pipe and directly into the Deeper Dungeons.
> 
> “If you can get in and investigate the dungeons below the keep, I believe you’ll learn something of the threat that hovers over Istivin.  With any luck, you’ll find a way to counter it.  But you must hurry; there isn’t much time.  The presence has been growing stronger with each passing day, far more quickly than in prior months.  I feat that we are rapidly approaching a cataclysmic event.”




"Do any of these dungeons or tunnels pass beneath the Qualtaine Square?" Reivik asks.  "There's something not right, there, outside the temple..."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 26, 2005)

"Maybe if we blasted a hole into the heart of the city there we'd reach our destination without wading through offal?" Mavic mused.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 26, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> "Maybe if we blasted a hole into the heart of the city there we'd reach our destination without wading through offal?" Mavic mused.




_OOC: Heh.

*BOOM!*

"City secured, sir."_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

The old man's ears perk up, "In Qualtaine Square?  No, I don't think that the tunnels run all the way to there, but I could check again.  But now that you mention it, I too have felt a strange ... uncomfortableness in a certain place in the square.  At first I thought it to be the results of little more than a bad supper at the Piebald Mare.  It's amazing really, they used to have a tremendous cook there.  His mother had been Baklunish and his father from a remote Flan tribe, and you wouldn't believe what he could do with a turnip.  But that was years ago, yes, years."

At Mavic's comment he seems to drift back to the earlier conversation, "What? Blast your way there?  I don't think so, that wouldn't be a particarly good idea.  The Marchioness' advisor, Verbane, is a wizard of some repute.  He would most likely not take too kindly to magical assault.  In any case, the sewer pipe of which I speak drains into the Effluvium.  You should be able to reach it without much trouble.  It is marked with the architect's symbol.  Here, I'll draw you a map."  At this he grabs a piece of paper, and his quill and begins scribbling again.

He finishes it, and gives it a speculative stare and pushes it over the table towards you, "Here you go.  I've done better, but then again I haven't practiced my painting much lately."


----------



## James Heard (Jul 26, 2005)

Mavic's brow arched at the recluse's comment on Verbane.

"Even if he was three times a half rate hack he'd still have to either fight his way through the lines of petitioner's awaiting the Marchioness's pleasure or leave the Marchioness away to flit about the city and see to - ahem, impromtu reconstruction efforts as it were. He'd be remiss upon his duties to our liege to tend to this personally, or else the man is a fool that has somehow failed to see what is fully apparent to any with eyes. Either way and in any case, the citizens of Sterich win - for if we raise the ire of the Marches' defenders from their stagnation in the keep then  still they must raise their concerns upon what we intended," Mavic concluded with air of a man making a point. "For further thought, it would be some vague effort only for me to simply make a shaft of the square. We could call it a well for onlookers, and if a well it may be then I'll be sure to purchase something suitably patriotic in the way of statuary - maybe a tribute to our friends the singing dwarves of the mountains?" he said with any apparent humor, eyeing Reivik speculatively.

Anders, the blonde-headed and forthright Reddog, chimed in, "Don't forget the gnomes, sir! They're very brave, and stalwart and..." his voice trailed off at the incredulous and laughing looks of the other Reddogs, and the glare of Eshanna.

"Yes Anders, perhaps we could raise a statue of gnomish stature as well," Mavic concluded sagely.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Algorthas bobs his head in agreement, "No, no, the lad is quite right, the gnomes have certainly paid their share of blood in the fight against the giants, both here and in Geoff.  And did you know that it was the gnomes who invented the fork?  It's true!  I couldn't believe it myself.  I, like everyone else of course thought it was something that the Suloise brought with them after the Rain of Colorless Fire.  But no, I found a gnomish cookbook penned a good three centuries," and at this he holds up three of his gnarled fingers for emphasis, "earlier which clearly mentions something called a _giznash_, which of course was the archaic form of the modern word for spoon, if you account for consonant drift, of course.  I'm sure I have it around here somewhere ..."

He begins to rummage about his desk.  When he doesn't find what he's looking for he stands up and walks over to one of the bookshelves, being careful not to step on any of the delicate glass containers on the floor.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

"Well as long as we are not off to see the wizard, I think we can get moving pretty quickly.  Did you say we would go from this basement or would we need to leave this place and enter the tunnel from somewhere else?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Algorthas shakes his head at the ranger.  "No, no, not from this basement.  The sewer pipe I mentioned empties into the Effluvium at the base of the Promontory.  It's not too far from here."
_OOC: The Effluvium is the small lake/large pond into which all of the city's liquid refuse flows.  The Promontory is the massive granite peak on which Krelont Keep sits._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

"Than I guess we have time to run back to our klodgings and collect anything we have not brought with us.....Algorthas, I was suppose to meet some people late tonight (go into the meeting time the captain of the guard set up)  Can you pass a message on to the good Capt?  I feel I might miss my rendevous tonight."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

"Eh?" he replies lifting a furry eyebrow, "Which captain do you mean?  A captain of the guard or in the army?  There are quite a few captains in Istivin.  It's quite a large city, you know."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

"So you do not know of (I forget the name of the group that want s to save Istivin)?  Well it is an army captain so nevermind, I forgot how many there are running around?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

*Latalya*

_I like some of the fountains..._

Latalya listens to what Algorthas has to say, still a bit paranoid at first, but at some point she decides to trust the old man and his stories.

_“The sewer pipes don't sound like a place I prefer to be, but I do agree, that this whole affair is of the greatest importance. I will need a little time to prepare, maybe half an hour, but otherwise I'm ready to go.”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

"Latalya, do you need to head back or can you prepare here?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Not quite *here*, but I don't need to get back, no. There should be enough time for you to fetch your equipment in the meantime, however.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "So you do not know of (I forget the name of the group that want s to save Istivin)?  Well it is an army captain so nevermind, I forgot how many there are running around?"



Algorthas gazes calmly at the elven scout, "The Society of the Vigil?  Yes, I have heard of them.
  What do you know about them, and why are you interested?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Algorthas gazes calmly at the elven scout, "The Society of the Vigil?  Yes, I have heard of them.
> What do you know about them, and why are you interested?"




Taking a pause, than slowly george leans forward.  Looking into the old man's eyes George softly replys, "Does that group have any connection with where you are sending us?  Before you they where my best source of understanding this maliase that has erupted on the populace."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

The old man's eyes drift to his desk and he seems to carefully consider his answer before replying.  "As far as I know the Society has nothing to do with the pall that hangs over this city.  They are merely," and here he pauses again, "a reaction to what is happening.  Dealing more with the symptoms rather than than the cause, although I do not believe that they have their eyes truly fixed on the right target.  They have been active in Istivin for over a year now, and at least according to my own investigations, the encroachment of the Abyssal presence has only accellerated."

He finishes and sits back in his chair, "Well, are there any other questions I can answer for you before you leave?  As I have mentioned, time is of the essence in this matter."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

"As usual time is a luxury that one never has."  Looks around at others to see if they have any questions.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“I'll go make my preparations upstairs.”_

Latalya then heads back upstairs and looks for a corner where she can browse through her spellbook to memorize a few more spells, while Noctra will keep her senses keen to prevent any unwanted surprises.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 27, 2005)

While Latalya went upstairs to fix her hair and makeup, Mavic looked over the books in the room making comments and small talk about the volumes therein with the owner.

Eshanna and the Reddogs tried unsuccessfully to not look bored while they waited, taking turns going upstairs to use the bathroom.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 28, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> He finishes and sits back in his chair, "Well, are there any other questions I can answer for you before you leave?  As I have mentioned, time is of the essence in this matter."




"I have everything I need," Reivik replies absently from where he stands by one of the bookshelves, avidly perusing titles.

His passion for old histories has been kindled; he gives the impression of a man who could quite happily spend a year browsing Algorthas' collection with only the occasional break to eat or sleep... and not even that, if he can filch the Ring of Sustenance flashed about earlier, and do something about the Antimagic Field...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

Once you are ready to go, Algorthas moves out from behind his desk and addresses you briefly, "Well, good luck, lords and ladies, and may the gods watch over you.  You are undertaking quite a task and without you I'm sure Istivin would soon be in very dire straits indeed.  Don't underestimate the power of what you are investigating.  It has been able to subvert the mightiest wizards and soldiers that Sterich has to offer, and twist their minds and hearts to mistrust and hatred."  With that we waves goodbye and returns to his chair, looking more like a frail, old man than ever before.

As you emerge from the strange basement room, Anastasia turns to all of you, a stern look of concern on her otherwise fair face.  "This is quite serious.  My sisters and brothers in service to Mayaheine should be made aware of what is happening.  I will go to them and warn them of what the seer has told us.  I will join you as soon as I can.  Good luck my friends."  With this she smiles warmly and heads off south toward her goddess' temple.

You quickly make your way out of the old temple back out into the odorous streets of the Abandoned Quarter.  From time to time as you walk towards the Keep you can see strange, mismatched eyes peering out from behind walls or through broken windows, watching, observing.  If approached or spoken to they quickly disappear from sight and do not reappear again.

After a short work you leave the buildings behind, and head out over the grassy fields which surround the Promontory.  The walls and outer towers of Krelont Keep look down on you with stern and cold majesty, unaware of what is happening around them.

You can smell the Effluvium long before it comes into sight around a corner of the Promontory.  It is a small lake into which countless sewer pipes, large and small, empty into.  The foul-smelling, murky brown water ripples lightly in the cold morning wind, but nothing seems to live in this fetid soup.  Most of the drains which empty into it are only a few inches in diameter, but some are as large as four feet across.

After only ten minutes of searching you come across the sewer entrance marked with the builder's sigil which Algorthas had drawn for you.  It is out of sight of the keep's watch towers and no homes are built nearby, so anything you do in this region should go unnoticed.  The tunnel itself looks hardly inviting; merely four feet in diameter, the thick, nasty off-flow that sluices into the Effluvium pool is an affront to both eye and nose.  Looking inside, the niter-encrusted walls slither with things better left in the dark.  The tunnel's incline is slight, but it looks as if the slick surfaces will make clambering up it a distinctly unpleasant experience.  No grate or gate can be seen in the tunnel, although you did not see any in any of the larger openings either.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2005)

Wrinkling his nose Morley suggests, "I think the most agile climber among us should go first and secure a line further up the pipe. I down fancy a dip in that pool." He takes out a leash and attaches it to Beau's armor. "I don't want to have to give you a bath either."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 30, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Wrinkling his nose Morley suggests, "I think the most agile climber among us should go first and secure a line further up the pipe. I down fancy a dip in that pool." He takes out a leash and attaches it to Beau's armor. "I don't want to have to give you a bath either."




"That'd be me," Reivik replies, with no false modesty.  He goes through the slightly-involved process of securing Bar on his back, and produces a small rock-hammer from his haversack.  "I fit in that tunnel the easiest, too, and I see in the dark; I'm the obvious choice for point man."

He checks that his axe and whip on his belt are easily accessible.

"I have fifty feet of rope," he addds.  "Another coil or two might be handy, if anyone's carrying."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley pulls out a 100' of silk rope and passes it over. "I can cast Cat's grace on you as well if you think it will be needed."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Latalya*

After a while, Latalya had finished her preparations and put the spellbook into her backpack again. As Reivik asks for rope, she replies after a moment: _“I also have some rope in my pack, if we need more, but I really hope we do not have to travel in there for long.”_ A slight look of disgust spoils her elven features as she peers into the sewer.

Before climbing into the tunnel, Latalya will take the time to drop most of her equipment into her magical backpack, including both her weapons, cloak, tunic and gloves. The elf also makes sure, that her chain shirt is underneath some clothing to be protected against the worst, and a traveler's cloak is worn above her backpack for similar reasons with the wide hood covering her head. She also puts a bandana over her nose and mouth, looking like some kind of venturous bandit with her black outfit.

Right before entering, she casts two spells, then takes a last deep breath of clean air and heads inside.


OOC: Casting _empowered False Life_ and _Magic Circle against Evil_.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "That'd be me," Reivik replies, with no false modesty.  He goes through the slightly-involved process of securing Bar on his back, and produces a small rock-hammer from his haversack.  "I fit in that tunnel the easiest, too, and I see in the dark; I'm the obvious choice for point man."
> 
> He checks that his axe and whip on his belt are easily accessible.
> 
> "I have fifty feet of rope," he addds.  "Another coil or two might be handy, if anyone's carrying."





"Revik, If you come across any locked gates, call me to come up, I can probably open it faster than if you muscle your way through.  If you are unsure if the way is blocked by age or locks, call me anyways.  Godspeed and ....well godspeed."

OOC: George will be in the middle of the marching order.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _empowered False Life_ and _Magic Circle against Evil_.



_OOC: Casting empowered False Life grants you (1d10 = 10 + 10) x 1.5 = 30 bonus hit points for the next 11 hours (good roll, eh?).
Casting Magic Circle Against Evil grants you and everyone within 10 ft. of you a +2 deflection bonus to AC, and a +2 resistance bonus to AC against Evil creatures, and increased protection against summoned creatures (see Protection from Evil spell), and protects you from possession as well.  It will last for the next 110 minutes. Note that the deflection bonus to AC does not stack with Rings of Protection (same bonus)._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley pulls out a 100' of silk rope and passes it over. "I can cast Cat's grace on you as well if you think it will be needed."




"The tunnel isn't _that_ steep," Reivik demurs.  "Besides, that damned spell doesn't last long enough to be that much help."

He slings the rope over a shoulder, and sets off up the tunnel, leaving one end of a fifty-foot length with George.  At about the forty- or fifty-foot point, assuming no issues, he'll hammer a spike into the tunnel wall, attach the rope, and give a tug for George to get the others following.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2005)

"'Into the black maw of Hells Corbius Pintas went and proclaimed, 'he first, I following— until I saw,through a round opening, some of those things of beauty Celestia bears but suffers,''" Eshanna intoned sagely, looking into the pit-dark tunnel and turning to the others unhappily. "If it's all the same to you, I wish t'were giants now as fore." Her hand went to her face. "I feel like the sage Pintas seeking to retrieve his lover, except no sweet kisses end for me afterwards." She paused -

"And the smell's worse too, I imagine. Else demons would war this world more often to flee from it."

Ever the optimist, Mavic included, "Perhaps they are one and the same, and this be but the vehicle of their slaughter? Which man designs works as this with a gentle stream but a few stones thrown away? I'd always suspected, but maybe madness runs deeper than veins in Istivin."

OOC: Which reminds me, does Mavic know anything about this place? Why it's here, who built it, and what purpose it serves when you could fairly easily move this...crap... to the river?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Yes, I don't think I'd want to kiss anything we find down here either." Morley smiles at the references made by his more well read and learned companions, having little clue as to the topic. This is a familiar situation to him and he counts his knowledge of plowing and reaping more valuable than their obscure readings. He focuses on getting up the tunnel without falling and helping Beau make the climb as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 2, 2005)

Reivik trudges off into the cramped darkness of the tunnel, quickly disappearing from view.  The spool of rope continues unwinding as he makes his way further and further under Krelont Keep.
The dwarf’s plan ends up working spectacularly well as you make your way along the gently sloping, yet slippery sewer pipe.  You notice numerous sharp metal and stone protrusions that you could have seriously injured yourself on if you hadn’t had a stout rope to hang on to.  And the gods only know what disease you would have caught in this filth from such a wound.
After approximately 15 minutes (and about 500 ft.) of climbing in this matter, Reivik returns to you and reports that the pipe seems to end in a collection pool up ahead.  Letting you know that he has secured the rope up ahead you move on to the chamber.
Once you all arrive you see that this round room is about 30 feet wide and vaults to a moss- and mold-encrusted ceiling some 30 feet overhead.  Hideous demonic statues roost on the stonework walls 20 feet above.  Steady streams of foul water and sewage drain from their open mouths into a pool below.  Decades, if not centuries, of debris and detritus have accumulated into large rotten clumps of vegetation and less-identifiable substances spaced through out the circular chamber.  A stone platform rises a foot above the water level to the southwest (you came in from the northeast), providing access to an iron-banded door.
The water in the pool is a dull-brown and is so murky that its depth can not be ascertained by sight alone.  If you thought the smell was bad before, it is truly revolting here, reminding you of the time you came across a hill giant’s “vittles” which he had stored in his lair and then forgotten about.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 2, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Hideous demonic statues roost on the stonework walls 20 feet above.  Steady streams of foul water and sewage drain from their open mouths into a pool below.




_OOC: First check - are there steady streams from all of them?  Or are there some statues that aren't streaming? /OOC_



> A stone platform rises a foot above the water level to the southwest (you came in from the northeast), providing access to an iron-banded door.




_OOC: So we can walk to the door from our tunnel without getting our feet wet? /OOC_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

George grabs a bandanna and wraps it around his face to lessen the odor and to help filter the air.  


When George does get to the platform  [sblock] George looks to the platform and does a check that it is indeed a stable and safe platform.  If the stone looks 'rotted' he will call for additional eyes.  Once on the platform I survey the iron-banded door.  If need be I unlock it.  I also check out the condition of the hinges.

OOC: Search 19/Spot 17/open lock 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: First check - are there steady streams from all of them?  Or are there some statues that aren't streaming? /OOC_



The steady streams are coming from all of their mouths.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: So we can walk to the door from our tunnel without getting our feet wet? /OOC_



_OOC: Well, your feet are already wet as you have been trekking through raw sewage for the last 500 feet.  But that is not what you asked.  The answer is no, you have to either wade or swim (depending on how deep the pool ends up being) through the muck in order to reach the platform leading out of here, and then heave your way up onto it (kinda like getting out of a swimming pool ... well, a swimming pool that's been used as a toilet for the last few years.)_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

"My kingdom for a boat,  How the heck do we get over there?  I do not want to swim & I doubt we can wade as I bet it is deeper than we are tall.....If we can get a rope across I might be able to tightrope walk my way over there.  But alas how do we get it anchored to begin with?"

OOC: can we climb along the walls/edge?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: can we climb along the walls/edge?



_OOC: The walls look to be made of reinforced masonry, giving you a number of handholds but they have been made exceptionally slick by the water running along them and the mold and moss (and less savory things) growing on them.  In game terms you'd guess anywhere from a DC 17 to 22 Climb check._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Why, getting a rope across is no problem. I can fly across using my trusty boots. Just cover me in case something wicked comes up from the muck or something else in here can fly." Looking to his dog he adds, "Beau Stay! I'll come back for you once the ropes are in place."  Morley will attempt to fly over and hook up two ropes one above the other from solid looking protrusions or hamming spikes if needed. He will then fly back and carry Beau across.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

"I forgot about you flying."  George notches an arrow.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

Morley looks about, and finds that a large, metal ring protrudes from the wall next to the door, probably designed to provide some stability while standing on the platform.  He begins tieing the rope to it, when the revolting smell in the room suddenly seems to increase exponentially.
The surface of the water begins to bubble as you see what looks to be a large cloud of roiling black ink rise to the surface.  In a few seconds you realize that it does not follow the normal currents of the cesspool, and moves about of its own volition.  It is a some kind of creature!

_OOC: Initiative!
Mavic 23
Morley 16
Latalya 16
George 14
Creature 10
Reivik 5
Beau: 4
Eshanna 2

Note that the pool of filth the creature is swimming in provides it with cover (partial, not full) against anyone not in the pool.  Even though on the map it might look like Reivik is already in the pool, he is only on the edge of it.  The waste stream in the passage is only ankle-deep and therefore provides no cover._


----------



## James Heard (Aug 3, 2005)

Mavic uttered an elaborate curse in Giant involving improbable, circuitous, and ultimately redundant genealogical possibilities for the creature's heritage. He raised his hands on high and called upon the might within him, outlining his body in a pale yellow halo of flame that left him like an arrow to alight into a circular ball of fire that hovered malevolently upon the muck and flith that the creature resided in.

"Perhaps THIS shall burn your bowel-lair, fiend!"

OOC: Mavic casts _Flaming Sphere_ and places it upon the corner most opposite Morley and Reivik some few inches over the filthy ...er, fluid.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Problems?”_ Latalya asks, not being able to see anything in front of the party.

The elf reaches into her backpack and produces her composite longbow from it, knocking a cold iron arrow and waiting for an opportunity to shoot.


OOC: Ready Action to attack as soon as an opponent comes within view. Dex is -2 currently, not wearing the gloves!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Fearing he recognizes this creature, Morley searches the ground around him for rocks, bricks even sticks that he can use as a missle weapon and begins hurling them at the inky being in the water.

OOC: Morley should be +11 with a non-proficent weapon less any penalties for cover.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: If it is partial cover he will fire if total cover he will hold his action until the creature is revealed.



_OOC: Scotley, you misunderstood.  From watching the movement of the black ink, you think that the ink itself is the creature.  Feel free to change your previous post._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: Thanks, post edited.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

George hugs the wall to give others space and he just fires a single arrow into the ink.  He waits to see what happens before sending in more.


OOC: +13/+11 Bow 1d8 (under 30’ +6d6+1)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 3, 2005)

_OOC: Guess I won't post 'til after the creature goes...  /OOC_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

*Foul Play, Round 1*

Mavic uttered an elaborate curse in Giant involving improbable, circuitous, and ultimately redundant genealogical possibilities for the creature's heritage. He raised his hands on high and called upon the might within him, outlining his body in a pale yellow halo of flame that left him like an arrow to alight into a circular ball of fire that hovered malevolently upon the muck and flith that the creature resided in.  "Perhaps THIS shall burn your bowel-lair, fiend!"  The flaming sphere hovers over the foul, ebony liquid boiling up from below, but seems to dissolve into harmless steam at it gets close to the creature.  (_OOC: Mavic casts Flaming Sphere and places it upon the corner most opposite Morley and Reivik some few inches over the filthy ...er, fluid.; Mavic makes caster level check 4 + 11 = 15, failure, spell has no effect_)

Fearing he recognizes this creature, Morley searches the ground around him for rocks, bricks even sticks that he can use as a missle weapon and begins hurling them at the inky being in the water.  He finds a broken flagstone near where he is standing and flings it at the thing in the water.  The stone simply passes through without seemingly harming it.  (_OOC: flagstone attack 16 + 14 – 4 (non-proficiency penalty) – 4 (cover) = 22, hit! Damage 1d3 + 2 = 3, no effect on creature_)

“Problems?” Latalya asks, not being able to see anything in front of the party.
The elf reaches into her backpack and produces her composite longbow from it, knocking a cold iron arrow and waiting for an opportunity to shoot.  (_OOC: Ready Action to attack as soon as an opponent comes within view. Dex is -2 currently, not wearing the gloves_)

George hugs the wall to give others space and he just fires a single arrow into the ink. He waits to see what happens before sending in more.  The first arrow, like Morley’s stone, simply passes through the creature without harming it. (_OOC: bow attack 15 + 13 + 1 (PBS) – 4 (cover) = 25, hit! Damage 1d8 + 1 (PBS) = 3 hp, no effect on creature; Technically George has only taken one standard action, so you still have a move action left_)

With an explosion of foul water, the creature bursts from the water, rising before you until it is over 15 feet in height.

Seeing her chance to act, Latalya fires her bow at the fiend.  Unlike the other attacks, Latalya's arrow seems to have an effect on the creature as it visibly recoils from the shot.  (_OOC: bow attack 15 + 13 – 4 (cover) = 24, hit!  Damage 1d8 + 6 = 7 hp_)

The creature looks more like a runny, black oil slick taken on enormous proportion, water still streaming from its hideous form.  It has no discernable features or appendages, but is covered with thousands of squirming, hair-like tendrils which surround it like an unholy halo.  These tendrils seem to be secreting a noxious substance whose stench is the most overwhelmingly disgusting thing you have ever smelled in your entire life.  They extend in all directions from the creature and are able to reach Morley, Reivik, George, and Mavic.  (_OOC:  Reflex saves Morley 18 + 10 = 28, success, Reivik 20, automatic success, George 10 + 15 + 2 (cover) = 27, success, Mavic 15 + 6 + 2 (cover) = 23, failure, Mavic takes 1 hp of acid damage; Mavic makes a Fortitude save 10 + 6 = 16, failure, Mavic takes 2 points of Dexterity damage_).
As the creature expands, so does the stench that surrounds it.  As it washes over you, you immediately feel the bile in your stomach begin to rise, sickening some of you.  (_OOC: Everyone makes Fortitude saves: Reivik 9 + 15 = 24, failure, Reivik becomes nauseated for 2 rounds, Latalya 18 + 13 + 1 (resistance) = 33, success; Mavic 12 + 6 = 18, failure, Mavic becomes nauseated for 1 round; Eshanna 10 + 9 + 2 (resistance) = 21, failure, Eshanna becomes nauseated for 4 rounds; George 6 + 6 = 12, failure, George becomes nauseated for 3 rounds; Morley 17 + 8 = 25, failure, Morely becomes nauseated for 2 rounds, Beau 16 + 7 + 2 = 25, failure, Beau becomes nauseated for 2 rounds_)
Just when you think that things couldn’t possibly get any worse a amorphous tentacle of solid blackness forms in the creatures body and streaks towards Morley (_OOC: Creature hits AC 30, hit! Morley takes 15 hp of bludgeoning and 4 hp of acid damage_)

_OOC: As per Thanee’s suggestion, here is the newly modified Initiative.
Reivik 5
Beau 4
Eshanna 2
~ROUND 2~
Mavic 23
Morley 16
George 14
Creature 10
Latalya 10_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Seeing her chance to act, Latalya fires her bow at the fiend.  Unlike the other attacks, Latalya's bow seems to have an effect on the creature as it visibly recoils from the shot.  (_OOC: bow attack 15 + 14 – 4 (cover) = 25, hit!  Damage 1d8 + 6 = 7 hp_)




_OOC: Cover even after it emerges from the water? 

Does George get +1 PBS damage on his arrow?

Is there evidence that George or Latalya's arrows are dissolving on mere contact, or does it look like one could swing a very expensive hammer without being concerned about it melting immediately? /OOC_

Reivik fumbles Bar from his back as he fights to avoid retching into his helmet.

_OOC: ... aaaa-and, that's my one move action for the round. /OOC_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Cover even after it emerges from the water? /OOC_



_OOC: Well, there are still all the other people in her way.  They are standing in front of her in a tunnel that is only 4 feet in diameter.

I also just noticed that I gave George and Ravic the +2 cover bonus to their Reflex saves, even though that is not granted from "soft cover".  Ah well._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Well, there are still all the other people in her way.  They are standing in front of her in a tunnel that is only 4 feet in diameter._




_Oh, right   Two more questions added above. /OOC_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Is there evidence that George or Latalya's arrows are dissolving on mere contact, or does it look like one could swing a very expensive hammer without being concerned about it melting immediately?



_OOC: It looks as if the stones and arrow heads simply pass into it, but don't dissolve (although Latalya's does do damage).  The arrow shafts, however, immediately begin to dissolve._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a lot of arrows, but that is it. Blech...spew  I am not really able to do much, can you nice people magically Blech...spew make him go poof?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“I doubt that, really... Guys, use cold-forged weapons, if you can, the cold iron seemed to repel the... thing. Uhm... guys!? Do something! That smell surely is terrible, but my nose is easily the most offended here... well... or Mavic's.”_

Latalya lets loose another two magical cold iron arrows upon the creature.


OOC: Attack +13/+8 (-4 cover) Damage 1d8+6 (cold iron, magic).


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Seeing that arrows don't split the creature into more creatures as he feared, Morley pulls his bow and looses an arrow of cold forged iron on the elf's advice. 

OOC: Needless to say, Morley's bow is magical.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Seeing that arrows don't split the creature into more creatures as he feared, Morley pulls his bow and looses an arrow of cold forged iron on the elf's advice.
> 
> OOC: Needless to say, Morley's bow is magical.



_OOC: Morley's bow may be magical, but he also is nauseated for the next two rounds and only gets to take one move action per round.  Sorry._


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, should have read nauseated before I posted, I was thinking it was only a penalty. That's what you get when you assume. Anyway, here is his revised actions. 

Morley shrinks back from the burning of the acid and the terrible smell. The iron rations he ate this morning are soon added to the aweful sludge that is this creature's lair. He draws his bow, but is unable to fire as he clutches at his stomach. He struggles to fend off the creature's attacks as best he can and tries to pull himself together.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 5, 2005)

Eshanna and Mavic scowl in unison, look at each other with a similar green look, and commence vomiting.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

*Foul Play, Round 2*

Reivik fumbles Bar from his back as he fights to avoid retching into his helmet. (_OOC: move action; Reivik will be nauseated for one more round_)

(_OOC: Beau will be nauseated for 1 more round._)

Eshanna and Mavic scowl in unison, look at each other with a similar green look, and commence vomiting.  As the creature has not bothered, the fire sphere continues burning over the creature, unable to effect it.  (_OOC: Eshanna will nauseated for 3 more rounds; Mavic will no longer be nauseated next round_)

Morley shrinks back from the burning of the acid and the terrible smell. The iron rations he ate this morning are soon added to the aweful sludge that is this creature's lair. He draws his bow, but is unable to fire as he clutches at his stomach. He struggles to fend off the creature's attacks as best he can and tries to pull himself together.  (_OOC: move action; Morley will be nauseated for one more round_)

“I have a lot of arrows, but that is it. Blech ...spew I am not really able to do much, can you nice people magically Blech ...spew make him go poof?”  (_OOC: George will be nauseated for 2 more rounds_)

The creature’s acidic tendrils continue thrashing around wildly, striking out against anything within its reach.  The pseudopod once again makes a lightening strike against Morley, hitting him squarely in the chest and nearly knocking him off his feet.  (_OOC: Morley Ref save 8 + 10 = 18, failure, Morley takes 1 hp of acid damage, Morley Fort save 2 + 8 = 10, failure, Morley takes 2 points of Dexterity damage; Reivik Ref save 2 + 7 = 9, failure, Reivik takes 4 hp of acid damage, Reivik Fort save 20, success; George Ref save 11 + 15 = 26, success; Mavic Ref save 4 + 6 = 10, failure, Mavic takes 3 hp of acid damage; Creature hits AC 23, hit! Morley takes 27 hp of bludgeoning and 4 hp of acid damage, Fort save 11 + 8 = 19, failure, Morley takes 2 points of Dexterity damage_) 

“I doubt that, really... Guys, use cold-forged weapons, if you can, the cold iron seemed to repel the... thing. Uhm... guys!? Do something! That smell surely is terrible, but my nose is easily the most offended here... well... or Mavic's.”  Latalya lets loose another two magical cold iron arrows upon the creature.  (_OOC: Longbow attack 15 + 13 – 4 (Cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 20, hit! Damage 1d8 + 6 = 10 hp; longbow attack#2 1, miss_; the creature has taken 17 hp of damage)

_Initiative:
Reivik 5
Beau 4
Eshanna 2
~ROUND 3~
Mavic 23
Morley 16
George 14
Creature 10
Latalya 10_

COMBAT MAP


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 9, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> (_OOC: move action; Reivik will be nauseated for one more round_)




_OOC: And since I have no move actions to take this round, I'll just feel sorry for myself in the corner until next round  /OOC_

Reivik hunches up against the wall to allow Latalya a better shot, cursing the searing tendrils and trying to get his stomach under control...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Having just normal arrows and no cold steel weaponary, George walks away from the beast and gets out of the range of the creatures attack.

OOC Can Latalya allow me to pluck arrows from her quiver?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Staggered by the pain of the attack and the nausea, Morley can do little, but stuggle to ready his bow. He will have revenge on this disgusting creature. He starts to bring his stomach back under control and gets his bow into position.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2005)

While Eshanna remained wan and unhappily propped up upon her knees, spewing the stew from last night Mavic composed himself and smiled thinly.

"Aye, ye'er a beauty aright, awash yea yourself!" shouted Mavic, still hunched over from his ordeal. He waggled his fingers while murmuring the arcane fanceries needed for the summoning, until a small stream of water jerked itself out of his small pouch and fled away from him into the room with the creature. More and more it flowed, until it finally coalesced into a towering creature of purest, malevolent looking water.

OOC: Casting _Summon Monster VI _for a Large Water Elemental and placing it either in between Morley and the creature or beside Morley and the creature. Basically somewhere where the thing can pick on something it's own size and maybe protect Morley.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Casting _Summon Monster VI _for a Large Water Elemental and placing it either in between Morley and the creature or beside Morley and the creature. Basically somewhere where the thing can pick on something it's own size and maybe protect Morley.



_OOC: The best place for it where it can fit seems to be the top-left corner of the room.  That's as close as it can get to Morley without squeezing.  Sound good?_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC Can Latalya allow me to pluck arrows from her quiver?



_OOC: Sure, but will she let you?_


----------



## James Heard (Aug 10, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: The best place for it where it can fit seems to be the top-left corner of the room.  That's as close as it can get to Morley without squeezing.  Sound good?_



OOC: *shrug* I just figured that Reivik and George and Morley wouldn't appreciate me tossing ray spells through their squares right about now.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

ROUND 2 CONT.

Reivik hunches up against the wall to allow Latalya a better shot, cursing the searing tendrils and trying to get his stomach under control...  (_OOC: Reivik will no longer be nauseated next round_)

(_OOC: Beau will no longer be nauseated next round_)

While Eshanna remained wan and unhappily propped up upon her knees, spewing the stew from last night Mavic composed himself and smiled thinly.  (_OOC: Eshanna will be nauseated for 2 more rounds_)

"Aye, ye'er a beauty aright, awash yea yourself!" shouted Mavic, still hunched over from his ordeal. He waggled his fingers while murmuring the arcane fanceries needed for the summoning, until a small stream of water jerked itself out of his small pouch and fled away from him into the room with the creature. More and more it flowed, until it finally coalesced into a towering creature of purest, malevolent looking water.  (_OOC: Cast Summon Monster VI and summons Large water elemental, will last for 11 rounds_)

*ROUND 3*

The elemental, strengthened by the water is sits in, strikes at the ooze with two enormous watery fists, making strong contact with both of them.  Although the dark ooze seems to absorb a good deal of the force of the punches in its jelly-like body, its form is spattered about on the wall behind it as it begins to be torn apart by the elemental’s attacks.  (_OOC: slam attack#1 18 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 6 (Power Attack) = 23, hit! Damage 2d8 + 5 + 1 (water mastery) + 6 (Power Attack) = 22 hp; slam attack #2 17 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 6 (Power Attack) = 20, hit! Damage 2d8 + 5 + 1 (water mastery) + 6 (Power Attack) = 25 hp_)

Staggered by the pain of the attack and the nausea, Morley can do little, but stuggle to ready his bow. He will have revenge on this disgusting creature. He starts to bring his stomach back under control and gets his bow into position.  (_OOC: draw weapon; Morley will no longer be nauseated next round_)

Having just normal arrows and no cold steel weaponry, George walks away from the beast and gets out of the range of the creatures attack.  (_OOC: move; George will be nauseated for 1 more round_)

The oily, black creature now turns its attention to the summoned creature, unleashing its pseudopod against it.  The elemental doges the blow easily, as it bends like a river’s ox-bow to avoid it.  The squirming tendrils covering its body strike out against all within range.  (_OOC: Slam attack#1 automatic miss; Morley Ref save 11 + 9 = 20, failure, Morley takes 3 hp of acid damage; Reivik Ref save 10 + 7 = 17, failure, Reivik takes 2 hp of acid damage, Fort save 6 + 15 + 2 (vs. poison) = 23, failure, Reivik takes 2 points of Dexterity damage; Mavic Ref save 8 + 6 = 14, failure, Mavic takes 3 hp of acid damage_)


_Initiative:
Latalya 10
Reivik 5
Beau 4
Eshanna 2
~ROUND 4~
Mavic 23
Elemental 23
Morley 16
George 14
Creature 10

Elemental is in the top-left of the room, I forgot to add it, and am too tired now _


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 10, 2005)

Reivik hauls himself upright, hefting Bar in both hands.

"That's the way!" he commends the elemental, and swings the hammer at the horrid blob-creature.

_OOC: Full Attack, Power Attack -10/+22 w/ Armbands of Might.

Two attacks, +8/+3; damage 1d12 + 32; Magical, Adamantine._


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya continues to shoot the weird creature.


OOC: Sharing arrows is fine... not that they help, but Latalya doesn't know that.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Hoping that his retching his finished he gingerly walks over to Latalya and grabs a single cold iron arrow.  Than before he can notch it, he turns his head away and spews more of the morning breakfast.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Latalya*

_As if there wasn't enough of that down here already..._ Latalya thinks, rolling her eyes a little.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Not really feeling better, but able to control himself, Morley unleashes his arrows at the creature. 

OOC: +14/+14/+9/+4 Mighty +1 Shocking Comp. Longbow, 1d8+3+1d6 electrical, 19-20/x3

If Morley's dex is down two the above is correct. If it is in fact down four then subtract one from each roll.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 13, 2005)

The creature now engaged with his elemental, Mavic drew a slender metal capped wand from its place in the tidy red leather sheath at his side. Twisting the yew device with elegant precision, Mavic unleashed it's rather pathetic furies at the creature.

OOC: _Wand of Magic Missiles_ (1st)

Eshanna nodded encouragingly, but could only heave her empty stomach unhappily in reply.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

George tries to position himself to fire an arrow.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

*Round 3 cont.*

Latalya continues to shoot the weird creature.  (_OOC: Darkwood composite longbow full attack 1, miss; 17 + 8 – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 17, hit! Damage 1d8 + 6 = 10 hp_)

Reivik hauls himself upright, hefting Bar in both hands.  "That's the way!" he commends the elemental, and swings the hammer at the horrid blob-creature.  (_OOC: adamantine greathammer full attack 18 + 8 = 26, hit! Damage 1d12 + 32 = 35 hp; 13 + 3 = 16, miss_)

(_OOC: Eshanna will no longer be nauseated next round_)

*Round 4*

The creature now engaged with his elemental, Mavic drew a slender metal capped wand from its place in the tidy red leather sheath at his side. Twisting the yew device with elegant precision, Mavic unleashed it's rather pathetic furies at the creature.  (_OOC: wand of magic missles does 5 hp of damage to the ooze_)

With the relentless fury of a tsunami, the water elemental continues striking at the amorphous creature.  Sadly it is not able to land a solid hit on the blob.  (_OOC: slam attack#1 9 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 6 (Power Attack) = 14, miss!  slam attack#2 8 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 6 (Power Attack) = 13, miss!_)

Not really feeling better, but able to control himself, Morley attempts to unleash his arrows at the creature.  In the split second he leaves himself open as he is firing the first arrow, the creature strikes at him with its gigantic pseudopod.  It catches him full in the chest, knocking him back against the wall where he crumples into a unmoving heap.  (_OOC: attack of opportunity hits AC 24, hit! Morley takes 31 hp of damage which brings him to -6 hp; Morley falls unconscious_)

Hoping that his retching is finished George gingerly walks over to Latalya and grabs a single cold iron arrow. Then before he can notch it, he turns his head away and spews more of the morning breakfast.  (_OOC: George will no longer be nauseated next round_)

The ebony blob turns its attention back to the water elemental, striking at it viciously. (_OOC: Slam attack hits AC 26, hit! Elemental takes 21 hp of damage_)
The creature’s tendrils, covered in poisonous acid, continue whipping around its body like living hairs, a danger to anyone around them.  (_Reivik Reflex save 14 + 6 = 20, failure! Reivik takes 2 hp of acid damage; Mavic Reflex save 20, success! Morley automatic failure! Morley takes 1 hp of acid damage, which brings him to -7 hp_)

_OOC: So far, the ooze has taken 94 hp of damage.

Initiative:
Latalya 10
Reivik 5
Beau 4
Eshanna 2
~ROUND 5~
Mavic 23
Elemental 23
Morley 16
George 14
Creature 10_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

George having taken an arrow lets it fly.

OOC Bow - +13/+11 1d8 (under 30’ +6d6+1)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley lays on the ground, lost to the world.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 1, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> (17, hit!)
> (16, miss)




_OOC: That'll teach me to make assumptions about the AC of an ooze!  Black Pudding, AC 3; Gelatinous Cube, AC 4; Gray Ooze, AC 5; Ochre Jelly, AC 4... whatever I was expecting, it wasn't 17! /OOC_

Startled as he manages to swing wide of his mark, Reivik aims his next attacks more carefully.

"Mavic - have your pet _grab_ the thing!  It won't stay still!"

_OOC: Ratchet the Power Attack back down to -5/+12.  Two attacks, +13/+8, 1d12 + 22. /OOC_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George having taken an arrow lets it fly.
> 
> OOC Bow - +13/+11 1d8 (under 30’ +6d6+1)




_OOC: Bear in mind, of course, that it's a pretty unusual ooze that's subject to sneak attacks! /OOC_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2005)

*Latalya*

OOC: ...especially in the midst of combat...

Hearing someone drop, which could only be Morley, Latalya calls out: _“Someone help him!”_ Then she fires more arrows, given her success of the last volleys it seems like a good idea and moving to the front seems pretty impossible to do right now.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Bear in mind, of course, that it's a pretty unusual ooze that's subject to sneak attacks! /OOC_




OOC:  I forgot, it has been a while.....FYI I will be offline this weekened until Tuesday.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 6, 2005)

Eshanna winced from the middle, unable to clearly press herself to the immediate aid of Morley. Steeling herself for the coming onslaught, she murmured a prayer to her anscestors and pressed forward, squeezing past Mavic and chanting the Dawn of Understanding with a pronouncement of foreboding against the creature, unleashing a brilliant torrent of light that seemed to scream unspoken with the faces of the dying at the creature. She, of course, took some effort to try and not hit her fallen comrade. Reivik perhaps wouldn't be so lucky, but then again the dur are sturdy folk. Right?

OOC: Eshanna casts _Searing Light_ aiming to one side of the fallen point-dude

Cursing Morley's weak, acid-beaten flesh for traitorous, and Eshanna for pressing forward besides, Mavic also decided that the time for restraint is past and tossed a pinch of lint into the air spitting into it while his free hand wove the towering cylinder of snow and howling furies into existance upon the baleful beast.

OOC: Mavic casts _Ice Storm_ right on top of the thing, because friends don't toss two ray spells through your square in one round. Sewers? This was a bad idea.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Hearing someone drop, which could only be Morley, Latalya calls out: “Someone help him!” Then she fires more arrows, given her success of the last volleys it seems like a good idea and moving to the front seems pretty impossible to do right now.  (_OOC: Longbow attack#1 18 + 13 – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 23, hit! Damage 1d8 + 6 = Ooze takes 13 hp of damage; attack #2 13 + 8 - 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 13, miss_)

Startled as he manages to swing wide of his mark, Reivik aims his next attacks more carefully.  "Mavic - have your pet grab the thing! It won't stay still!"  (_OOC: greathammer attack#1 18 + 13 = 31, hit! Damage 1d12 + 22 = Ooze takes 31 hp of damage; attack#2 4 + 8 = 12, miss_)

Eshanna winced from the middle, unable to clearly press herself to the immediate aid of Morley. Steeling herself for the coming onslaught, she murmured a prayer to her anscestors and pressed forward, squeezing past Mavic and chanting the Dawn of Understanding with a pronouncement of foreboding against the creature, unleashing a brilliant torrent of light that seemed to scream unspoken with the faces of the dying at the creature. She, of course, took some effort to try and not hit her fallen comrade. Reivik perhaps wouldn't be so lucky, but then again the dur are sturdy folk, right?
The brilliant ray of violet light strikes true, momentarily illuminating the blob from the inside and turning it semi-transparent.  The outlines of strange, inhuman figures can briefly be glimpsed suspended within its colossal form, a vile cross between a human and something aquatic, yet not of this world.  The ooze shudders and just as quickly grows dark once more, a ragged hole remaining where the cleric’s spell had touched it (_OOC: Searing light ray touch attack 18 + 9 – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 19, hit! Damage 8d8 = Ooze takes 40 hp of damage_).

Cursing Morley's weak, acid-beaten flesh for traitorous, and Eshanna for pressing forward besides, Mavic also decided that the time for restraint is past and tossed a pinch of lint into the air spitting into it while his free hand wove the towering cylinder of snow and howling furies into existance upon the baleful beast.  (_OOC: Mavic casts Ice Storm right on top of the thing, because friends don't toss two ray spells through your square in one round. Sewers? This was a bad idea.  Mavic makes a caster level check 15 + 11 = 26, success! Damage 3d6 bludgeoning = Ooze takes 12 hp of damage; cold 2d6 = Ooze does not take cold damage_)

Seemingly realizing that the aquatic ooze it is attacking is much more agile than it had imagined, the summoned elemental tries to make its attacks count.  (_OOC: Slam attack#1 3 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 3 (Power Attack) = 11, miss; attack#2 19 + 10 + 1 (water mastery) – 3 (Power Attack) = 27, hit! Damage 2d8 + 5 + 1 (water mastery) + 3 (Power Attack) = Ooze takes 24 hp of damage_)

Morley lays on the ground, lost to the world.  (_OOC: Morley “attempts” to stabilize d% = 04, success!  Morley becomes stable_)

George having taken an arrow lets it fly.  (_OOC: Longbow attack#1 2 + 13 + 1 (PBS) – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee)= 8, miss; attack#2 10 + 8 + 1 (PBS) – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 11, miss_)

Still quivering like a custard from the deep impact of the cleric’s spell, the anthracite ooze’s pseudopod retreats from where it has been striking the water elemental.  It re-emerges on the side facing the tunnel and like a black mamba strikes out past the startled dwarf, desperately trying to reach Eshanna.  It misses her, striking the tiled wall of the sewer drain next to her head.  A shower of pulverized tile and stone pelts erupts from the impact area, but it does little more than sting and momentarily cloud your view in the tunnel (_OOC: Pseudopod slam attack hits AC 19, miss_!).  The hellish blob’s thousands of acid soaked tendrils continue flaying everyone unlucky enough to be near it (_OOC: Reivik reflex save 13 + 6 = 19, failure! Reivik takes 4 hp of acid damage; Mavic reflex save 17 + 6 = 23, failure! Mavic takes 2 hp of acid damage; Morley automatic failure! Morley takes 1 hp of acid damage; Morley is now at -8 hp_)

The creature has now taken 216 hp of damage.

Initiative:
Latalya 10
Reivik 5
Beau 4
Eshanna 2
~ROUND 6~
Mavic 23
Elemental 23
Morley 16
George 14
Creature 10


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 7, 2005)

Reivik continues to pound away.

_OOC: Same as last round. /OOC_

"Mavic!" Reivik roars, dropping Bar to the floor of the pipe with a _clunk_.  "I'm going for Morley - tell that elemental to get me there!"

With no room to back up, he can only make two steps before launching himself towards the elemental...

_OOC: Here's the plan, which could go wrong in so many ways.

Free action: drop hammer.

Move action: jump (Jump +20 with ACP, Tumble +4 with ACP) towards the elemental, hoping it gets the message in time to catch me and redirect me towards Morley's platform, using the 'draw weapon or weaponlike object as part of movement' rule to draw a wand of cure light wounds.  From the tunnel to the platform via the elemental is only 35 feet - within reach of one move action.  Assuming the elemental cooperates 

Standard action: Assuming I reach the far platform intact, zap Morley with the wand.

(This is a great plan!  I'm excited to be a part of it!  ) /OOC_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Upon seening to misses."Curses this vile beast is really getting me mad."

George grabbing 2 more arows, fires again.  OOC Bow - +13/+11 1d8


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2005)

*Latalya*

If Latalya can get to the front and touch Eshanna and/or Reivik, she will do so and cast _Dimension Door_ to transport the two or three of them next to where she thinks Morley is lying.

Otherwise Latalya just continues shooting...


----------



## James Heard (Sep 10, 2005)

Eshanna snarled upon seeing the boiling skin of Morley quite too far to reach in time. "MAVIC!" she screeched with a nod of her head toward the wounded figure on the far side of the creature. Heedless of any real sense of danger she simply moved past the elemental with no regard toward any other action to attempt to simply get to her comrade Morley's side.

Mavic narrowed his eyes and whipped a toss of crushed quartz in a delicate arch that quickly lit into the telltale malevolent red sheen of Mavic's force magicks, barring virtually every threat from entering the other side of the room where his comrade lay dying. The seconds were ticking down, and it seemed that every single one of them would count in this midden-hole of a town. _I'm going to petition the Marchioness for a purse to flush this filth out the city forever once this is over. I don't care what the people have been eating topside, this is *unacceptable*_.

OOC: Mavic casts _Wall of Force_ across the three square lines to the right of Morley and as far tall as can be managed. That leaves one square at the top to be squeezed through by someone if they can this round. I guess we get to find out how deep the crapwater is with Eshanna, and if she drowns in the toilet juice while she's trying to save Morley then I think it's clear we're all going to die anyways. Huzzah!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 12, 2005)

Eshanna snarls upon seeing the boiling skin of Morley quite too far to reach in time. "MAVIC!" she screeched with a nod of her head toward the wounded figure on the far side of the creature.

Seeing that no one can easily get to her critically-wounded companion, Latalya decides to take matters into her own hands.  As she quickly steps past Morley’s ferociously barking dog (_OOC: 5-foot step_), she speaks the brief high-elven command words which completes the spell she had memorized that morning (_OOC: Latalya casts Dimension Door_).  Before touching the priestess of Wee Jas on the shoulder she says, “Eshanna, Mavic will be fine.  I need an eleventh hour rescue on Morley, prepare for a brief jump.”  As soon as her hand reaches the scarred woman’s armored epaulette, Eshanna disappears with a brief sound of an intake of breath.

Since Latalya did not have a good view of the destination she was sending Eshanna to, the cleric appears just above water level next to the stone platform where Morley lies motionless.  She hangs in the air for a split-second, a slight sense of disorientation on her face before plunging into the foul water below her.  Luckily the water seems to only be about 4 feet deep at that point, and the cleric quickly recovers her feet and her bearing.

Reivik briefly toys with an insane idea of how he could get over to Morley with the help of the elemental, but when he sees Eshanna appearing in mid-air, he drops the thought with a shake of his head.  “Damn,” he mumbles, “that would have worked.”  Sighing he lifts Bar once again and tries to finally put an end to the fiendish creature before him.  He makes solid contact with the body on his first swing, eviscerating a large part of the creature’s semi-solid form which splatters in ebony and crimson on the wall next to the dwarf.  On his second attack he scores a truly legendary hit as his giant hammer seems to drive through the body of the creature and literally split it in half.  It quivers like a midwinter pudding and then slowly begins to dissolve.  The tentacles which had been flailing about wildly go limp and float on top of the water, hissing quietly as the acid continues to dissipate (_OOC: Bar attack #1 15 + 13 = 28, hit! Damage 1d12 + 22 = Ooze takes 25 points of damage; Bar attack#2 20! Crit threat roll 16 + 8 = 24, crit!  Damage (1d12 + 22 = 30) x 4 = Ooze takes 12030 hp of damage. Um, the Ooze is really, really dead.  Like at, oh, -103 hp  _).

Eshanna, now that the dangers seems to have past, wades over to Morley and says a quiet prayer to her dark patroness as she touches the rangers forehead (_OOC: Eshanna casts Cure Moderate Wounds, curing 2d8 + 8 = 20 hp of damage, bringing him to 12 hp and consciosness_).

The chamber is still brightly illuminated by Mavic's flaming sphere spell which was never able to affect the creature, but happily burns away on the far side of the round chamber.  The water elemental, unsure of what to do, looks to its summoner.

(_OOC: Post-combat wrap-up:
Reivik is at 95 out of 107 hp, is poisoned and is suffering from 2 pts of Dex damage
Latalya is unharmed
Noctra is unharmed
Mavic is at 36 out of 45 hp, is poisoned and is suffering from 2 pts of Dex damage
Malec is unharmed
Eshanna is unharmed
George is unharmed
Morley is at 12 out of 79 hp, is poisoned and is suffering from 2 pts of Dex damage
Beau is unharmed

All of the PCs in the group have gained 990 XP)_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Um, the Ooze is really, really dead.  Like at, oh, -103 hp.




_OOC: Cool!  Ooze critical!  /OOC_

Reivik eyes Latalya a moment.  "Almost seems like cheating," he comments, with a hint of a grin hidden behind his beard.

"Morley," he calls out belatedly to the revived ranger.  "We should be careful, in case there's something alive in the water..."

With a chuckle, he produces a polishing cloth and begins cleaning acid off hammer and armour.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“That worked well enough. Hope we don't get into another such mess down here, since that was the last spell of that sort for a while!”_

The elven wizard puts her bow back into the safety of her extra-dimensional storage after she has cleaned it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Thank you Eshanna for your timely healing. That was too close for comfort." Morley also begins to clean up his equipment. Hearing Reivik's comment Morley responds, "Really Reivik I doubt it, I mean what could live in filth like that?" He makes an effort at a smile, but is still hurting. Finally pulling himself together he examines his surroundings.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

George travels with everyone else to the other side.  Ignoring Morley, he heads to the door to check out the locks.

Search for traps +19 open locks +23.

After the door is unlocked and everybody is done fawning over Morley, George says "I have the door unlocked everyone, do you need help to walk Morley?  Do you want to rest here or keep moving?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"I'm not ready to retire just yet, thanks to my fine friends, besides who could rest with that infernal smell." Morley does pull out a wand and call upon its magic to heal himself further. "Let's proceed to the other charming sites on this tour of the swere system."  He looks around at his companions to see who might also need treatment.  

OOC: Cure Serious Wounds.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George travels with everyone else to the other side.  Ignoring Morley, he heads to the door to check out the locks.
> 
> Search for traps +19 open locks +23.



_OOC: George "takes 20" on his Search and Open Locks checks. He does not find any traps and sucessfully opens the door, which had been locked._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Cure Serious Wounds.



_OOC: The wand cures 3d8 + 5 = 13 hp of damage._


----------



## James Heard (Sep 13, 2005)

Mavic rumaged through his belongings and quickly quaffed a healing potion (OOC: _Potion of Cure Light Wounds_), wiping his mouth with the back of his hand in a somehow insolently noble manner. While the locks were being fiddled with by the professional skulkers, he and Eshanna sat quietly in their imperious fashion easing each other's muscles and commanding the summoned elements to perhaps wash some of the stench from the room with its majestically pure essence. Their shadowed expressions pronounced their unhappiness with the situation quite clearly, the experienced cavalry commanders having very little pleasant in mind for whatever summoned them upon this filthy, dark errand.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 13, 2005)

_OOC: TheMavic's potion of Cure Light Wounds cures him of 1d8 + 1 = 4 hp of damage._


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Somewhat improved, Morley redies himself for whatever waits beyond the door.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

George opens the door.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

Gathering their belongings, the group still on the far side of the water-filled chamber decides that the best way through is simply to hold one's nose and swim.  After a bit of testing it becomes apparent that the foul-smelling water, now made even more noxious by the strange mass of deceased ooze, is only 4 feet deep.  Everyone is tall enough to simply jump in and wade across.

Once everyone has made their way across, the group climbs onto the platform situated in front of the exit door, and makes its way to the corridor beyond.

The corridor is about 10 feet in diameter and looks to have been made a long time ago.  This level was simply carved out of the rock of the Promontory, and the walls look to be solid rock covered by masonry.  The corridor continues in a south-easterly direction for about 40 feet before it runs into an open portcullis.  This rust-pitted defensive construction hangs open above the corridor.  Obviosly meant as a deterrent for invaders trying to enter the keep through the sewers, it appears that it was left open at some time in the distant past and has now rusted in place.

A few feet past the portcullis there is a break in the right-hand wall which seems to lead to another corridor which runs parallel to this one.  The hallway the group is currently in continues for another 20 feet before making a 45 degree turn to the south.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> A few feet past the portcullis there is a break in the right-hand wall which seems to lead to another corridor which runs parallel to this one.




Reivik glances at the turn ahead, then at the parallel corridor.

"Must turn too," he mutters to himself, and hooks one eye around the break in the wall to peek up and down the other passage.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Reivik glances at the turn ahead, then at the parallel corridor.
> 
> "Must turn too," he mutters to himself, and hooks one eye around the break in the wall to peek up and down the other passage.



Looking around the corner of the side corridor, Reivik sees that there is only foot-wide brick and mortar wall seperating the two hallways.  Looking to the right the dwarf sees what can only be a winch to operate the portcullis.  It seems as rusted as the portcullis and looks as if it hasn't been used for many years.  Just past the winch the corridor ends.

Looking the other way down the side corridor, Reivik sees that it continues for another 20 feet or so before turning towards the south, exactly mirroring the corridor he just came from.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

George asks, "Does it matter which way we go?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Latalya*

The first thing Latalya does after climbing out of the sewer is casting a spell to clean her and her companions' clothing... and Beau.

Most of her equipment had been hidden safely inside her backpack, which she had carried over her head, while she had also held her hair up so it did not get soaked while wading through the sewerage.

Once that is done, Latalya puts on her full equipment, ready to proceed.


OOC: Casting _Prestidigitation_ to clean the stuff.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> George asks, "Does it matter which way we go?"




"This one has the controls for the portcullis," Reivik reports.  "Maybe it's the more 'official' corridor?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Latayla.  That is very nice.

"Revik, you might be correct. Let us proceed on."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Thank you lady, and for Beau as well." He nods toward the passage with the controls. "Makes sense to me."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 19, 2005)

Listening to the dwarf, the group decides to take the alternate corridor which heads parallel to the one you had just been traveling in.  You continue down it for another 20 or so feet before it makes a slight turn to the left, just like the other one.

After the turn the corridor continues for another 15 feet before ending in a similar iron-bound door to the one that let you exit the sewer.

George quickly motions everyone back and takes a few minutes to see what this dungeon has presented you.  He crouches down and pulls out a few tools wrapped in a buckskin satchel which he uses to explore the lock and the rest of the portal (_OOC: "Taking 20" on Search check_).  Finding the door untrapped and locked, he focues on the lock, concentration obvious in his furrowed brow (_OOC: "Taking 20" on Open Locks_).  Once he is sure that the door is unlocked he carefully puts away his tools and pulls out a small metal dropper filled with mineral oil, with a needle-thin nose.  He inserts this nose in between the door and the door frame and gives the dropper a quick squeeze, once at chest and once at knee height.  You know he does this to coat the recessed hinges with the oil so as to decrease the chance of them squeeking.  Having done so, he recorks the dropper and stows it with the rest of his gear.  George then steps back and motions one of you silently to lead the way.

(_OOC: I apologize for NPCing George to this extent, but I got inspired _   )


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

OOC: My hat is off to you.  be my guest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 22, 2005)

Before opening the door everyone checks their weapons, components or other equipment.  Holding Bar in one hand, Reivik steps forward to open the door while George covers him with his longbow.  Making sure he has a good grip on the door handle, the dwarf pulls it open with a swift, smooth motion, immediately shifting his hand back to his greathammer afterwards.  Thanks to George's ministrations it opens with ne'er a noise, despite its obvious lack of upkeep.

The chamber you peer into is obviosly a guard room of some sort.  Furnished with a rough wooden table and three chairs, it is approximately 20 by 30 feet and is moderately-heated by a large, free-standing iron stove built against the middle of the far wall.  The ceiling is slightly vaulted, rising to a height of about 10 feet.  Against the wall to your right, large, wooden shelves have been erected, in addition to a half-empty weapons locker.  The shelves contain some primitive cooking utensils in addition to some small barrels and a crate.  To your left is a door which must lead to the corridor you had chosen not to follow earlier.  Two staircases provide exits on the far side of the room, both of them going up.  The right-most staircase is steeper and bends to the right within 10 feet, while the left-most staircase continues straight.

The place is completely empty of occupants, but seems to have been hurriedly abandoned.  One chair lies on its side, and dice and cards paused in mid-game are strewn on the table next to a plate of half-eaten sausage.  You still detect the smell of burning wood from the stove, although it can't be putting out much heat, as the room is fairly chilly.

You strain your ears (_OOC: Everyone makes a Listen check_), but cannot hear anything except the distant spashing of water from the sewers far behind you.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Listen +17
Search +19

George looks around.

OOC: I am offline until Monday.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 22, 2005)

_OOC: I forgot to do this earlier.  I apologize._

After the battle Reivik, Mavic and Morley can still feel the fiendish creature's tentacle poison coursing through their systems.  They begin to sweat profusely as their bodies attempt to neutralize it, making them feel slightly woozy.  A few minutes later Mavic groans, his feet almost buckling underneath him.  The dwarf and the ranger continue sweating profusely, but start to feel as if the worst is behind them.  (_OOC:  Secondary poison damage.  Reivik Fort save 10 + 17 = 27, success! Mavic Fort save 1, automatic failure; Mavic takes 2 more points of Dex damage, dropping his Dex down to 8.  Morley Fort save 19 + 8 = 27, success!_)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Taking out his water skin, Morley drinks deeply. "I know it is cold in here, but I'm sweating like it was a furnace. Mavic you don't look so good. Do you feel as bad as I do?" Mopping his brow and stowing his waterskin, Morley adds, "We may as well press on. I don't think we are going to feel any better until we get up into the fresh air again." He gestures at the empty room, "so what happened to the guards?"


----------



## James Heard (Sep 23, 2005)

"Aye, a wee bit ill foresooth. Not as bad as when I challenged that goblin to a drinking contest though...Just a bit sluggardly. Abettedly, if we scurry ourselves into another one of those then perhaps I'll be asking for The Mother's blessings from th'Witch Eshanna." Mavic said, looking a little green about the ears.

"Or maybe it's just the _memory_ of that horrible place." he snarled, in an almost true semblance of his unwounded self over his shoulder."Mayhaps the guards also were scared off by that horrid thing rumbling in the stench-mire?"

"Or maybe they weren't scared fast enough, and it soaked it's belly with them," Eshanna said. Uncoothly though, her eyes alit with a sort of gleeful magnificence at the thought. It was quite disturbing.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Two staircases provide exits on the far side of the room, both of them going up.  The right-most staircase is steeper and bends to the right within 10 feet, while the left-most staircase continues straight.
> 
> The place is completely empty of occupants, but seems to have been hurriedly abandoned.  One chair lies on its side, and dice and cards paused in mid-game are strewn on the table next to a plate of half-eaten sausage.  You still detect the smell of burning wood from the stove, although it can't be putting out much heat, as the room is fairly chilly.




"There goes the element of surprise," Reivik mutters, and hustles across the room.  If a quick glance up the left staircase shows nobody on the stairs, he'll head up the right-hand staircase at pace.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 23, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "There goes the element of surprise," Reivik mutters, and hustles across the room.  If a quick glance up the left staircase shows nobody on the stairs, he'll head up the right-hand staircase at pace.



The straighter, left staircase is indeed empty prompting Reivik to head for the other exit.  The rest of the group is quickly left behind as the armored dwarf hustles out of the room, the head of Bar bobbing up and down on his shoulder.

The staircase makes a 90 degress to the right before ending in a small landing after about 40 feet.  A similar iron-bound door to the one George picked before blocks further progress.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Seeing his is holding up progress, Morley pulls himself together and heads off after the dwarf, his bow at the ready and his dog at his heels.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The staircase makes a 90 degress to the right before ending in a small landing after about 40 feet.  A similar iron-bound door to the one George picked before blocks further progress.




Reivik checks to see if the door is locked - if not, he'll take a peek through.

If it is locked, he'll glance back to Morley.  "Open it?" he asks softly, hefting Bar.  "I've got the key, but it's not the quietest..."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Reivik checks to see if the door is locked - if not, he'll take a peek through.



Reivik gently tries to open the door but finds it locked.  The lock itself looks pickable but from what George said earlier, they are quite challenging (_OOC: At least DC 25, probably higher_).


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Yes, that key surely won't fit the hole. George's tools are better suited for that task. I don't think we are in a hurry right now, or are we?”_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes, that key surely won't fit the hole. George's tools are better suited for that task. I don't think we are in a hurry right now, or are we?”_




"Whoever just fled that guardroom is off about to raise an alarm somewhere," Reivik points out...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Of course, but we won't catch them, anyways, before they do. Therefore we should act with caution and not with haste.”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

George scoots up to the door, "thanks for letting me know it is locked,  let me see....hmmm...." Waving the others back, George takes a few minutes to see what this door is made of. He crouches down and pulls out a few tools wrapped in a buckskin satchel which he uses to explore the lock and the rest of the portal (OOC: "Taking 20" on Search check). Finding the door untrapped and locked, he focues on the lock, concentration obvious in his furrowed brow (OOC: "Taking 20" on Open Locks). Once he is sure that the door is unlocked he carefully puts away his tools and pulls out a small metal dropper filled with mineral oil, with a needle-thin nose. He inserts this nose in between the door and the door frame and gives the dropper a quick squeeze, once at chest and once at knee height. You know he does this to coat the recessed hinges with the oil so as to decrease the chance of them squeeking. Having done so, he recorks the dropper and stows it with the rest of his gear. George then steps back and motions one of you silently to lead the way.


Search for traps +19 open locks +23....Sorry for the plagerism, but it is a nice SOP and I really can not improve on it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Search for traps +19 open locks +23....Sorry for the plagerism, but it is a nice SOP and I really can not improve on it.



Now familiar with the basic construction of the locks in this part of the dungeon, George opens it a bit more quickly than the previous door.  Stepping back after he has finished, Reivik once again takes the lead and opens the door with a swift, smooth motion, his greathammer held in one hand.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 27, 2005)

The circular room beyond the door is obviously used as storage.  Numerous boxes, crates,  and barrels line the walls in addition to unused tables and chairs in various states of disrepair.  All of the containers are stamped with the crest of the Sterich house of Emondav.  Some look like they are sealed while other are obviously open, although you cannot see their contents from your current position.

The room is about 30 feet (~9m) in diameter and completely circular.  An archway leading to another circular chamber lies on the far side of the room.  There are no other obvious exits.  The next room seems to contain what looks to be a well.  The far room seems to be lit by a flickering torch set into the right-hand wall.  A similar torch can be found in your room, although it looks like it has burnt out completely.

In the far distance, at least 150 feet (~46m) from where you are standing, down a long corridor, you can detect a bright source of lantern light emanating from a side room.  The source itself is out of view.

From your perspective, both rooms seems completely empty, except for a strong smell of mildew.  In addition, the walls seem coated with heavy moisture, which is not uncommon in subterranean locations such as this.

An occasional drip of water can be heard, but otherwise the dungeon is eerily silent.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Of course, but we won't catch them, anyways, before they do. Therefore we should act with caution and not with haste.”_




Reivik looks dubious, but stands aside to let George do his thing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

While motioning Revik, George says, "If you are in that much of a rush, take off and fly like the wind."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2005)

While the others work with the locked door, Morley pauses to use his wand for more healing magic. 

OOC: Use the wand of Cure Serious Wounds twice. 3d8+5 x2.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 27, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Use the wand of Cure Serious Wounds twice. 3d8+5 x2.



_OOC: Morley cures 18 and 25 hp, respectively, bringing him to 68 out of 79 hp._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Who goes through the door 1st?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

*Latalya*

Latalya nods to George and steps into the storage room. After taking a quick glance to the left and right, she heads onward and towards the well.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley brings up the second rank his bow ready to support Latalya.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 4, 2005)

George notches an arrow and goes out with Morley


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2005)

Stepping past the storage room, you enter the well room.  Its dimensions are indentical to the previoius chamber, except that a low brick well rises from the floor.  Bolted to the ceiling above is a pulley for lowering a rope and bucket.  The bucket is half-full of water and a dipper rests arcross its lip.

A quick peek down the wall reveals that the water level is only a couple of feet below floor level.  At first glance, the water looks wholly normal.

As far as you can tell, there is only a single exit (other than the one you came in through) leading west.  It immediately opens into a four-way intersection, with three corridors stretching off in the cardinal directions.

The distant lantern light down the westerly corridor shines a bit brighter as you are now closer to it and seems steady.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“Looks clear.”_


----------



## James Heard (Oct 11, 2005)

Mavic silently took the scene in and tried to match it up with what he knew of the area, applying his intellect against the puzzle to try to discern where evil cultists (or whatever else) that might have summoned the malicious ooze from the sewers might find themselves naturally inclined to reside. He glanced at Eshanna in quiet communication.

_Interesting._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

Turning towards the others, George asks, "which way?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2005)

*Morley*

"Doesn't matter to me, but I'd guess whoever spends time down here would stay in the well lighted areas."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 13, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Doesn't matter to me, but I'd guess whoever spends time down here would stay in the well lighted areas."




George cocks his head, "silly human, not if they have a form of dark vision."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Replying to George Morley queries, "Then why the lantern?"


----------



## James Heard (Oct 13, 2005)

"On the other hand, there are all manner of creatures that prefer the dark. I myself prefer the night rather than candlelight, because of the ether spirits that are exuded from the vapors of the wax elementals and damage the pores of your skin. Why, just the other day I was telling Eshanna about a cream I had been developing in my head and..."

Looking at the blank stares from his companions, Mavic stopped.

"What? Just because I am a stout performer of magical arts I can't be concerned with clean skin?"

Eshanna, in the background, just shook her head wearily - her face in her hand.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 14, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Doesn't matter to me, but I'd guess whoever spends time down here would stay in the well lighted areas."




"Not everyone," Reivik puts in.  "The guards, certainly.  The prisoners?  It's traditional, in such dungeons, for everything to be as depressing as possible.  We're looking for a secret in the Deeper Dungeons... I'd think the light would be leading us _away_ from that goal."

"Our information suggested that the sewer tunnel leads directly into the Deeper Dungeons.  We don't want to go much higher into the Keep itself, I'd think."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

Morley shrugs resinedly, "Okay, deeper into the dark depths it is, but I can't say I like it."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 15, 2005)

As the group stands around discussing the finer points of dungeon lighting, the sound of tearing metal rings out.  Everyone wheels about, trying to pinpoint its location and distance.  Morley, George, Latalya, and Reivik all seem to believe that it came from the northerly corridor, while Mavic and Eshanna think it might have come from the south.  All agree that it seemed to not be coming from very close.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2005)

*Morley*

"I think it came from this way," gesturing to the north with his bow. "I guess that sorta makes the lighting debate moot. Let's get moving."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2005)

*Latalya*

_“I agree with what Reivik has said, we should look for that entrance to the Deeper Dungeons.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

*Back in town ... (For khavren)*

The temple-fortress of Mayaheine was not difficult to find, located directly next to the East Gate.  It was a large, rectangular strucle, and looked more like a fortified manor than a church of any kind.  Built of dark-grey stone it was over three stories in height with crenellations on its roof.  A lone watchmen dressed in the slate-grey surcoat of the Shield Maiden patrolled above, and waved down to Anastasia as she rode up.  Above the large, central door was written one of the many mottos of Mayaheine: "Protect those in need".

The heavens had once again opened up today, unleashing a steady, soaking rain that turned the air chill.  The sun was nowhere to be seen and it looked dark enough for twilight, even though it was still morning.

Before she even managed to dismount, the large entrace door opened, and a middle-aged man dressed in the grey and brown colors of the Builders emerged.  Anastasia had met him before, and knew his name was Vellian Tallstone, one of the higher-ranked engineers in service to the Maiden.  He had been a devotee of Pelor who had converted to the worship of the Maiden only in the last few years.  He was dressed in a knee-length rain slicker and carried a walking stick made of a light wood.

"Greetings, Valiant," he muttered, bowing slightly, "it has been long since you came to our house.  Won't you come in out of this miserable weather?  I will send some to deal with the mount."  He gestured with his stick toward the interior of the temple.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I think it came from this way," gesturing to the north with his bow. "I guess that sorta makes the lighting debate moot. Let's get moving."




"Aye!, I agree.  Let us go and be quick about it."


----------



## khavren (Oct 19, 2005)

"Aye, getting in out of the wet would be good, but if you don't mind, I'll stable Faith myself. We have been through alot together over these past years, it would be remiss to not make sure she is taken care of as well."  Anastasia dismounts and follows Vellian into the temple grounds.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 19, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> As the group stands around discussing the finer points of dungeon lighting, the sound of tearing metal rings out.  Everyone wheels about, trying to pinpoint its location and distance.  Morley, George, Latalya, and Reivik all seem to believe that it came from the northerly corridor, while Mavic and Eshanna think it might have come from the south.  All agree that it seemed to not be coming from very close.




"Moving is better than standing still, whether it's in the right direction or not," Reivik addresses the disagreement.

Bar shouldered, he heads up the northerly passage, peering up-corridor with his darkvision.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 26, 2005)

Careful not to make too much noise, the group heads off down the northerly corridor (well, at least according to Reivik it's heads northward).  It ends in a "T" intersection after only 40 feet, with hallways stretching off to your left and right.

You seem to have entered a cell block, evidenced by several ten-foot by ten-foot cells along both the northern and southern walls of the diverging hallway.  Each is closed off by an iron-barred door, although many of these iron doors have been twisted apart into ruin.  They have been haphazardly thrown aside and lie either in the hallway or their cells.  The cells themselves seem to hold mainly dirty straw bedding and the occasional set of manacles fixed to the back walls.

Lit torches have been set at irregular intervals into wall sconces, with only a few short pieces still burning.  The rest seem to have all gone out recently.

Towards the east, the corridor opens into a larger, circular guardroom after about 50 feet.  Toward the west, it also ends in a guardroom, but this one is 70 feet distant.  It is from this room that you can hear the sound of something being dragged.  Exactly what is making this noise is not in evidence, but whatever it is certainly is not trying to be quiet.  You can easily discern furtiture being pushed aside, but all of this is happening out of your line of sight.
_
OOC: Shadowy lighting_


----------



## James Heard (Oct 26, 2005)

Eshanna whispered, "Well, at least we're in the right place if we get caught. I hope you know what you're doing, dwurman."

Mavic quickly hushed his cohort with a jagged finger drawn to his lips.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2005)

*Morley Human Ranger*

"Shall I slip ahead a bit and see what we are up against, or do we move forward as a group?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 21, 2006)

*A look back*



> OOC: The story momentarily flashes back to the morning of Coldeven 15th.  The party has just returned to the rented townhouse after their meeting with Algorthas the Seer.  You are busy preparing to infiltrate Krelont Keep through a long-forgotten escape tunnel and discover what is going on in the Deeper Dungeons.  If you are having trouble remembering exactly what is going on at this point in the narrative, please refer back the the brief summary posted in the OOC thread.





[FLASHBACK]

The rains from the day before have let up, even though the sky is still cloudy and cold.  A stiff wind blows from the high peaks of the Jotens, visible far to the south.  After their brief conversation with Algorthas, the group has made its way back to their pied-a-terre in the western half of the city to gather their belongings and make relevant preparations for a little light sewer spelunking.

None of you slept particularly well after all the commotion of the previous night.  Even after you finally found some rest, your thoughts always returned to the questions raised by the appearance of the ensorcelled guardsman.  Your dreams were filled with dark, threatening shapes and disturbing noises, and a few of you awoke from these night terrors bathed in your own sweat.

As always seems to happen, the kitchen at the back of the house has become a gathering place where everyone comes to periodically check in with each other.  It is a large room on the ground floor of the townhouse.  A small back staircase leades up to the main dining room on the floor above.  One door leads to the walled-in back courtyard.  Next to the door, the stables can be seen through yellowish-tinted windows.  The other door leads to the front entry hall.

A large fireplace used for cooking dominates one wall, providing light and heat.  Numerous cabinets filled with dried foodstuffs and spices occupy the other side of the room.  Two large tables used for food preparation and eating stand in the middle, with numerous chairs strewn about.

Two servants are busy preparing food for the entire company.  They are Josepha and Mirtik, husband and wife caretakers for the townhouse and who live in a much smaller cottage down the street.  Both are of mixed Oerdian-Flan ancestry and look to be in their mid-forties.

Morley Stendal's dog Beau is curled up next to the fireplace, quite unconcerned with the activity going on around him.  Two white and black cats which tenuously belong to the house seem to wish to join him there, but are still a bit wary of the mastiff.  They are sitting under one of the large tables, keeping a close eye on the large, fawny-colored canine.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 25, 2006)

[Flashback]

The two servants were cowed and crowded, as the kitchen filled to the bursting with bustling, bleary-eyed  Reddogs. Gemlem returned without anyone ever knowing he'd left early in the morning with an armful of supplies and kicking at the heels of a rather despondent looking Roen.  The older gentleman, obviously nursing a hangover, now sat eyes cast downwards peeling potatoes while the sharply jabbing finger of Eshanna Maile darted dangerously close to his nose with every viperous word that jerked from her lips. Yes, indeed, for servants that were perhaps unaccustomed to soldiers, the tiny camp of rangers that had parked itself inside their domain was quite undomesticated.

Mavic Larigne sat imperiously in a rough wooden chair, aloofly expelling small rings out in the courtyard from smoking a delicate, elongated pipe. His enormous, rough-looking hands stroked his beard in thought as the grizzled veteran Merres sat on a short stool in front of him, vigorously polishing his boots while his son Anders stood ramrod stiff at attention and gave the Captain a report on the events of the last night. After some coaxing, one of the house cats had deigned to sit upon his lap, and his other hand scratched absently under the animal's jaw.

Thom the Elder and Gemlem had held a whispered conference earlier, and had left for the day to "see the sights" and no doubt obtain whatever largess they had decided was needful. Meanwhile, Mishell had led an eager looking Miggens out to the stables to tend the horses, much to the jealous resignation of Thom Younger, who stood unhappily at the front door of the temporary headquarters of the small cavalry unit.

_It jus' ain't fair_, he thought, glumly looking out at the vastly menacing looking landscape of a peaceful city street. _I was up all night!_

OOC: Note to self, never try this with any more followers than this.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2006)

*Morley Stendal Human Ranger*

[Flashback]

A lean dark haired man comes to the kitchen door from the stables. He pauses to knock the mud from his boots and cloak before entering. He nods companionably to several of the Redarms. Inhaling the smells of food deeply he asks, "Did you lot leave any breakfast?" The big dog near the fire gets up and strides over with a pause for a stretch. The man ruffles the fur of the animals neck affectionately and asks the dog, "So you won't trouble yourself to go for an early morning ride, but at the mention of breakfast you're my best buddy huh?" Finding a hearty breakfast he makes his way up to the dinning room to see who else is about.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

*Latalya*

[Flashback]

With no need for sleep, and only little need for rest, Latalya was up early as usual and she had been sitting in front of the house for a while, watching the morning sky. At the smell of breakfast, the silver-haired elf finally returns to the inside of the townhouse, wrapped inside her cloak to fight the morning chill.

_“Good morning! I hope you slept well.”_

Carefully putting her impressive sword and her elven bow aside, obviously she had considered it wise to go fully armed, even though she was just outside of the house, Latalya takes a seat and a look-around, taking in the impressions radiated by the people around her. Soon, they would head out to infiltrate the castle, and to find out more about what's going on in Istivin... hopefully.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

*Reivik*

[Flashback]

A stout dwarf enters the room, still clad in nightshirt of mail and looking somewhat disheveled. He appears a bit blurry-eyed, and his usually neatly braided beard is beginning to become unraveled. "Need more sleep," grunts Reivik, who then pauses to sniff the air with his craggy nose. "Ah, breakfast." The dwarf quickly helps himself to a heaping portion of food, and begins to eat with a hearty gusto.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2006)

*George*

(flashblack0

Going down to the commone room, freshly groomed and daper looking, George makes his way to the table. "I trust we all had a restfuly night" he comments in an ironic tone. Preparing a small plate for himself, he goes over to where the cat are and begins to absentmindly feed them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2006)

*Morley*

Between bites, Morley greets his companions as they arrive. "A pleasant good morning to you."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

The normally talkative dwarf simply grunts his acknowledgment to Morley. The lack of sleep has obviously left Reivek in a sour mood.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

With only a few pieces of her armor on and her hair tied back she walks into the kitchen area feeling as if she just caught the same amount of sleep as she did back in basic training. “_Sleep_, I fear is something that comes in very small doses in this town.” Whispers Anastasia as she helps herself to an offering of breakfast. After a few moments of silence passes through the kitchen, the holy warrior peers around the room and asks the question that has been on her mind since their arrival, “So my friends, what do you fear is the cause of all’ this?”


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “So my friends, what do you fear is the cause of all’ this?”





Reivik looks up from his plate of food. "Somethin' dark and fearsome, not to doubt. Could it be any other way? As the bards say 'no rest for the weary,' as we certainly found last night." The dwarf gives a quick shake of his head, and goes back to shoveling food into his mouth.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2006)

*Morley*

"Aye, my dreams were troubled as well. I finally gave up on sleep before dawn and went riding. It must be dark magic beyond my understanding. Or the gods have turned their back on this place for some sin. Whatever the case, I hope we can sort it out quickly or madness will surely follow."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2006)

Playing with one of the cats he is feeding George will comment "Seems like we all were plagued by terrible dreams and portents of ill. I wonder if we should not spend the day gathering information and planning a course of action. As it stands now we lack anything concrete to go on other than the feeling that it is coming from the dungeon" Setting the cat aside, George will pour himself a cup of hot tea and offer it to to anyone who indicates a desire.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Anastasia listens carefully to her fellow companions as they share their fears with each other. She places her cup next to George’s and gives him a pleasant smile as he fills it with tea. “Thanks.” She says as she takes the cup and puts it warm contents towards her lips. “Has anyone managed to make contact with the Queen? Or find any clues to the King’s whereabouts or his disappearance?”  She asks after letting the sweet nectar slide down into her stomach.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2006)

The stillness of the early morning conversation around the cooking fire is unceremoniously broken by what seems to be a large wagon pulling up and stopping in front of the house.  This is followed by the deepest, throatiest animal noise you have ever heard and the clopping of enormous hooves on the cobbled street.

The Reddogs' Thom the Younger comes quickstepping into the room and pulls off a curt salute.  He carries a somewhat worried and thoroughly confused expression on his face.

"Ehm ..." he stumbles, desperately grasping for the right words, "there's a large dwarven honor guard just pulled up riding in a palanquin on the largest, meanest-looking sheep I've ever seen."  "Sirs!" he quickly adds, almost forgetting.  His eyes desperately search the room for any kind of orders.

The sound of a ladder being lowered and dwarven mutterings drift in from the street.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 1, 2006)

Eshanna curses underneath her breath and tosses her nonexistent mane of hair at the assembled Reddogs in the kitchen. Making short, chopping gestures they all quickly rise and collect their uniforms, dusting crumbs real and imagined.

A quick retort dashed out into the courtyard by Merres, who had come inside to collect a mug of something warm to drink, drew a nod and a grim smile from the Captain. Collecting himself in much the same way as his men, except with the practiced, tired manner of one long consigned to Court protocols.

"Step lively and in good order!" the officer clipped out, standing imperiously in the waiting hall as his men gathered themselves and nodding graciously at his other companions.

"No need for alarm I suppose," he says in a more conversational tone. "I met some people at the Keep the other day. These are likely related to that cause and the gentlemen who aided us in procuring this temporary lodging. I believe his clan resides at the headwaters of the Davish or something of the sort? Smelting I think, strong steel swords for the monarchy and all that."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Morley*

Morley, Beau at his heels goes to a window for a look at this exceptional sheep. Taking a moment to quiet the excitedly barking dog he waits to see what these visitors want. He goes over to the tea and gets a cup thinking it might jar his sleep deprived mind back into action.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 1, 2006)

The sheep-beast that Beau is barking at is light-grey in color and probably around nine feet at the shoulder.  Enormous, curled horns on its forehead seem to indicate that it is a ram, but as none of you have actually seen one of these creatures in the flesh it is hard to tell.  A squat, metal palanquin sits atop its hairy back, complete with a mounted ballista on its roof.  A ladder is raised by a ground crew of dwarves, mailed and armed, with serious, if somewhat bored expressions on their faces.

Within moment, a small group of well-dressed dwarves slide quickly down the ladder and adjust their attire to make themselves more presentable.  One of these dwarves turns to look at the house as he smoothes out his beard.  "So this is it, yes?  This is where I can find the heroes of Fitela," he remarks to one of his companions.  "Don't see why we had to ride the Druhmbak for such a short trip."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2006)

*Morley*

The ranger drains his tea and brushes any crumbs from breakfast off his clothes. Patting the dog he chastises, "I don't think you want to tangle with that beasty boy. Settle down." Turning from the window to his companions supressing a grin at the odd transport outside he says, "It would appear our reputation proceeds us. A delegation of militant looking dwarves would see the 'heroes of Fitela."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2006)

*George*

With a small smile George will commetn "I wonder if they are home, always heard they were very busy and expensive"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 2, 2006)

"Indeed" Smirks Anastasia as takes another sip of her tea.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 2, 2006)

Mavic the mage arches a brow at his flippant companions. Money? Maybe the "Heroes of Fitela" were lost more to the past and greed than in the streets of Istivin after all.

"Let them in and let's get them some tea. Toying with lords seeking aid or conversation isn't the proper way to rebuild society and good manners lost to the giants."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2006)

"I suppose this means I should get dressed and freshen up a bit." Reivik runs a hand through his matted beard as he stands up from his breakfast. Walking back toward his room, he calls out "I will be back shortly."

The dwarf quickly returns, his face freshly washed, his hair combed out, and his beard properly braided. He wears his ornate battle plate, and no longer appears any worse for wear from the last night's strange happenings.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 2, 2006)

The dwarven dignitaries approach the front entrance of the townhouse.  You can hear a brief, low-pitched argument among them in dwarven which ends when one of them states, "I don't damn-well need a horn blown every time I walk into a room.  I am as big of a fan of tradition as the next dwarf, but sometimes action is what is called for."  There is some low grumbling in response.

A strong knock echoes throughout the house and the same voice continues, "Prince Redmod Dumple of the Dwarven Court requests entrance."   There is a slight pause as he waits for a response.

(_OOC: All of you have heard of Redmod Dumple, as he is quite a well-known figure in these parts.  He was part of the group that uncovered Lolth's machinations 14 years ago, and according to legend, fought his way into her layer in the Abyss to stop her.  With his newfound fame and noble birth he quickly rose in the local dwarven political world and now sits on something called the "Council of Princes".  The Council is in charge of acting as a liason between the dwarfholds in the mountains and the human government in Istivin.  As far as you know Dumple continues the fight against the giants and their allies in the Jotens and Crystalmists, trying to wrest back the conquered territory from them._)


----------



## James Heard (Nov 2, 2006)

Mavic steps forward smoothly and makes a small bow.

"Prince Dumple, I think I speak for everyone in saying that we're honored by this visit. My name is Captain Mavic of House Larigne, and these are my companions."

He gestured toward the rest of the group in turns, "Reivik Dalrak, Ms. Winterheart, the brave knight Latalya, the Ranger Stendal and his dog, my second-in-command Eshanna of the Grey Lady, my Reddogs, and that is George."

"Please come in and make yourself at ease. To what do we owe the pleasure of your company? I trust that the fight still goes well at the fronts?" the mage asked, clearly concerned about any possible new advances from the giants.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2006)

*Morley Stendal Human Ranger*

Morley nods politely as his name is mentioned.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Latalya*

_“It surely is an unexpected pleasure, but a pleasure nonetheless. Prince Redmod Dumple of the Dwarven Court. Your presence honors us,”_ Latalya says courtly, making a quick bow, before moving back to her seat.

Not wanting to repeat what has already been said, the elf waits for the dwarven prince to answer Mavic's questions.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I suppose this means I should get dressed and freshen up a bit." Reivik runs a hand through his matted beard as he stands up from his breakfast. Walking back toward his room, he calls out "I will be back shortly."



Anastasia quickly places her drink back onto the kitchen counter and follows the burly dwarf back up the stairs to freshen up. In just about the same time, she too comes walking back into the kitchen in full gear with Justice at her side and last night's troubles washed away. 







			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> He gestured toward the rest of the group in turns, "Reivik Dalrak, Ms. Winterheart, the brave knight Latalya, the Ranger Stendal and his dog, my second-in-command Eshanna of the Grey Lady, my Reddogs, and that is George."



The holy warror gives a clean and crisp salute to the Prince as she is introduced. Afterwards she falls back into an 'at ease' stance and patiently waits to hear what the Prince has to say.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 3, 2006)

Followed by four dwarves in elaborate armor and intricately-woven beards, Redmod Dumple makes his way into the kitchen.  A mountain dwarf with dark brown hair, and fair, weathered skin he looks to be approaching middle-age, but still seems quite vital.  He is dressed in exquisitely crafted scale mail armor, dyed red and black and carries an ornamental hand axe at his side.

Standing in the doorway he waits for formal introductions to enter.  He makes a short bow as Mavic introduces each of you and then turns back to the Captain of the Reddogs, "The honor is mine.  I am pleased to finally meet all of you in person. As a voting member of the Dwarven Union for the Liberation of Occupied Holds and Other Sundry Communities I was partially responsible for sending all of you to free the Eagles Nest hold last year.  You'll be happy to hear that a contingent of hill dwarves from the Stark Mounds were contracted and have begun mithral mining operations there again.  Hopefully we will soon begin to see the fruits of their renewed labor in the continuing struggle.  Something good should come out of the tragedy that befell my people there."

He is momentarily lost in thought, then continues, "But I have not come here to pass on updates on your past exploits, but to talk about the future.  It is good to see that all of you are still working together.  Too many of the companies and organizations formed during the invasion have since dissolved or have become nests of posturing and infighting. You do not have to look far in this city to see evidence of this.  Most have forgotten that although he has been bloodied and driven back, the true enemy has never been completely defeated.

I have come to see what brings you to this accursed city and if there is anything I can do to be of assistance.  All the peoples of the March are still threatened and we would do well to coordinate our efforts.  Alone and divided we will never be able to reclaim our lands and rights."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 3, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> "The honor is mine.  I am pleased to finally meet all of you in person. As a voting member of the Dwarven Union for the Liberation of Occupied Holds and Other Sundry Communities I was partially responsible for sending all of you to free the Eagles Nest hold last year.  You'll be happy to hear that a contingent of hill dwarves from the Stark Mounds were contracted and have begun mithral mining operations there again.  Hopefully we will soon begin to see the fruits of their renewed labor in the continuing struggle.  Something good should come out of the tragedy that befell my people there."
> 
> He is momentarily lost in thought, then continues, "But I have not come here to pass on updates on your past exploits, but to talk about the future.  It is good to see that all of you are still working together.  Too many of the companies and organizations formed during the invasion have since dissolved or have become nests of posturing and infighting. You do not have to look far in this city to see evidence of this.  Most have forgotten that although he has been bloodied and driven back, the true enemy has never been completely defeated.
> 
> I have come to see what brings you to this accursed city and if there is anything I can do to be of assistance.  All the peoples of the March are still threatened and we would do well to coordinate our efforts.  Alone and divided we will never be able to reclaim our lands and rights."



"I, of course, cannot speak for the rest of my companions, but for me it is Marchioness Emondav's deadline for declaration to stand in stead for my lands. From what our scouts say, Mittleberg proper seems to be rebuilding in good stead, but Larigne manor itself...my home..." he pauses, "It is enough that Larigne blood still flows outside the grave I suppose, but I'll not have my father's sacrifices for Sterich slighted because I'm unable to gain an audience." The dour mage made to stroke his non-existent beard with frustrating results, and frowning, continued.

"Worse, it seems that strange happenings still haunt Istivin; and those disturbances demand looking into as well. I'm tired, desperately tired, of these assaults and obscenities wrought upon our homeland, my lord. And quite frankly, if I had to toss every acre of Larigne land deep into the Abyss to stop it now, just so the things -" he looked guiltily over at Eshanna's ruined face, "Just so the things that have happened to our people never happen again," he concluded, now looking much less like the slightly haughty wizard-lord and more like the weary soldier he truly was.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 3, 2006)

Dumple listens patiently as Mavic Larigne lays out his concerns.  When the wizard mentions the Marichioness you notice two of the dwarven advisors quickly catching each others eye.  Betraying little, they quickly turn back to Mavic to continue listening.

When there is a pause, Dumple speaks again. "This is not the first time I have heard someone mentions this to me, Larigne. Marchioness Emondav has become quite reclusive since the Marquis went missing over a year ago.  The fact," and here he leans in and lowers his voice, "that there have been numerous disappearances in Istivin lately.  The fact that there was an attempt made on her life has only made her more ... shall we say ... alert.  She surrounds herself with her closest advisors and generally will not let ANYONE see her."

He sighs and rocks back and forth on his iron-banded boots. He continues in more normal voice "Having said that, I still know a few people in Krelont Keep and will make sure they are made aware of your predicament. I do not honestly believe that your claim will be delayed or denied."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2006)

*Morley*

Morley considers the discussion and finally speaks. "It is most generous of you to take the time to come here and offer your assistance. In that spirit I ask is there anything we can do for you?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

She listens intently throughout the conversation. Making mental notes as discussion moves a long. _Interesting that they Queen has barracked herself within her own house... _


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2006)

*Latalya*

_“I came to Istivin following an invitation by Marshall Velthundle, but now that we learned that there is something going on here, my priorities have shifted some. I will, of course, follow her invitation at some point, but for now our primary concern should be to uncover the threats and foil whatever they plan to do. We cannot let any harm come to Istivin. Unfortunately we know very little still, so we need to find out more for now.”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 6, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morley considers the discussion and finally speaks. "It is most generous of you to take the time to come here and offer your assistance. In that spirit I ask is there anything we can do for you?"



"Thank you for your generous offer, Master Ranger, but nothing springs to mind at the moment.  That is not to say that all is well, or that I may not require your assistance in the future.  My people have their own troubles in the south.  Too many of the holds and fortresses there are still in the hands of giants and their humanoid allies.  We simply have not had the numbers to make serious attempts at their recapture, and Istivin has been too distracted by their own internal struggles to be of much assistance.  Even if things here were straightened out, the forces under General Terpin or Marshall Velthundle have not recovered their pre-war numbers.  I am afraid that we must bide our time and pick our battles in the meantime."

Dumple clears his throat and his brow furrows with concern, "There have also been rumors of a leader among the enemy known to us only as the Azure Prince.  We first became aware of him this past winter but our informants and diviners have been unable to discover even what race he is.  We do know that he is amassing a force of giants, hobgoblins and goblins at the headwaters of the Davish river.  So far the force is not of a size to cause immediate concern, but the inability to penetrate his identity alone presents a worry."

The dwarven prince then turns to Latalya and listens to her.  He watches her carefully, breaking into a small smile at the mention of the Marshall.

"Velthundle is one of the most well-respected soldiers of any race in our struggle.  You certainly would be wise to eventually take up her invitation."  He sighs before continuing, the smile fading from his face.  "However, if you have any information which might lead you to discover what happened in Istivin during the war, or what canker still eats at its heart, I implore you to investigate post haste.  No body can long live with a bad heart."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Morley*

Nodding, Morley responds, "We are commited to rooting out this 'canker' at the heart of Istivin as you put it. If we turn up anything about an Azure Prince you can trust that we will pass it on. I must appologise as we seem to have forgotten our manners this morning. Can we offer you breakfast?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2006)

*George*

Taking the information in and musing it over George then comments "So we have little hard intelligence just speculation, rumor and feelings"......


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"The only bit of Intel we do have Sir, is vague bit of guidance from an old Sage that recides here in town." Reports Anastasia. Her military training taking over as she address the Prince. "In summary Sir, he wishes for us to seek answers within the City's lower level dungeons. Its there, he says, that we will find what we seek. We were given a map and location to enter the dungeons threw the City's sewer system."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 6, 2006)

Mavic's knuckles whiten dangerously at the mention of a new giant chief leading the invasion anew, but he nods with darkened eyes when the Prince mentions the need to stabilize Istivin.

"Truth. Istivin must stand, and stand as the proud heart, if Sterich is to regain her former glory and magnificence. But the Marchioness, if she has covened herself away..." his eyes brimmed with unshed tears, "How her people need her, need a face and voice... These dark years, the people deserve their leader triumphant, not hedged inside her keep!" he all but hissed, his frustration wrote upon his brow.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 6, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Nodding, Morley responds, "We are commited to rooting out this 'canker' at the heart of Istivin as you put it. If we turn up anything about an Azure Prince you can trust that we will pass it on. I must appologise as we seem to have forgotten our manners this morning. Can we offer you breakfast?"



The Prince shakes his head, holding up his hands in protest, "Thank you, but no.  My group and I have already broken our fast at the home of a local iron merchant this morning.  He insisted that we all try this Baklunish dish that I can't even begin to pronounce.  It was good but quite filling, I'm afraid."

He gives George a sideways glance as he mutters his assertions, then remarks, "Speculation, you say? Rumors and feelings? It is no rumor that this city is tearing itself apart from within, Captain. That is as plain as your ..."  Dumple seems to be about to let loose a string of curses when one of his dwarven advisers clears his throat noticably.  The Prince checks himself and turns to listen to Anastasia, but not without giving George one more hard stare.

"An old Sage?" Dumple asks after the paladin of Mayaheine finishes.  "Which sage might that be?  Whoever it is, I hope that he steers you in the right direction."

He then turns to Mavic and calmly listens, nodding his head when the human finishes.  "I agree.  I too wish the Marchioness were less reclusive.  She has never been a very popular figure in Istivin, not being a native, and her behavior only makes people more suspicious.  I can still remember when the Earl brought her home after one of his campaigns up north.  I think the mysterious disappearance of her husband struck her very hard.  She never thought that she would have to rule a realm foreign to her in his stead."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Morley*

Morley addresses the dwarf's question. "The sage's name is Algorthas. His belief is that an abyssal presence is growing more powerful by the minute in Istivin or more likely below it. His thought is that we are approaching a cataclysm. Given the effects we've seen and even felt, I suspect he is on to something. Our plan is to venture into these deepest dungeons and see what lurks there."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

"Rumors and speculation are often all one gets before a traitor's blade falls," says Reivik, interjecting into the conversation. "There is certainly something foul and insepid lurking in the dark shadows of Istivin." Locking his gaze on the face of Prince Dumple, the dwarf continues. "We will root out this threat and put an end to it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2006)

*George*

Listening to the conversation George once again speaks "Has any speculated that perhaps the Marchioness is under duress or even control by our foes or some magical infulence. Given our foes it is highly possible that someone or something has gained control of her or at least is in a postion in which to influece her actions"


----------



## James Heard (Nov 7, 2006)

Mavic looks at George in horror and disgust.

"So..." he says dangerously, "what exactly would you then propose to do about our liege lady then, Thonthonudainhim of the Elves of Sheldomar?" 

He scowled.

"Don't answer. Half the room would be honor bound to slay you," the mage says quickly, punctuating the thought with a short gesture.

"You disappoint me. In one breath you debase speculation, and in the other you dance the knife edge of treason."

"Why can't you be more like Latalya?" he says, obviously frustrated with the impolitic elf and shaking his head with a smile for his _often_ frustrating elvish friend.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2006)

*Morley*

"Not to put anyone's honor in an uproar, but I don't think we can discount the possiblity that whatever is gripping the people of Istavin, is having an impact on the leaders as well as the man on the street. We've all felt it, I find it makes me somewhat irrational and very irritable too."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"Dispite what is most often to be believed, history has often shown that even great leaders can be as '_mortal_' as thier followers." Says the Holy Warrior with a neutral tone. She quickly raises her hand in hopes to quile any fierce rebutal and says with the same inflection, "Don't misunderstand what I'm saying. I mean no offense. I don't believe the great leaders of this land are behind this canker. However, I feel its safe to say that they are not as immune to the '_fatigue_' as we would believe them to be."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 8, 2006)

Mavic arches an eyebrow.

"Regardless of whether she be immune or frail, she is our liege lady and her influence and regard directs downwards - not upwards."

"If she were bound and determined to spend her days swallowing toads, she'd be our liege still and forever more. It is not our place to question her mentality or motive, in voice at least, as long as we are to be considered good citizens of the March."

"Offense? No. Incredulousness? Yes. If there be a pall over Istivin entire then it may cast its shadow over the Marchioness as well, but we cannot entertain that as a consideration and call ourselves patriots. No, we strike at the darkness and disregard where that shadow might lay, because to suggest the darkness lies in bed with Emondav suggests the kingdom entire is tainted, that the entire social order of all of Sterich is ruined. To suggest that is to entertain traitorous thoughts by process. It is a path of rebellion, and I take no part in it or condone it in others."

"I might hold no dear love for the woman, but she is the soul of seed and soil for my homeland," he explains.

"Let us cast aside our discussions on monarchy though, and get to the meat of the matter. We free Istivin, and cross other bridges when the water rushes under our feet," he said, climbing to his feet.

"Are you sure you would not dine with us, Prince? If not here, then perhaps there is somewhere in the city that you would prefer; and perhaps by way of conveyance allow us a more hands on discussion of the troubles in the streets?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Anastasia WInterheart*

She tilts her head and gives a slight bow towards her friend. Rather than drag out what obviously would be a climatic debate, she concedes and is content to let the conversation go. _If someone accused the Sword of Pelor to be corrupted or corruptible, would I not be just as defensive?_ With the conversation behind them she re-focuses back onto the Prince.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 9, 2006)

Redmod Dumple sits back, casually watching the back and forth in the conversation.  He does not to betray any emotion, simply wanting to take it all in.  Sensing a break he interjects, "I am glad to hear that there are still those among us who perceive the correct danger.  I have spent most of my time outside of the capitol, and have not succumbed to the shortsightedness that seems to have overtaken most people here. Hopefully you will be able to discover what is behind the shadows over Istivin."

He strokes his beard for a few moments and then looks back at one of his advisors, "Well, I think I have said and heard all I came for.  We should make our way back to the compound."  The dwarven prince stands up and rearranges his ornamental armor. "Good luck to all of you, and may the gods bless your endeavors.  If you discover anything of importance, and I have no doubt that you eventually will, I would appreciate hearing about it.  Perhaps I can even be of some assistance.  You can generally find me at the Dwarven Union compound, across the street from the temple of the Soul Forger."

He pushes the chair back under the kitchen table and gives a dwarven salute to the group.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 9, 2006)

*A new addition*

A thought comes to Dumple's mind and he snaps his fingers, "Oh my, I almost forgot. I came across ... well, I came across a stray ... of sorts, and thought that you might like the company.  I believe you are familiar with him."

The dwarf puts two fingers in his mouth and gives out a quick double whistle.  A few moments later the front door is pushed open and a large wolf trots in the door.  He calmly approaches the kitchen and quietly sits down next to fire.

The wolf looks at all of you ... and smiles.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

An incredulous look makes its way onto Reivik's face as he recognizes the wolf. "Nah, it can't be...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2006)

The wolf rises from the his seat after a moment and wanders over to the group.  Pausing at Beau for a brief exchange, the wolf pads a little further forward before giving a great shake of his body.  As he shakes, his body stretches and flows before your eyes until the form of Gregor's human body stands before you.

"Oh, but it can be."

He gives everyone a rather more wan smile than the wolfish equivalent a moment ago.  The years since you last saw him do not appear to have been kind ones.  Gregor still looks as hale and hearty as he did five years ago, but rather more ragged about the edges, and he has trouble meeting anyone's eyes as he stands before you.  Instead he keeps glancing over one shoulder.  He scratches at one ear in a rather inhuman manner before dropping his hand to his side as he catches himself at it.

"It has been a long while . . . it is good to see you all once more."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2006)

*Latalya*

Latalya has been listening to the conversation, there wasn't much to add from her perspective. Mostly everything has been said already. As Redmond Dumple stands up, the elf gathers her etiquette and stands up as well, taking another slight bow towards the dwarven prince.

_“Thank you for your visit and for the kind and encouraging words, sir.”_

As their old friend Gregor enters, in one of his more presentable forms, the smile on Latalya's face broadens and she makes a step forward.

_“What a most welcome coincidence. You have come at the right time. We will need every help we can get... from those we can trust.”_


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"It is good to see you again." Replies Anastasia with a smile as she watches the wolf takes human form.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2006)

*Morley*

The human Ranger smile broadly and then bursts into joyous laughter. He claps the Druid on the back, "You are a ray of sunshine in a month of cloudy skies." Beau too seems pleased engaging in a rearing, tail wagging happy dance around the newcomer.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 10, 2006)

Gregor does his best to return the smiles of Anastasia, Morley and Latalya, but he takes an involuntary step back in response to the elf's step forward and the Ranger's sudden closeness.  He seems more at home with Beau's enthusiastic greeting though.  He bends down to scratch behind the dog's ears as he looks up to Latalya.

"I would be glad to lend what aid I can."

He turns to face Redmond for a moment before continuing his discussion with his old friends.

"Thank you for helping me find my way."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Latalya*

Quickly realizing, that Gregor still seems a little uncomfortable around other people, Latalya moves around and to a window to peer outside; her voice sounds a little distant as she speaks.

_“I do not know, what they have told you so far, but there is something wrong in Istivin. Bad things are happening. People are acting strange.”_

Then she suddenly smiles, as she turns back around.

_“I guess that's nothing new for you, though. Some things never change. And you have always prefered the company of nature's children more than that of the people.”_


----------



## James Heard (Nov 10, 2006)

"As always, the Grey Lady weaves threads of our pasts into Her cunning plans," the mage murmurs, to the nods of the ruined cleric behind him and many of his men.

"Aye, and lucky for man and life besides that she does, where other powers shy away she plans the peace," Eshanna adds.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 10, 2006)

Redmod Dumple smiles at the reunion, although there is also a hint of sadness in his eyes.  He waves his farewells once again and with much clanking and shuffling, the dwarves make their way out to the street.

A horn is blown twice accompanied by the sounds of the rousing of the honor guard and the bleatings of the enormous sheep creature.  You can barely make out Dumple shouting commands as he makes his way up the ladder to the palanquin again.

A few moments later the great beast gets underway and slowly makes its way towards the center of the city again.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 10, 2006)

"Roen! Take this broom and clean up after that beast!" Eshanna, the ever practical priestess of Wee Jas, commands of the horrified-looking Reddog once the palanquin is far away out of earshot.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 11, 2006)

*End of preparations*

The sounds of iron-shod boots on cobbled streets fade into the distance.  With all the senseless anger and mistrust you have experienced since your arrival, you are glad to have found at least one ally in this changed city.

Final preparations are made for your expedition under Krelont Keep.  Bags are packed, prayers are made, components are stowed, and blades given one more sharpening for good luck.  You don't know what lies ahead, but the thought that you will be breaking into the seat of Sterich's monarchy fills more than a few of you with a sense of discomfort.  The hope that keeps you going is that you might discover something which will begin to offer an explanation for what has happened to your country.

As you bid farewell to the staff of your townhouse, the wife performs a short prayer and blessing over all of you, "May Fharlanghn bless your travels and return you safely back home."

[/FLASHBACK]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 11, 2006)

*Back Under Krelont Keep*

Deciding that you will investigate the source of the lantern light down the westerly corridor later, and careful not to make too much noise, you head north.  Morley is certain that the sound of twisting metal  you just heard was coming from this direction.

Like the rest of the passageways you have come across in the dungeon, the corridor is about ten feet across.  Ceilings vault to ten feet overhead.  Walls and ceiling are of reinforced masonry of a dull gray color common in these parts.  The floor is made of uneven flagstones spotted with slime and small puddles, not enough to hinder movement, but enough to give the place a definite odor.  A smell of mustiness and mildew pervades everywhere.  Torches set in rusted wall brackets once provided a shadow-strewn light throughout, but they seemed to have burnt down within the last few hours, judging from the slight smoke still coming from them.

The northerly corridor ends in a "T" intersection after only 40 feet, with hallways stretching off to your left and right.  You seem to have entered a cell block, evidenced by ten foot by ten foot cells along both the northern and southern walls of the diverging hallway.  The cells have iron-barred doors, although many of them look as if they have literally been twisted off. They lie casually thrown aside. The cells themselves seem to hold bedding of mildewed straw and the occasional set of manacles fixed to the back walls.  The two closest ones stand empty.

At the edge of your sunrod's illumination you see that towards the east the corridor opens into a larger, circular guardroom after about 50 feet.  The guardroom seems to be similar to the one you encountered when you first entered the dungeon.  As far as you can see it stands empty.

Toward the west the cell block stretches off beyond the range of human or dwarven vision.

As you stand at the intersection you hear the approach of heavy boots from behind you.  Turning around you see the Valiant of Mayaheine walking towards you clad in her plate armor.  She is accompanied by Gregor in his wolf form, carrying a lit sunrod in his mouth.  Both are caked with the filth you had to wade through in the sewer pipe.

Thanee/J. Alexander:[sblock]Your keen elven eyes perceive that the western cellblock ends in a circular room after about 100 feet.  It seems to be furnished similiar to the guardroom you encountered previously with a table and a few chairs.  Like the previous room, this one seems to have been hurridly abandoned.  One chair lies on its side, and various unidentifiable objects are strewn haphazardly across the floor.  It seems to be devoid of occupants. [/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 13, 2006)

Gregor pads forward looking none to thrilled with the state of his fur.  But he doesn't bother to shift back as he stands patiently at the paladin's side as they meet up with their erstwhile comrades.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Reivik looks carefully down the corridors in both directions, but not seeing anything of interest, he shrugs. The dwarf takes Bar from his shoulder and points down the eastern branch of the "T" intersection. He starts slowly off in that direction, moving as quietly as possible, hoping to get into a position to look into the guardroom beyond.


----------



## James Heard (Nov 13, 2006)

From his position in the middle, Mavic mostly watches the backs of everyone else's heads.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2006)

*Latalya*

Latalya points towards the darkness in the west. _“Another guardroom. Table, a few chairs. Can't make out anyone. Looks like they left in a hurry, just as the other room.”_

As the elf speaks, Noctra detaches herself from under her cloak and carefully flies towards the west, to take a quick look with her heightened senses...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

A smile spreads across her face as she finally makes her way to her friends. In a soft tone she jokes, "We might need a long hot bath after we are done here." She reaches down and playfully scratches the Wolf's thick mane. 

Moving ahead to the front of the formation she takes a quick look in both directions. Quickly closing her eyes, she attempts to find how much of the evil has taken refuge in this place.

OOC: Detect Evil


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Morley*

Bow in hand, Morley keeps an eye out for trouble and considers what might have led to the sudden abandonment of this place. As the additional members of the party arrive Morley nods in greeting, "Yes, a bath and a bonn fire for our clothes is in order."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 14, 2006)

"Speak for yourself, a little magic and even these wretched things will suit." He sniffed and frowned, adding, " Eventually."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Morley*

With a mock bow Morley holds his nose and quips, "Truely Mavic, your powers have grown to an amazing degree."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 14, 2006)

Mavic draws himself up into a regal pose.

"And don't you forget it, don't you ever forget it," he says mock-haughtily, while Eshanna merely frowns at the test of her master's dignity.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ignoring the human conversation floating above his head for a moment, Gregor paces a little bit in the hallway, peering around for any signs of anything interesting.  He briefly laments lacking a true wolf's keen sense of smell . . . but then reconsiders after thinking about what covers him.  Lacking anything useful to contribute at this point he follows after the others.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2006)

*George*

Taking in the banter, George will remain largley silent. When it is completed he will say "Care to have me slink ahead and recon the area?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 14, 2006)

*Pride comes before the ...*

You begin to make your way down the eastern branch of the cell block, heading towards the seemingly abandoned guard room.  Before you can even take two steps, there is a high-pitched screetching that all of you instantly recognize as coming from Noctra, Latalya's bat familiar.  Flying like a ... well, like a bat out of the Nine Hells down the western corridor she continues twittering with alarm around the elven knight's head, obviously trying to warn you all about something.

Thanee:[sblock]Noctra squeaks, "Cold, evil, danger down this way!  Not living! Not breathing! Coming this way!"[/sblock]
Quickly scanning ahead and behind you none of you see anything out of the ordinary  (_OOC: Everyone makes Listen and Spot checks_).  You do feel an unearthly chill travel down your spine.  It steadily increases in intensity, and seems to be emanating from both the western and the eastern guard rooms.

Bloodweaver1:[sblock]_OOC: You definitely detect evil coming from down the eastern corridor, although it seems to be stangely "flickering" in and out of existance, as if something is blocking it some of the time.  You do not detect anything down the western corridor._[/sblock]

(_OOC: Switching into combat rounds.  All of you get a full round to prepare for what is about to hit.  I am rolling initiative, but as you have nothing to attack this round, the exact order does not matter right now. PLEASE POST ALL COMBAT ACTIONS TO THE NEW COMBAT THREAD_)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 16, 2006)

*Combat Round 1*

The elven scout, George, prepares to meet the foul beasts by readying his bow and actively looking for an opponent.  _(OOC: Ready action)_

"The canker has sent its minions to deal with us," replies Anastasia as Latalya's bat come screaching down the hall. She turns to face the hidden evil with her sword and shield raised high, all the while relaying the increasing presence of evil in front of them and behind them to her friends. In a firm voice she calls out, "Stay together, and Mayaheine will protect us."  (_OOC: casts Protection from Evil on herself as she is not within Latalya's circle.)_

Gregor drops the sunrod at his feet, freeing up his jaws for whatever foe might approach. His hackles raise as he turns in place, looking east and west at the source of the emanation. A low growl forms deep in his throat as he considers the approaching threat.  (_OOC: drops sunrod, full defense AC: 25, 16 touch_)

Sensing danger, Morley begins a brief chant while putting a hand to his holy symbol. As he completes the spell he reaches down to touch Beau's neck with a slightly glowing hand. He raises his bow once more straining to see what is upon them.  Seeing that there is no immediate thread, he reaches back and takes up the sunrod discarded by Gregor.  With a cry of "Heads up, coming through," he tossess it between the ranks of the party members.  It lands about 10 feet out in front of the party and illuminates the passage ahead. _(OOC: Casts Nature's Favor on Beau giving him a +1 bonus to hit and damage for 5 minutes)_

_“Undead,”_ Latalya says, as she draws her impressive greatsword from the scabbard on her back. Holding it in one hand for now, she completes some arcane gestures with the other, while casting a spell of protection. _(OOC: Draw Weapon; Cast Shield, shared with Noctra)_

Reivik, realizing that the foe must already know that they are there, begins to tell an ancient dwarven saga of good against evil. As he speaks, a feeling of courage begins to flow through the bodies of his companions. He hefts Bar and prepares himself to meet the enemy. (_OOC: Use Inspire Courage, Everyone gains +1 bonus_)

Mavic looks back at Eshanna, and with a shrug they both wait for whatever it is to show up, unwilling to expend vital spell energies without a clear target for a battle in some damnable hallway.
"If undead they be, then the Lady's blessings shall soon enough show them their Master, Eshanna says.
Mavic winces, and almost imperceptibly shakes his head, knowing full well that Eshanna didn't particularly have any problems with the dead while away from his companions. _Politics_, he thinks, _Everywhere I go there's politics._

COMBAT MAP


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 17, 2006)

*Cell Block Combat Round 2*

"This should be interesting gentlemen, we can sense something but I can not see anything. Let's be on our toes". George continues to actively scan the area in front of him ready to lose an arrow at the first sign of trouble. (_OOC: Ready action_)

Patience is a Virtue well worth waiting for... The old saying runs quietly through Anastasia’s mind as she grips her sword in anticipation. (_OOC: Ready action until she can attack a viable target_)

Morley begins another incantation, this time the magic flows over him and Beau equally through their shared bond. (_OOC: cast Cat's Grace shared with Beau, +4 Dex for 5 min_)

Mavic, ever vigilant hero of the marches, taps his foot impatiently waiting for whatever it is that is making its dastardly way toward them to arrive.

He does not have to wait long.  Moments later a group of three charcoal-gray humanoid shapes detach themselves from the darkness in the eastern guardroom.  Their bodies are made of insubstantial smoke and soot, and lack any identifying detail.  Their eyes glow a dull green and are filled with a hatred that you only see among the undead.
Most of you faced creatures such as this at the beginning of the War Against the Giants.  During the flight of the refugees from Fitela, a powerful gnoll thrall of Yeenoghu had summoned creatures such as these and sent them to sew chaos in your camp at night.  These undead shadows and drained the life out of more than a dozen people before being overcome.  You can still recall the tortured faces of the dead village folk to this day.

Grateful of finally having a target, the elven sniper lets an arrow fly.  Sadly it simply passes through its target, clattering into the wall of the guard room behind it.  You remember that creatures such as this are fiendishly hard to hit even with magical weapons.  (_OOC: Readied longbow attack against Shadow A 2 + 17 + 1 (inspiration) – 4 (cover from Anastasia) = 16, hit! Miss chance roll 31, failure_)

The undead creatures rush at your front line, their shadowy, dark hands stretched out before them.  Thankfully, this is exactly what Anastasia has been waiting for.  She slashes at the first shadow that seems to be coming for Reivik.  The paladin’s sword tears through the ephemeral midsection of the shadow, ripping some of its substance away. (_OOC: Readied Clarity attack on Shadow A 20! + 15 + 1 (Inspiration) = 36, hit! Miss chance roll 89, success! Damage 1d8 + 4 + 1 (Inspiration) + 2d6 = 18 hp_)
Seemingly aware of the threat of the holy sword, the undead reaches out to drain the life of her, but the attack is clumsy and Anastasia easily sidesteps it. (OOC: Shadow A touch attack automatic failure)

The second creature floats toward Reivik silently, but is not fast enough. (OOC: Shadow B double moves).
The third shadow is a bit more cautious and makes its way partway down the hallway before partially merging with the cell block walls. (OOC: Shadow C double move, now has cover)

The dwarf finally sees his chance to strike.  Reivik continues his storytelling, even as he swings Bar in vicious, powerful strokes at the nearest shadows.  His first attack connects soundly with the shadow already hurting from the paladin's onslaught, tearing away more of the undead creature's shadow-stuff.  The second swing seems as if it would connect, but simply passes through the shadow. (_OOC: Bar full attack on Shadow A: attack#1 20! + 14 + 1 (Inspiration) = 35, hit! Miss chance roll 89, success! Damage 1d12 + 18 + 1 (Inspiration) = 30 hp; attack#2 20! + 9 + 1 (Inspiration) = 30, hit! Miss chance roll 43, failure_)

Gregor's muzzle expands as his teeth seem to grow into a bristling maw full of daggers. His face is frozen in a menacing snarl as he lashes out at the first foe that comes within reach.  His wish is soon granted as three more shadow undead come streaming down the western corridor towards the druid and the elven magus.  Sadly his teeth close on nothing but air.  A split-second later, a second creature moves past the shapeshifter towards his elven companion, leaving itself open.  Again the druid is unable to tear at the gossamer body of the shadow. (_OOC: readied morphic bite attack on Shadow D 2 + 13 + 1 (Inspiration) = 16, hit! Miss chance roll 25, failure; morphic bite AAO on Shadow E 5 + 14 = 19, hit! Miss chance roll 50, failure)_)

Prepared to defend herself, Latalya strikes the first of the undead, that she can reach. (_OOC: Combat Expertise 5; readied greatsword attack on Shadow E 6 + 10 = 16, hit! Miss chance roll 89, success! Damage 2d6 + 9 = 14 hp_)

The shadows which emerged from the western corridor finally see their chance to attack.  Already locked in combat with the druid, the undead closest to him reaches out, dark fingers trying to wrap around the wolf's head.  They seem to penetrate the druid's skull, draining him of his vital strength.  Having already taken a bit of a beating from the elf, the second shadow of this group tries to reach through her protections, but is unsuccessful.  The third shadow seems to circumvent the bottleneck created by the combat in front of it.  It simply slips through the cell block walls, appearing from the wall next to Latalya. (_OOC: Shadow D touch attack against Gregor hits AC 15, hit! Damage: 5 points of Str damage; Shadow E touch attack against Latalya hits AC 9, miss; Shadow F double moves through walls, avoiding AOO_)

Eshanna grits her teeth and strokes the wooden disk of the Grey Lady at her breast, whispering the prayers of command and conditioning impressed upon the dead by their Mistress Wee Jas. Indeed, these creatures would learn to respect a priestess of the Pale Magics this day or die their True Deaths to bow to the Lady herself soon enough. The shadow which just emerged from the wall next to her immediately turns toward her, its eyes now open wide, its mouth open in evident awe. (_OOC: rebuke undead check 1d20 = 15, rebukes 9 HD of undead, Shadow F rebuked_)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 22, 2006)

*Cell Block Combat Round 3*

With a brief order to Beau and a quick step, Morley swaps places with his dog and unleashes a flurry of arrows at the nearest foe.  Three of the master archer’s arrows bury themselves in the body of the undead apparition.  As lightning courses through its form, it dissolves into nothingness with a hollow scream.
(_OOC: Five foot step full attack on Shadow E, attack#1: 9 + 18 = 27, hit! Miss chance 88, success! Damage: 1d8 + 5 + 1d6 = 14 hp of damage, attack#2: 9 + 18 = 27, hit! Miss chance 91, success! Damage = 12 hp of damage, attack#3: 8 + 13 = 21, hit! Miss chance 99, success! Damage = 15 hp of damage, attack#4: 2 + 8 = 10, miss; Shadow E is destroyed_)

Mavic curses as he notes the enclosed space around him and his options. _Can't use half of my spells because of this thrice-bastardly narrow corridor,_ he thinks.  Calming himself, Mavic wiggles his fingers in the intricate dance of the fire arcana and murmurs the low incantations of evocation before he jabs an immaculate nail at the shadowy shapes.  Three vaguely lion-shaped gouts of scarlet flame shoot from his fingers.  Two hit their targets, consuming them momentarily in a blaze which casts nightmarish shadows across the cell block walls.  The third impacts on the ceiling, leaving a large, smoking scorch mark.
(_OCC: casting scorching rays, Touch attack vs. Shadow A: 7 + 7 - 4 (cover) - 4 (firing into melee) = 6, miss; attack vs. Shadow B: 17 - 1 = 16, hit! Miss chance 86, success! Damage 4d6 = 18 hp of fire damage; attack vs. Shadow C: 17 - 1 = 16, hit! Miss chance 53, success! Damage = 19 hp of fire damage_)

Scanning the combat before him, George continues his course by using his bow against the foul beasts.  Both arrows disintegrate the shadows they hit, as the undead dissolve into nothingness.
(_OCC: Longbow full attacks vs. Shadow B:, attack: 19 + 17 – 4 (firing into melee) – 4 (cover) = 28, hit! Miss chance 67, success! Damage: 1d8 + 7 = 15 hp of damage; Shadow B is destroyed; attack#2 vs. Shadow A: 15 + 4 = 19, hit! Miss chance 94, success! Damage = 11 hp of damage; Shadow A is destroyed_)

Without any emotion, the remaining shadow in the eastern hallway rushes towards Anastasia, dark fingers outstretched.  They briefly rake through her helmeted skull as you see the paladin visibly convulse.  With a new gleam in its eye, the creature attempts to retreat through the wall of the neighboring cell.  As it does this, Reivik sees an opening and strikes with Bar, but the maul catches on nothing but a bit of the wall, sending out a small shower or mortar. The shadow passes through the cell wall, disappearing from view.
(OOC: Shadow attack hits touch AC 16, hit! Damage = Anastasia takes 5 pts of Str damage; Shadow attempts Spring Attack, draws AoO from Reivik as it tries to leave the square in front of Anastasia; AoO attack with Bar: 20, automatic hit! Miss chance 7, failure)

Calm and seemingly at peace in the midst of battle, Reivik continues his story, telling of how the dwarven clans joined together to face a great darkness, continuing to inspire his companions. His story tells of how his forefathers followed their foes into their lairs, so that none would return to plague them ever again.  At the same time, he swings his mighty greathammer powerfully, rushing after the retreating shadow, determined to send this unearthly foe back to the nether!  Sadly, even his inspiring saga does not help him to hit the elusive creature.
(_OOC: Move action; continue Inspiring Courage; Bar attack vs. Shadow C: 2 + 14 = 16, hit! Miss chance 2, failure_)

Whimpering slightly as he feels his strength flowing from him, Gregor nevertheless presses the fight against these spectral foes. He attempts to close his teeth around something more solid.  His magically enhanced jaw makes contact with the shadow substance which tastes of mold, lost dreams, and ash.
(_OOC:  Attack vs. Shadow D: 20, automatic hit! Miss chance 61, success! Damage 1d8 + 4 = 12 hp of damage_)

Inspired by her successful attack, Latalya presses forward and swings her sword against the shadowy creatures once more.  Wasting not a single breath, the elf then steps forward and attacks the next undead foe immediately.  Even though she still keeps a healthy distance from the strange being her attacks become wilder now.  Although her first hit connects with the shadow’s arm, tearing off a large chunk of dark matter, the second only finds air.
(_OOC: Combat Expertise 5, Power Attack 2; greatsword full attack#1 vs. Shadow D: 9 + 10 = 19, hit! Miss chance 54, success! Damage 2d6 + 13 = 19 hp of damage; attack#2: 18 + 5 = 23, hit! Miss chance 23, failure_)

Still having a hard time keeping its eyes off the priestess of Wee Jas, the shadow facing nonetheless reaches out towards Latalya when she is attacked.  Its fingers seem to shrink back before the elven knight’s holy aura.
(_OOC: Shadow F touch attack vs. Latalya hits AC 19, miss_)

The shadowy undead next to Gregor looks at him with greedy eyes, as it tries to once again plunge its fingers into him.  With a howl the wolf is struck deeply once again.
(_OOC: Shadow D touch attack vs. Gregor hits AC 16, hit! Gregor takes 6 pts of Str damage_)

Eshanna smirks confidently, and draws and swings her mighty bastard sword at the beast before her in one lightning fast smooth motion.  Both cuts only catch on vapor.
(_OOC: Bastard sword full attack on Shadow F, attack#1:11 + 9 = 20, hit! Miss chance 15, failure; attack#2 12 + 4 = 16, hit! Miss chance 14, failure; Eshanna has Quick Draw, because it makes great drama._)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Nov 28, 2006)

With hardly a pause, Morley begins another volley of arrows at the shadow to the south.  The first three find their target and the undead sizzles slightly as the lightning courses through it, leaving behind a burning smell.  The fourth arrow passes through the specter, clattering off an unseen wall in the distant dark seconds later. (_OOC: Longbow full attack#1 vs. Shadow F: 20, automatic hit! Miss chance 59, success! Damage 1d8 + 1d6 + 4 = 9 hp; attack#2: 9 + 18 = 27, hit! Miss chance 97, success! Damage = 9 hp; attack#3 9 + 13 = 22, hit! Miss chance 75, success! Damage = 12 hp; attack#4: 17 + 8 = 25, hit! Miss chance 16, failure_)

Mavic smiles with unabashed self-satisfaction as his whispered flames lick away the two shadows, and then turns toward the shadow facing his lieutenant, his fingers weaving cyan arcs of electricity until the magics form into darts of the purest element that reach out to kiss their destination.  This time the shadow seems to positively wail as the magic tears it into dozens of dark pieces.  (_OCC: casts Magic Missiles: 5 missiles at 1d4+1 each toward Shadow F: Damage = 18 hp; Shadow F is destroyed_)

Scanning the combat before him, George continues his course by using his bow against the foul beast. (_OCC: Composite longbow full attack#1 on Shadow D: 16 + 17 = 33, hit! Miss chance 71, success! Damage = 1d8 + 7 = 14 hp; attack#2 1, automatic miss_)

Feeling her strength being drained from her, she quickly focuses her mind and summons the strength of her deity. With her strength briefly returned to her, she quickly follows her stout companion after the fleeing undead.  The potent might of Mayaheine is truly behind her swing, as Clarity strikes a mighty blow against the floating apparition. (_OOC: Divine Might (free action); move 20 feet, Standard attack on Shadow C: 10 + 13 = 23, hit! Miss chance 60, success! Damage: 1d8 + 8 + 2d6 (Holy) = 20 hp_)

Undeterred in the face of its imminent destruction, the shadow stays locked in combat with Reivik.  In his weakened state, he is unable to evade the undead's touch.  His knees buckle visibly as his brawn is literally sucked out of him. _(OOC: Shadow C touch attack on Reivik: Hits touch AC 11, hit! Damage: 5 pts of Str damage)_

Pursuing the last shadow on this side of the group, Reivik continues to tell his story, his voice steady and loud, despite the increasing strain of swinging Bar. The dwarf attacks the nearby shadow relentlessly, with powerful strokes of the heavy greathammer.  Despite his reduced he is nevertheless able to finish his work and the shadow falls before him. (_OOC: Inspiring courage; 5 pt. Power Attack; Greathammer full attack#1 vs. Shadow C: 6 + 11 = 17, hit! Miss chance 58, success! Damage = 1d12 + 18 = 20 hp; Shadow C is destroyed_)

Wary of the dangers of falling prey to these creatures, Gregor focuses his efforts on avoiding their attacks as he seeks to get clear of the melee. (_OOC: Full defense (AC: 25, touch: 16); 5 foot step SW_)

Latalya continues her furious attacks against the shadowy undead, seeing that Gregor already has trouble staying on his feet... or paws. “Hold out, Gregor!” she tries to encourage the druid to be a bit more defensive, while she tries to dissipate the shadow.  Drawing on strength none of you knew she had, the elven woman slashes viciously at the undead creature.  It barely dodges her first group of blows, but fades into nothingness as the second impact with its insubstantial form. (_OOC: Combat Expertise 0, Power Attack 8; Full attack#1 on Shadow D: 4 + 7 = 11, miss; attack#2 17 + 2 = 19, hit! Miss chance 83, success! Damage: 2d6 + 25 = 31 hp; Shadow D is destroyed_)

COMBAT IS OVER


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Reivik falls to one knee and uses Bar to help support his weight as the weakness of the shadow's touch momentarily overcomes him. He trails off his storytelling as he realizes that the battle is done. With a groan, the dwarf staggers to his feet and back into the corridor.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

As the last shadow falls, the wolfish form of Gregor rises up off the ground, changing into a human as it goes.  When at last Gregor stands complete before the group, he suddenly collapses again, lying on the ground.  He struggles to turn himself over, then lies on his back, seemingly pinned down by the weight of his gear.

"That could have gone better."


----------



## James Heard (Nov 28, 2006)

"By the goddess, is anyone more hurt than ill-touched by these shades?" Eshanna says, rushing toward her master and attempting to examine the indignant mage, who merely hisses.

"Not ME woman! Tend to those who danced closer than I with the Lady's lost!" he says, struggling to keep her from inspecting him closely.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2006)

*Latalya*

_“Could have gone worse, too. Need a hand?”_ Latalya offers to help get Gregor back on his feet, after putting her sword back into its sheath. _“But I guess the more pressing question is... how can we help you regain your strength?”_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Morley*

While the others tend to the injured, Morley redies another arrow and keeps an eye out for additional foes.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Gregor waves off Latalya's offer of aid for a moment, and begins divesting himself of gear, dropping items on the ground around him until he has lightened his load enough to stand under its weight.  He then accepts Latalya's proffered hand and staggers to his feet with her aid.  He sifts in his pouch and pulls out a pair of pale pearls, weighing them in his hand as he speaks.

"I have some magic to restore drained strength for any of us that the damned things hit.  Gather round and let's see what I can do.  It isn't much though, so no complaining."


[sblock=ooc]Lesser restorations all around!
Two memorized, plus using two 2nd level Pearls of Power = 4 castings.
Two for me (2d4), one each for Reivik (1d4) and Anastasia (1d4).
I think that's everyone who was hit, right?[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Nov 29, 2006)

OOC: several people were hit with Dex damage from last combat I think.
Here was the state and status from Alex back in 09/05 (which was moments ago )


			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Reivik: 95 out of 107 (2 pts of Dex damage)
> Latalya: 98 out of 68
> Noctra: 34 out of 34
> Mavic: 40 out of 45 (4 pts of Dex damage)
> ...



Everything else is on top of that.

Eshanna, suitably chastened, turns to Morley the Ranger with a sour look and releases the Lady's prayers against poison to allow for her to twist the Lady's essence in upon itself and heal him.

'Don't be asking me to dance after this is over just because of this, ranger," the priestess says without a trace of humor on her ruined face. 

"Och. Yea dog and mine above alike spend more time on their teeth. What have yea been _eating_, and does the Lady know yea raided a tomb to cook it?" she says, wincing as she hovers close to the wounded ranger.

Meanwhile, seemingly unfazed by the combat or nearly everything, Mavic peers at the walls and studies their construction.

"Yes, I will definitely have some words with the Marchioness about the city's sewers before this is through," he says, making to stroke his still non-existent beard with a frustrated scowl.

He turned to Eshanna.

"I'm growing it BACK, no matter how much older some people say it makes me look. I man cannot THINK without a beard," he exclaimed.

OOC: Eshanna expends on of her uses of Spontaneous Healing and dismisses her _Neutralize Poison_ for a Cure Critcal Wounds (4d8+8) upon Morley


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

"Hear, hear!"

Gregor gives a small cheer in response to Mavic's beardly pronouncement.  A rarely genuine smile splits his own shaggy beard for a moment as he combs it lightly with his fingers before returning to the task at hand.

[sblock=ooc]Dex damage too?  Where are we?  The lost caverns of the fane of I should have prepared more restoration spells?  Sheesh!    [/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Nov 29, 2006)

Mavic looks startled at the Druid's pronouncement, and watches as a louse leaps from the hairy countenance.

"Er, I might," he says, looking lamely over at his disapproving lieutenant, "Be persuaded to not have something quite so....robust, he concludes, trying to find the polite words.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2006)

*Morley*

The ranger bows his head and thanks for the healing. "I do thank you lady." He takes out a simple wand and calls upon its magic to heal himself of some of his wounds. 

OOC: Cure Serious Wounds


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Shealthing her sword, Anastasia walks over to her Dwarven compainion, and together they limp their way back to the group. Looking down to her friend she says, "As the dwarven saying foes, 'Any battle you can walk from is a good battle indeed'."

She bows her head in thanks as Gregor's mystical energies remove her fatigue and help restore some her strength. "Hopefully that will be the last we see of them."

OOC: -5 Str damage + 1d4 Restoration


----------



## James Heard (Nov 30, 2006)

"Are we walking away then? I imagine Roen's made some stew already, with those nice potatoes he claimed he saw in the market. We could kill anything  that makes itself a nuisance on the way out, have a nice dinner and sleep in a warm bed, then come back in the morning a bit more prepared for her ladyship's midden."

"Stew sounds good right now, in any case. Unless we're prepared to blast our way to the end of this _today_, come abyss or oblivion? I warn yea all, unlimbered so my magic will likely become less, how would you describe it? Ah yes,  delicate."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Looking down to her friend she says, "As the dwarven saying foes, 'Any battle you can walk from is a good battle indeed'."





Reivik smiles at Anastia. "True enough. Of course, my people also say that as long as you take your foe with you when you die, it is a good battle. I prefer to live. Especially when we are fighting does from beyond the grave."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2006)

*Morley*

"Normally, I would be in favor of stew, but the smell down here has dampened my desire for food. I really don't want to come back here. I say press on."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2006)

*Geroge*

"Pressing on makes more sense, that way at least we will have more information to go on to plan our next series of moves"  George replies


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Once finished with his spell casting, Gregor leans with his back against the wall for a moment to let the spell take effect.

"Well, we can push on if you all want, but I'm warning you. . . any more creatures having a root around in my head and I'm going home."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 1, 2006)

*George*

In response to Gregor's comment, George will say in a casual off handed way so as to imply it is being said in jest "I thought there would be plenty of room in there for them to root"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Gregor gives George a wolfish stare, literally as he changes shape before the man's eyes to growl his response.  Then his licks his chops thoughtfully for a moment before returning to his human form.  He gathers up his shed equipment once more, hoping that his strength has returned enough to carry it all again.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"We should press on. I fear that if we leave, the evil will only replace its fallen." States the Holy warrior as she begins to look about the area.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 7, 2006)

Clutching the magical pearls in his hands, Gregor begins mumbling the words that complete the restorative spells on Reivik, Anastasia, and himself.  (_OOC: casts 2 lesser restoration spells on himself: 2d4 = 7 points of Strength damage healed; casts 1 lesser restoration spell on Reivik: 1d4 = 2 points of Strength damage healed; casts 1 lesser restoration spell on Anastasia: 1d4 = 4 points of Strength damage healed_)


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

As Gregor feels his strength flow back into him, he begins to perk up a little.  The shadows touch have still left him weakened, but he no longer trembles on death's door.

"Let's move."

He shifts back into his wolf form and gives a small yip to get everyone up and moving as he resumes his place in the marching order.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

Reveik nods his thanks to Gregor. Although still feeling weakened, he is strong enough to continue on. He once again lifts Bar to rest against his shoulder, the weapon's shaft sliding into the groove in his armor, and starts forward down the passage.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 8, 2006)

*The journey onward*

Three options present themselves to the group.  You can either investigate the guard room to the east that the shadows emerged from.  You could also head down the western corridor which Latalya assured everyone ends in a similar guard room.  The final option is to turn back and explore a branch of the cell block you passed by earlier.

As you decide on where to go next you hear the sound of metal being bent or torn coming from down the western cell block corridor.  It sounds as if it is as least 100 feet away, although in these long echoing corridors it is hard to tell.  It rings out for a few seconds, immediately replaced by muffled humanoid screaming.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Reivik immediately turns about at the sound of the tortured metal. "West, then" he says quietly to the group. He begins moving slowly in that direction, Bar now held in a readied position.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Morley*

With a nod, Morley says, "That does seem to be where the action is." He nocks a fresh arrow and moves with the others toward the sound.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2006)

*Latalya*

_“The direction is as good as any other, but at least we know, that something is there.”_

Latalya moves closer towards the assumed location of the sound, together with the others. Her sword has been sheathed by now, and her longbow is out and ready to strike.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 8, 2006)

The metallic screech followed by human screams cause Gregor's hackles to raise.  He spins to face the sounds, crouching low.  When the others begin to move, he pads after them, head swinging for side to side watching for attacks from inside the walls.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 8, 2006)

"Screaming is always a good indicator of where we're needed."

Nodding at the rest of the party, the Captain of the Reddogs and his trusted lieutenant follow.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

With her returned strength and her trusted sword and shield in hand, she follows her stuat friend as they make their way down the western corridor. As they make thier approach, she focuses her will and attempts determine what awaits them down the hall. 

OOC: Detect Evil


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 25, 2006)

(_OOC: Morley's casting of Cure Serious Wounds completely heals him. The statuses of the party in the first post of the INFO THREAD have been updated and should be correct.  Note that a number of you still have ability damage in effect.  Also, all of the spells cast during this combat that have a duration of min/level are still in effect until I say otherwise._)

Feeling somewhat restored you carefully make your way away from the scene of the encounter with the undead shadows.  The cell block corridor continues for almost a hundred feet to the west, interrupted every few feet by the cells themselves.  Most of their doors have been broken open or completely ripped off, and the smell of centuries of sweat and excrement mingles with the pervasive odor of mildew.

The hallway ends in another circular guard room, empty like all the others.  Like before, it looks as if the guards had been here only moments ago, then simply disappeared.  Half-full cups of watery wine stand next to nearly finished meals, and warmth still radiates slightly from the coals of the large brazier in the corner.  The room is otherwise furnished with a table and a few chairs, in addition to a number of low shelves which hold commonplace equipment and supplies.

The only exit of the room is a door to the south-west which seems to have been torn from its hinges.  Through it you can see shadowy torch light reflecting off the curving wall of the hallway beyond it.  You can also hear very low moaning coming from somewhere down this corridor.

The room seems unoccupied.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2006)

Reivik surveys the room briefly, and not seeing any danger he moves toward the exit. As he nears, he peers into the corridor beyond to see if he can determine the source of the moaning.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Dec 26, 2006)

Reivik creeps toward the far exit, trying to be as quiet as possible (_OOC: Untrained Move Silently check_).  Remarkably noiseless despite his plate armor he glances out of the ruined door.

The corridor continues in a south-westerly direction for less than 10 feet before making a turn to the left and heading directly south.  He cannot see beyond the bend, but standing in the doorway he detects the smell of rotting meat coming from somewhere beyond it.

Back with the main body of the group, Gregor's enhanced sense of smell picks up the same, but to him the information conveyed is much more detailed.  At least three or four humanoid bodies lie decaying in the area to the south, having been dead for a few days, possibly a week.

A single man's moaning can still be heard echoing through the underground passageway from the same direction.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

Reivik turns and offers a shrug to his companions. He continues to wait in the doorway, Bar held ready, while he awaits his companions to follow him.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Latalya*

Her longbow still held firmly in hand, and an arrow ready to welcome anyone, that should dare to oppose them, Latalya moves up to Reivik, trying to pinpoint the location, where the supposed prisoner can be heard. The elf then slowly heads towards this area.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2006)

*Morley*

The ranger also carries his bow at the ready and follows along in his acustomed place in the ranks, "I don't know what's making you wrinkle your nose, but to me it smells of trap."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2006)

As Latalya joins Reivik, he moves into the corridor toward the moaning sound. Although he seems to be completely calm, the dwarf's grip on Bar belies what perhaps is some level of apprehension at what lies ahead of them.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Anastsia follows her compainions as they make their way down the merky hallway. Her sword and her faith at the ready.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 30, 2006)

Eshanna looks towards Mavic for guidance or insight, but finds him intent only upon following their companions and discovering the source of the disturbance.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2007)

Gregor pads after the others, his shaggy muzzle swinging low to the ground as he pricks his ears up to focus on the moaning.  He bares his teeth in a silent growl as the scent of death fills his nose.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2007)

*George*

George will continue with the party, bow at the ready in order to support the group should it be attacked again.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 4, 2007)

The group carefully threads its way through the short corridor into a much-larger room beyond.  The smell of decaying flesh is now obvious to you all, and the low moaning you have been hearing for the past few minutes only gets louder.

The large room you enter can only have been used for one purpose.  Implements of torture are spaced about the interior of this chamber.  They appear well-used, if poorly cleaned.  Most are spotted with old blood stains.  Many of them still contain victims: a contorted body lashed to a rack here, a slumped over victim in a spiked cage there.  The bodies fill the place with an unpleasant, cloying stink that seems a bit stronger than even the presence of so much death could account for.

As you enter the room the pitiful moaning stops, and an enormous, nearly 10 foot tall bipedal creature steps out from behind a rack.  Dark gray in color, it looks like a massive, roughly humanoid toad with arms in place of forelegs.  Its wide mouth has rows of blunt, powerful teeth, and long spines run down the length of its back.  It is holding a severed human arm its left hand, and judging from the fact that it is chewing, seems to have just taken a bite from it.

Foul, red-tinged saliva spills from its mouth, the stench nearly overpowering your senses.  As its onyx eyes swivel towards the group, each of you hears words spoken in your head.  Words spoken in your mother tongue, but suffused with a foulness not of this world.

"Reukalar is so glad you finally found him," it rasps.  "He was getting so lonely and he worried that the Black Ones would turn you into one of them.  And they are nothing but thought and shadow, not as tasty as you.  The master said Reukalar could finish you all off, and so he hopes to, yes he does."

The creature grins horribly.

Latalya, Mavic:[sblock]_OOC: The creature before you is obviously a demon, specifically a male hezrou.  You have never encountered such a being before, but their kind is well-described in the Hiram Owting's "A Journey to the Black Realms".  If you remember correctly most demons are particularly susceptible to weapons infused by good powers.  Latalya also recollects that when angered these tanar'ri are powerful melee combatants who give off a nauseating stench when they are angered._[/sblock]

_OOC: No one has initiated combat at this time.  Every square on the map below represents 10 feet.  You entered through the northern corridor._


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

*Reivik*

"I think you'll find this dwarf more of a morsel than you can chew!" growls Reivik, rushing toward the monster and striking out with a power blow of his war-sledge _Bar_.


*HP 95/107, AC 23 (includes dex penalty)
3-point power attack for Attack +15, damage 1d12+16 (19-20 x4)

EDit: Forgot we had a Combat Thread, so adding this there!
*


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 5, 2007)

Seeing the demon, Eshanna's lips curl in mocking arrogance, clearly unmoved by the creature's haggard and disorganized appearance. With an almost casual gesture of pristine clarity, Eshanna speaks Her Mistresses Words of Law, of the Fourth Order, and an almost immeasurable weight of law comes raining down upon the demon with a brilliant white light and an audible thud.  The demon reels about wildly, obviously in great pain, clawing at his eyes and looking disoriented.  (OOC: Casting _Order’s Wrath_, spell save vs. DC 19: failure, damage 9d6 = 38 hp and demon is _dazed_ for one round.)

Knowing that his bow will be of little effect against this fiendish opponent, George speaks a quick command word in the elven tongue, vanishing from sight completely.  While invisible he drops his bow and nocked arrow on the flag stones with a clatter.  Unknown to everyone he moves toward the demon while drawing his rapier.  As long as the fiend does not hear him he should be able to take him by surprise.  (OOC: drop bow; activate ring of invisibility; move 30 feet)

“This demon stinks worse than the sewers, quite literally. Make sure your weapons are blessed, if you can.”  Speaking arcane words in her people's tongue, Latalya's spell reaches out to all her companions and herself, hastening their movements, before she moves herself to the side of the room and closer to the fiend. She drops her bow and draws her sword, while she heads there, and tries to hold her breath for now, hoping it will help some against the nasty stench.  (OOC: Casting Haste. Moving to the square near the left wall, top-left to the demon, right above the small barrel, while changing to her sword.)

"I think you'll find this dwarf more of a morsel than you can chew!" growls Reivik, rushing toward the monster and striking out with a power blow of his war-sledge Bar.  (OOC: Move 40 feet towards demon; 3-point power attack 4 + 16 = 20, miss)

Anastasia momentarily collects herself before grasping Clarity in a sideways grip and hoisting her shield up in front of her.  She calls out in a commanding voice: “Let us take it down quickly, before it has a chance to touch us with its foul magics.  Mayaheine, give me your strength!”  Sprinting forward with supernatural speed she quickly closes with the demon, striking it soundly in the midsection.  The holy longsword flashes with silver sparks as it strikes its target, causing the demon to howl in impudent fury. (OOC: Move to square next to demon; attack with Clarity: 14 + 16 + 1 (haste) = 31, hit! Damage: 1d8 + 5 + 2d6 = 17 hp)

Seeing Reivik rush forward, Gregor steps forth as well, his wolfish form slipping through the ranks to the forefront. Once in the clear, his fur begins to ripple as the muscles beneath bunch and expand. His form expands outwards, shifting its appearance until a bear stands defiantly in his place, a wall of fur and muscle that roars a challenge.  (OOC: MA: To just in front of the party, hanging back from the demon for now; MA: Take on slayer form (Str: 18)

"Dammit dwarf! I had questions for the demon first!" Mavic screams as he jerks at the incongruous-looking pin attached under his Lion of Sterich medal and mutters some arcane words and weaves his other hand in a complicated gesture of defiance. The ghostly image of the small nail flings itself metaphorically at the demon, attempting to pin itself to its forehead.  The magical metaphor buries itself in the demon’s head, quickly vanishing.  Instantly thousands of identical nails materialize all over the creature’s body, pinning him in place.  His body becomes rigid.  Only his rolling eyes still indicate that he is alive.  (OOC: Casting Hold Monster, demon Will save vs. DC 21, failure! He is now Paralyzed)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 9, 2007)

Now frozen where it stands by the nobleman's magic, the demon is unable to move as little as a finger.

Ordering Beau forward, Morley maintains his bow and rushes up to the frozen demon.

Eshanna looks unhappily over her shoulder at Mavic, and with a shrug she unlimbers her sword just in case the creature isn't expedited maliciously sooner rather than later.  (OOC: Draw weapon)

Unsure whether the others will be able to finish him off completely, George stays invisible but moves around to the back of the demon.

“Good job, Mavic. This fiend is as good as dead.”  Unless there are any objections, with the talk about chatting with the demon and all that, Latalya steps in and let's her sword do its work, slamming the massive but rather helpless creature to the ground with her first sweep, and then continue her furious attacks.  (OOC:  5-ft. step to close in; full attack with +3 Power Attack; 1st Attack using Improved Trip (touch attack 5 + 10 = 15, hit, trip attempt succeeds automatically); Attack#2 15 + 12 = 27, hit! Damage: 2d6 + 8 + 1d6 + 6 = 31 hp; Attack#3 17 + 12 = 29, hit! Damage = 22 hp; Attack#4 11 + 7 = 18, miss)

Seeing his foe helpless, Reivik takes the time to line up a terrible blow of Bar, hoping to take the evil demon down in a single blow.  The maul catches the prone demon in the side of the head, staving in his skull and biting deep into the dark tissue underneath.  Released in death by the enchantment that had paralyzed him, the fiend collapses, limbs flailing lifelessly around him.  Its death rattle escapes hollowly from its lungs sounding  wet and dark.  (OOC: Coup de grace using full power attack, automatic hit, automatic crit! Damage 1d12 + 20 X 4 = 122 hp! Creature is dead)

COMBAT HAD ENDED


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

"You'll be eating no one this day, fiend!" says Reivik, spitting upon the corpse of the demon. Then, noting that foul ichor covering Bar, the dwarf snorts and looks about for something to clean his weapon on.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 9, 2007)

The fur and muscles seem to melt away and recede as Gregor stands up once more as a human.  He wipes away a small spot of ichor that sprayed onto his face and considers the fallen creature for a moment.  He turns back to Mavic.

"What did you want to ask him?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2007)

*Morley*

"And would we have been able to believe his answer?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Latalya*

Seeing Reivik look around for something to clean his pet hammer, Latalya quickly moves back to where she has dropped her bow and picks it up again. She wipes off the fiend's blood from her own sword using some old rug or blanket, before placing it back into her sheath.

_“Is the fiend's victim still alive?”_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jan 9, 2007)

Quickly inspecting the more than half a dozen victims of the fiend's cruelty you sadly discover that they have all perished, some of them more than a week ago.  Judging from their clothing most of them were probably prisoners here, although some looked to have been guards.  None of these could have made the whimpering and moaning you heard earlier.  It must have come from the demon, attempting to lure you into lowering your guard.

While some are looking at the various decaying corpses, Gregor, George, Morley and Eshanna notice something about the demon (OOC: Successful Spot check).  He seems to wearing two pieces of jewelry, a black pendant around his neck, decorated with red gemstones, and a large platinum ring on his left index finger, shaped to resemble a humanoid figure in torment.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2007)

"How would a demon come to be here?" asks Reivik, cleaning off his heavy battle-sledge. "And more importantly, how many more of them lurk in these tunnels?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

"Well I would doubt that there would be anymore demons in here. Just thinking tactically, _'they'_ would have had a better chance of success if they put all of their _'pets'_ in one place." Offers the Knight as she makes her way towards the fell creature.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2007)

Mavic sneered impatiently, "_As I was saying_, I wished to talk with him and see if we might find out who his "Master" _was_," the grim mage reported.

" A moment's thought would have perhaps indicated that as the reason I'd have studied Halson's magnificent variation on _Holding_ just for that purpose... Not that Bigby's permutations aren't grand in and of themselves in their eloquence, but I prefer the Halson version for patriotic reasons. And, after all, it's good enough for Mordenkainen himself and it obviously worked here."

His anger diminishing, Mavic sighed as if the combat weighed heavily upon him.

" If something demonstrably demonic in an extraplanar nature is afoot in Istivin then I'm afraid of agents of the giants within our own ranks. Demonology is dirty business, and with the armies distracted elsewhere there's no telling how long it might have festered. _What is happening in Istivin?_" Mavic asks non-rhetorically.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2007)

*Morley*

"What do you make of those jewels it is wearing?" Asks Morley, pointing for emphasis. "Perhaps a check for magic, evil and curses would be in order?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 10, 2007)

Gregor nods at Morley's comment.

"I wasn't going to be the first to touch them.  They raise my hackles."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2007)

" Perhaps we should save the inquiries until after we're finished in here," says Mavic curtly, searching the room for other interesting finds.

" Besides, everything in here probably belongs to the crown anyways, given where we are."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> " Perhaps we should save the inquiries until after we're finished in here," says Mavic curtly, searching the room for other interesting finds.




"Agreed." Stats the Knight as she too looks around the room. "Besides, I do not about the rest of you but I have not had such an uncontrolable desire to take a hot bath in a long, long time."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 8, 2007)

A thorough search of the torture room reveals nothing of value.  The adjacent storage room contains destroyed storage containers and shelves.  Remains of manacles, scourges, pokers, razor wire, iron bars of various widths and lengths, collars, bags of coal, jars of lye and assorted straps and chains lie strewn about in complete chaos.  The demon obviously went looking for tools here and did not have a gentle touch.

A closer look at the bodies reveals that most have been dead for days.  Judging by the advanced state of decay, others have been dead for at least a week or two.  They look to have been a mix of prisoners of low and high birth in addition to a guard or two.  All show signs of having been savagely treated both before and after their deaths.  None went to their end willingly or easily.

A strong, red heat begins to radiate from the dead demon's body, accompanied by a sickeningly sweet smell as black ichor oozes from its numerous wounds.  The ring and choker the creature is still wearing seem to move and writhe of their own accord.

(_OOC: Those of you familiar with these creatures, know that the heat is nothing to be concerned about.  It is merely the dissipation of the pure chaos and evil that is a demon_)


----------



## James Heard (Feb 8, 2007)

"This thing...sickens me."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Reivik could not agree more with Mavic's words. "Foul demon. We should continue on...there is nothing to be gained by lingering here."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2007)

Gregor nods in agreement with the group.

"It is an unatural thing, best to leave it and it's toys to rot."

He shudders slightly in disgust and drops to all fours once more as he returns to his wolfen form.  The wolf stretches slightly and shakes his whole body as he pads away from the demon, ready to move along with the others.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

It is often the small things that are the biggest of clues...  With a small blade she moves over the felled demon and removes its unusual mystical items and carefully places them in small pouch tucked securely within her armor. Without offering an explaination for her actions, she moves towards the light hallway and waits for her friends to catch up.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2007)

*Morley*

The ranger and his dog are eager to be away from the fallen demon as well. "Let's keep moving."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 10, 2007)

Having seen all you can stomach in the torture chamber, you decide to head through the open cell block door to the east.  It leads to a long hallway with cells on either side and connects to the other cell blocks on its eastern end, through which you have already traveled.  Unlike the rest of the cell doors, the ones in this corridor seem to have been left untouched by the demon.

All of the cells are dark and seemingly empty, except for one in the middle of the corridor which looks to be lit by numerous lanterns.  As you approach, you can see that it is also at least three times the size of all the other cells, with iron bars running the entire 30 feet of its length.  Only the closed cell door, made of more closely grouped iron bars, interrupts the front of the cell.

Now close enough so that all of you can actually look inside, you see that this is no ordinary cell.  Its interior decor is shocking: plush carpets, fine wall hangings and portraits, and furnishings of the finest teaks and mahogany give the place the feel of a private room in a high-class inn.  A large throne of painstakingly crafted bronzewood rests in the center of the cell on a low dais facing the corridor, and a portrait hanging on the back wall depicts a regal-looking man wearing royal robes.  Even the air smells clean and fresh.  Two large magical lanterns provide bright illumination.

At first you think that the room is empty, merely set up in preparation for someone's arrival.  You discard this assumption when you hear a low chuckling or giggling coming from behind the throne.  A gaunt, ragged figure steps out from behind it, dressed in once magnificent dark-red robes edged in ermine and sable, now stained and torn in many places.  His hair has obviously not been tended to in many months and hangs limp past his shoulders.  His eyes are open wide, crazed and blood-shot and gaze at each of you in turn, accompanied by a quiet mumble.  He holds a piece of charcoal with which he has been writing on the back wall.

"Welcome," the man giggles, seemingly quite out of his wits.  "Welcome to my home away from home, so to say.  The Dark Master has been telling me that you would arrive soon."  He pulls his robes around him more tightly as he ascends the dais and sits on the thrown.  Flashing another madman's grin he continues, "I'm sorry I could not prepare myself for you, but my guards seem to have all gone ... missing lately."  At this he guffaws loudly to himself, head thrown back in laughter.

Anastasia, Mavic:
[sblock]Both of you make successful Knowledge (nobility & royalty) checks and realize that this has to be the Marquis of Sterich, or someone who is magically trying to look exactly like him.  The portrait of the Marquis which hangs on the wall probably dates to just after the retaking of Istivin, showing him in better days, only confirms the identity.  Sadly, he is a gaunt shadow of his former self.  He has certainly lost much weight, but more importantly, seems to have lost his mind.

The Marquis was officially declared missing over two years ago, said to have disappeared on a hunting trip in the nearby Bova estate.  No one quite ever believed this story, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Reivik rests the mighty Bar against his shoulder, a confused look upon his craggy features as he considers the luxuriously appointed cell. "Who is this Dark Master of which you speak? And who are you?" asks the dwarf, his curiousity piqued my the man's words.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2007)

*Latalya*

Latalya stands at the entrance to this most unexpected 'prison' chamber. She watches the unkempt figure and wonders about this whole incident, while the others ask their questions.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2007)

*Morley*

Stopping in front of the cell, Morley is unsure what to make of the strange figure in the gilded cage. He strokes his beard and considers as other begin to speak.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 11, 2007)

Mavic's mouth drops in complete and utter amazement, as he slowly drops to one knee as if the wind were pulled slowly from a sail.

"M'lord Marquis...I-I'm unsure of what to say. I had assumed you dead."

The color in Mavic's face refuses to return from where it has drained away.

"Who has imprisoned you thusly, and to what end?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 11, 2007)

The prisoner's half-glazed eyes dart over to the kneeling wizard and study him.  For a second you can almost see him grappling with a long-forgotten idea.  The look of concentration quickly passes as he pulls his feet up onto the throne and stretches out his arms in a gesture of command.

"Yes, yes!" he screeches gleefully, "I am the Mad Marquis, true ruler of Istivin. Bow down before me, imbeciles, before the Dark One smites you down where you stand!"  His wild eyes gleam with undisguised menace and arrogance as he gestured for you all to prostrate yourselves.

"I am the way and the portal, I am the Voice of the Master! I alone have walked the ways of the Master!  Stupendous and unheard-of splendors await me below, and I shall seek them soon," he gibbers.

"Ia-R'lyehl Cihuiha flgagnl id Ia!"  He screams these words and begins to cackle and wail, tears streaming from his inward-gazing eyes, his hands gripping the arms of the throne, knuckles white.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 11, 2007)

The words seem to slam into Mavic like physical blows. Softly, he speaks -

"Eshanna, can you heal him," he whispers.

" I might M'lord Larigne, if I have prayed for the Lady's Blessings that counter what has been done. Else, she unconsciously fingers her ruined face,"...Else, if it not be a curse that slights him, then only time and mercy will." 

"Sometimes madness isn't a curse though, it's a blessing that someone imagines to make the dark go away," Eshanna tries to explain.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Sounds more like he rather willfully embraced whatever dark things he was offered... and lost his mind for that. But we cannot leave him here like this. Marquis you say? Who is he?”_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2007)

*Morley*

"What was that gibberish there at the end? Does anybody recognize that language?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 11, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "What was that gibberish there at the end? Does anybody recognize that language?"



_OOC: None of you recognize the language._


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

*Reivik*

"He continues to speak of the Master...we should find out who that is."


----------



## James Heard (Feb 11, 2007)

Mavic peers more closely at the cell from his vantage point, looking for any telltale marks which might indicated a binding or more magical element to the prisoner's residence.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2007)

*Latalya*

Latalya continues to watch the man with suspicion...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 11, 2007)

"I believe I have seen this before." She offers. Looking from the Marquis to the rest of the team and says, "The Marquis of Sterich is quit possibly possesed."


OOC: Detect Evil


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

"Possessed, eh?" asks Reivik, disgust evident in his voice. Only the weak of will were susceptible to such things, if the ancient tales were to be believed.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 12, 2007)

Anastasia:
[sblock]_OOC: The man in the cell registers as having an overwhelming strength evil aura.  In addition, you discern numerous (at least 6) other evil auras of strong strength either just on the other sides of the walls all around you, or in the walls themselves._[/sblock]

Mavic:
A quick scan around the cell reveals no magical writing.  Upon closer inspection, you can see that the walls and most of the furniture is covered in written Common and Keolandish.  From your vantage point you can only discern a few of them (others are too small or blocked by furniture), but seem to be nonsensical or completely illogical.  They certainly reveal a writer with a deeply disturbed mind.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Gregor whines slightly in his throat, and pads around the others slightly.  Reluctant to reveal himself until more information is available, he pretends to be no more a human mind than Beau.  He keeps a close eye on the Marquis, not willing to accept that the man's madness makes him harmless.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 12, 2007)

"Ahem, what's that written on the walls?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Anastasia:[sblock]_OOC: The man in the cell registers as having an overwhelming strength evil aura.  In addition, you discern numerous (at least 6) other evil auras of strong strength either just on the other sides of the walls all around you, or in the walls themselves._[/sblock]



The too familiar sound of metal sliding against metal fills the air as Anastasia quickly draws her sword and spins in a defensive stance towards the wall. “It’s a trap! We have incoming through the walls!” She shouts quickly. 

OOC: If it is a trap, she will delay until she can effectively strike a target. If not, she will stand ready none-the-less


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

At Anastasia's words, Reivik instantly has Bar at the ready, the massive battle-sledge glinting in the light. "More shadows?" he asks, his voice low.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

A low growl emenates from Gregor's throat as his hackles raise and he backs away from the walls.  The shadows were horrible foes, and he could still feel their lingering touch from his last encounter with the dark souls.  He waits for confirmation of what approaches before deciding what to do.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2007)

Morley nocks an arrow and begins to circle slowly watching the walls.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 13, 2007)

Eshanna quickly draws her blade, suddenly wary; but her master seems preoccupied still with the sudden influx of knowledge that his liege lives, and may have been imprisoned without anyone's knowledge during the invasion.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

“Yes, six of them. Some are in the walls; others are on the other side.” She whispers with a steady tone.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 14, 2007)

The Marquis' eyes seem to momentarily glow a deep shade of vermilion, "Oh a trap it is indeed, my dearies.  My dark brethren have heard my call.  You will interfere in the Dark Master's plans no longer."

Barely after finishing his sentence, six undead shadows separate from the walls all around you and silently advance, their unnaturally long fingers stretched out to you in hunger.

_OOC: Please post to the COMBAT THREAD _


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 19, 2007)

A look of confusion crosses the young wood elf's face as he looks around him, bow knocked and drawn. Left with few good choices, his military training kicks in. Trying to hide a growing sense of desperation he turns to the nearest authority figure, "Mavic, sir, I have a clear shot on the Marquis, and my bow is less than effective against these apparitions. Do I have permission to fire on his lordship? Do I take the shot, sir, do I take the shot?" OOC: Delay action

With her sword at the ready, the Shield Maiden quickly moves to cover their flanks.  OOC: Move three squares East & one square North; ready attack on shadow, 5-point-power-attack.

His normal tactics having proven dangerously ineffective against the last shadows, Gregor is forced to improvise as best he can. His form melts away once again, leaving Gregor the bedraggled human standing, looking terribly uncertain. He chants a few words of power as he considers the encroaching dead.  OOC: Move action to change form; cast Cat's Grace 

Reivik growls deep in his throat and steps toward the nearest shadow, attacking it through the bars of the Marquis' cell.  Barely able to reach between the bars he is unable to make good contact on either of his attempts.  The maul simply passes through the insubstantial creature.  OOC: 5' step, 5-point power attack#1 3 + 13 - 4 = 12, miss chance roll 73%, miss; attack#2 19 + 8 = 27, miss chance roll 70%

Slowly drawing her sword, Latalya closes in to attack the first shadow that comes near.  OOC: Draw sword; Attack (Combat Expertise 5) 15 + 9 = 24, miss chance roll 3%, hit!  Damage 2d6 + 8 = Shadow takes 13 hp of damage

Within the cell, the gaunt figure flexes his fingers, sketching out arcane symbols in the air while muttering words in a dread speech.  He finishes by pointing a long middle finger at Mavic and twisting it viciously.  The noble wizard begins to feel overwhelming waves of pain and nausea wash over him for a second before they instantly dissipate. The look of proud malice the Marquis wore instantly transform to howling anger and frustration.  "How dare you not accept my dark blessing!  Blasphemer!  Blasphemer!"  OOC: Mavic makes a Fort save 19 + 6 = 25, success!

Latalya, Eshanna:[sblock]OOC: Thanks to a successful Spellcraft check, both of you realize that the Marquis just cast Eyebite on Mavic.  And yes, Mavic rolled a 1 on his skill check. [/sblock]

The shadow nearest Latalya takes a swipe at her.  Despite her best efforts to avoid its touch she feels the cold embrace of the undead's touch as it passes through her body, robbing her of her vital essence.  As it disengages from combat with her, Latalya attempts to  press her advantage.  In her weakened state, she is unable to make contact with it, and the shadow retreats back into the walls and out of sight. OOC: Shadow's Spring Attack hits touch AC 23, hit! Latalya takes 7 points of Strength Damage; Latalya takes AoO 2 + 10 - 5 (CE) = 7, miss

The second shadow nearest her attempts the same attack, but the elven eldritch knight dexterously avoids his attentions.  Once again she takes advantage of the creature's retreat and swings at it with her greatsword.  After failing, the creature retreats into the walls next to Latalya and out of sight.  OOC: Shadow's Spring 
Attack hits touch AC 13, miss; Latalya makes AoO 8 + 10 - 5 (CE) = 13, miss

Seemingly reacting to the Marquis' rage, the shadow nearest Reivik ignores the dwarf and turns to rush at Mavic.  Smokey hands reach into the mage's chest, momentarily gripping his heart in their icy grasp as he feels his strength leave him.  Just as quickly the shadow retreats to stand next to the throne, out of reach of melee weapons.  OOC: Spring Attack hits touch AC 25, hit! Mavic takes 6 points of Strength Damage

The undead apparition nearest Morley floats towards him but encounters the paladin's sword on its way there.  Its holy blade cuts a large tear in the fabric of the creature.  Sadly it is not enough to stop it and it continues its attack on the ranger.  ]OOC: Anastasia takes her readied attack 6 + 15 - 5 (PA)= 16, miss chance roll 50%, hit! Damage 1d8 + 4 + 2d6 + 5 = 24 hp

Having survived Anastasia's attack, the shadow manages to get around Morley's defenses to trail its ghostly fingers through his arm.  An intense, numbing dullness spreads through the limb as the ranger feels it go limp.  Having accomplished its goal, the spirit retreats back into the walls from whence it came.  OOC: Spring Attack hits touch AC 25, hit!  Morley takes 3 points of Strength Damage

The last two shadows both stream at Anastasia, limbs outstretched.  Both land solid attacks on the struggling paladin before retreating back into the wall and out of sight. OOC: Spring Attack#1 hits touch AC 24, hit! Anastasia takes 4 points of Strength Damage; Spring Attack#2 hits touch AC 25, hit! Anastasia takes 3 points of Strength Damage

Annoyed, visibly weakened by the undead's touch and horrified, Mavic waves off the elf assassin and hisses at him. "The Shadows man, lo the Shadows!"  Fervently praying that such does not dissolve any necessary wards laid upon his liege, Mavic utters Mordenkainen's 6th degree treatise on abjurational wardings against magic, flinging the tiniest pinch of iron fillings in the air which glow and then suddenly radiate outwards from him into a perfect proof circle then disappear.
"Ware the edges of the proof, the creatures cannot abide it nor strike at us but that doesn't mean they do not lurk within range of weaponry," he shouts.  OOC: Mavic casts Antimagic Field

A bit more confident thanks to the nobleman's command, George lets two arrows fly toward the sole remaining shadow.  OOC: Full attack#1 9 + 14 - 4 (cover) + 1 (PBS) = 20, miss chance roll 95, miss; attack#2 20, miss chance roll 84%, miss

Morley releases his readied arrow and sends 3 more behind it against the only shadow remaining in his line of sight, the one hovering next to the throne of the Marquis.  Three of the arrows visibly impact within the insubstantial body of the shadow, sending blue-tinged sparks coursing through it's charcoal body.  The fourth buries itself in the tapestry behind it, creating a large burn hole. OOC: Full attack#1 17 + 15 - 4 (cover) + 1 (PBS) = 29, miss chance roll 34%, success! Damage 1d8 + 1d6 + 3 = 10 hp; attack#2 17 + 15 - 4 (cover) + 1 (PBS) = 29, miss chance roll 42%, hit! Damage = 13 hp; attack#3 2 + 10 - 4 + 1 = 9, miss; attack#4 13 + 5 - 4 + 1 = 15, miss chance roll 28%, hit! Damage = 15 hp

As she hopes to soon see the Shadows wink out of existence within the ward, Eshanna looks uncertainly toward the Marquis and makes herself ready for any sudden moves of the poor man.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 26, 2007)

*Combat with Marquis Round 2*

Gregor feels the magic fill him, as his reflexes grow sharper, he feels faster. . . Then a few sharp words from Mavic and that sensation slips away through his finger tips. He looks down to his chest where his hand still lingers from his own spell casting and then looks over his shoulder to Mavic. Sighing slightly at the pointlessness of it all, he turns to face the Marquis. At least most of the shadows were gone.
"What do we do with him?"
He fumbles at his belt for his sling stored there, trying to recall the last time he was forced to resort to man-made weapons. The weapon feels odd in his hand, but he remembers enough of how to use it.  OOC: Draw and Load sling

Reivik, seeing his foes float out beyond his reach, decides that it is time to deal with the Marquis. He turns his attentions to the bars of the cell, slamming his powerful maul against them in an attempt to make an opening.  The bars of the cell are made of heavy iron, two inches thick, but the dwarf is able to almost break one completely with two blows.  It looks as if one more such blow would be enough to break through it.  OOC:  Smash attack on iron bars 19 + 13 = 34, hit! Damage 1d12 + 20 = 28 hp; attack#2 9 + 8 = 17, hit! Damage = 22 hp

Not entirely pleased with her defenses against the shadows, Latalya pulls out a small pearl from her backpack and then retreats inside the Antimagic Field for now.  OOC: Pull out Pearl of Power (1st), Move next to Mavic

The Marquis howls in frustration, shakily standing on his throne and draws a beautiful dagger from his torn fur cloak. “What have you done?” he shrieks furiously, “I can no longer hear or feel the Dark Master!  What have you done with my beautiful darkness?  Bring it back, you diseased son of a Baklunish she-witch!”  He is glaring directly at Mavic.  OOC: Stand on throne, draw dagger

The shadows attacks were deadly. And though Mavic’s spell has warded off another wave, it has also sapped Anastasia's strength to stand. With her body almost completely drained and her gear too much for her to bear, she quickly collapses to the ground. “Be it my will or Mayaheine’s I will not be filling the ranks of the accursed undead.” She mumbles as she lays her shield onto the ground and forces herself to stand up.  OOC: 7 Strength, Drops shield to avoid Over-Encumbered. Current weight 63 lbs (78 – 15 Shield); Max weight 70 lbs, Heavily Encumbered

Once again the shadows erupt from the walls around you and silently move towards your group with outstretched hands.  On crossing the magus' invisible circle, however, they simply wink out of existence.  Seeing this, the Marquis' face twists in greater frustration.  The only shadow not to do this is the one located in the cell.  It begins to move toward you, but just before crossing the barrier you see the Marquis turn his head and look at it.  Instantly it backs away into the corner of the cell.

Mavic keeps his eyes locked on the Marquis and barks out an order, “Eshanna, see if you can help Reivik get through those bars.  We must secure the sovereign.  As long as the proof is in effect we have nothing to fear from the undead.”

Knowing that his bow will have little effect within Mavic's proof, George drops the bow and pulls out his lock tools, "I can try to open that cell door, but I'm a little worried about those shadows coming back once I'm outside the borders of the spell.  What do those more versed in these matters think?  He quickly turns and throws gazes at Mavic, Latalya and Eshanna.  OOC:  Drop bow; draw lockpicks

Morley knocks another arrow and readies it if any other shadows attack.  OOC: Ready attack

Following the mage's command, Eshanna moves forward and takes a swing at the same bar Reivik had just been hammering away at.  She lands two solid blows on the cell with her bastard sword but is unable to make any serious progress beyond causing a few small sparks.    OOC:  5 foot move; Full Attack#1 12 + 9 = 21, hit! Damage 1d10 + 3 = 5 hp; attack#2 8 + 2 = 10, hit! Damage = 6 hp


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Feb 28, 2007)

*Combat with the Marquis, Round 3*

Gregor shrugs and waits, watching as Reivik batters his way into the Marquis' cell. He stands at the ready in case it becomes necessary to promote the Marquis' cooperation with a rock to the head, but takes no action for now.  OOC: Ready attack action

The dwarf nods at Mavic's words. "As soon as I'm through these bars, he'll be unconscious. Not to doubt." Thus said, Reivik again aims Bar against the iron grate separating him from the cell.  With a single blow the iron bar bursts in two, allowing enough room for one person to climb through at a time.  Without hesitating, the dwarf leaps through the gap, coming to rest next to Querchard.  OOC:  5-point Power Attack#1 14 + 13 = 27, hit! Damage 2 + 20 = 22 hp; Move action

“Of course.”  Latalya then moves out of the Antimagic Field the opposite side to where the last shadow is and concentrates on the pearl she fetched from her backpack before.  OOC: Move action; Latalya gets her Shield spell back

His eyes flashing with anger and still clutching his dagger, the madman makes a short hop off the throne, desperately looking for the edge of Mavic's proof.  Instantly the strength seems to return to his limbs, "Yes Master, I can feel you again," he chortles wickedly,  "and I will make them pay for their transgressions against you."  His face twitches as he begins reciting the beginnings of an arcane incantation, while his arms flail in violent, almost spasmodic gestures. OOC: 5-foot step; begin casting spell

Realizing the threat that the Marquis poses outside of Mavic's spell, Gregor momentarily spins his sling, letting a bullet fly through the bars of the cage.  It impacts the painting of the old Marquis, but not the Marquis himself.  OOC:  Readied sling attack 2 + 10 - 4 (cover) = 8, miss

Ducking as the sling bullet nearly strikes his head, the Marquis finishes casting his spell and points at a spot quite a ways down the eastern corridor.  With ne'er a sound, dozens of black tentacles with dark-red veins erupt out of the floor around Latalya and Morley.  They greedily grab for the ranger and the elf, while leaving the rest of the party inside of Mavic's proof unmolested.  The tentacles latch on to both of them, quickly wrapping themselves around them and crushing them in their hellish grip.  OOC:  Opposed grapple check Morley 9 + 13 = 22 vs. spell 23, Morley is grappled, Damage = Morley takes 10 hp of damage; Latalya 5 + 6 = 11 vs. spell 35, Latalya is grappled, Damage = Latalya takes 5 hp of damage

Latalya, Mavic:[sblock]Querchard has cast Evard's Black Tentacles[/sblock]
With Rhun already through the bars of the cell, she decides that reservation on her part would be the better call. For she can barely lift her own sword let alone break down clad iron cell doors. With an arm leaning against the cell wall she makes her way over to the master thief and asks, “Do require any help with that lock?”

Seeing the Marquis' defenses breached, the only shadow remaining in the cell rushes toward Reivik.  Stupidly it seems to have forgotten about the anti-magic spell and simply vanishes as it is about to strike the dwarf.

Mavic notes the Marquis' spell and adjusts himself closer to that end of the corridor.  The tentacles grappling Morley and Latalya instantly disappear.  "Does anyone have means to strike at him as so to leave him intact? Perhaps if he's unconscious the dead shall quiet, or lose their liveliness!"  Mavic again looks toward the inscriptions within the cell to discern intent and purpose while sweat roils off of his forehead, but he is unable to make heads or tails of anything.  They simply seem to be the senseless ravings of a deeply disturbed mind.

George takes a look at the bent bars of the prison cell.  “Well, so much for needing to open this lock.  Thanks for your offer, Shield Maiden.”  Without another word he drops his tools in front of the door and jumps through the break.  While drawing his sword he deftly sidesteps Reivik, launching into a flying leap that deposits him on the far side of the Marquis.  “Bad Regent! No more casting nasty spells for you,” he quips.  OOC: Double move; draw rapier; Tumble check to avoid Marquis' AoO: 17 + 14 = 31, success!

Glad to have escaped the spell's rubbery tendrils, Morley moves away from them and keeps his bow ready for any shadows or to aid Reivik if the Marquis proves more formidable than he looks. OOC: Ready attack action

Holding her hand-and-a-half sword out in front of her, Eshanna follows her commander's non-verbal directions and squirms through the break in the bars.  She moves silently past Reivik and closes with the Marquis, one foot up on his thone.  OOC: Double Move


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 12, 2007)

*Combat with the Marquis, Round 4*

Reivik moves to block the Marquis in and take him out of the combat before he can cause any more harm. Swinging the powerful Bar with strikes designed to pommel the man into unconsciousness without causing too much permanent damage, the dwarf attacks!  His first strikes hit true, clipping the deranged human in the arm and causing him to almost loose his balance.  Reivik believes that his second series of blows will strike the Marquis as well, but at the last moment the dwarf realizes that his target is actually a few inches further to the right than he first thought.  His eyes must be playing tricks on him.  The maul misses and catches the edge of the wooden throne Eshanna is perched on, sending a shower of splinters around the room. OOC:  5 foot step; Full Attack#1 13 + 18 - 4 (nonlethal) = 27, hit! Damage 1d12 + 10 = Marquis takes 19 hp of nonlethal damage, Full Attack#2 9 + 13 - 4 (nonlethal) = 18, miss

“Thanks, Mavic!” Latalya says with a nod to the aristocrat mage, then she turns to the crazy marquis. “Now for you!”  The elf swiftly moves towards the gap in the bars and through them, ending next to the man.  As she passes Reivik, the Marquis sees an opening and strikes at her with his jeweled dagger. Holding her blade ready to strike, she just waits for an opportunity to use it.  OOC: Double Move to the square below the Marquis on the map; Attempts to Tumble through Reivik's square so as not to provoke an AoO from the Marquis: Tumble check 1 + 11 = 12, failure! Marquis dagger attack hits AC 29, hit! Damage = Latalya takes 7 hp of damage; If any AoO are provoked, Latalya will try to trip the Marquis, relying on her expertise instead of on raw strength.

Cursing his poor aim, Gregor the Druid looks up to see that Latalya has moved directly in front of his target.  Realizing that there is only the tiniest chance of hitting the Marquis now, he grumbles, reloading the sling and glancing around him in case the shadows reappear.  OOC: Reload sling; Ready sling attack

The Marquis' forehead wrinkles in growing frustration and desperation.  "Get away from me, subhumans," he shrieks, holding the dagger in front of him defensively while attempting to obviously cast a spell defensively.  Upon completion of it he shouts "Infantalize!" at the top of his lungs.  Immediately Eshanna and Reivik seem to revert to a pre-verbal, childlike state.  They make soft, cooing noises and look around them in innocent wonder.  OOC: Concentration check to cast defensively succeeds; Latalya, Mavic and Eshanna realize that he is casting a Confusion spell centered on himself; Eshanna, Reivik, the Marquis, and George are currently within the range of the spell and not within Mavic's spell field and must make Will saves; Eshanna Will save 6 + 12 = 18, failure, Eshanna becomes Confused; Reivik Will save 9 + 9 = 18, failure, Reivik becomes Confused; Marquis Will save succeeds; George Will save 17 + 7 = 24, success!

Barely lifting her shield off the ground, Anastasia forces herself to move outside of the wizard’s anti-magical aura so that she can regain some of her magical strength back.  As she moves into the cell with her companions she feels the strength of her magical gauntlets returning to her, partially lifting her out of her weakened state.  OOC: Pick up shield; move outside of Mavik’s anti-magical circle

Seeing the effect of the spell on Eshanna and Reivik, Mavic takes a quick step towards the bars of the cage, bringing the two within the range of his extremely efficient spell.  The cleric of Wee Jas and the dwarf's thoughts immediately solidify as they become acutely aware of their surroundings again.  OOC:  5 foot step; Please note that the effects of the Confusion spell are merely suppressed, not dispelled

George laughs as he moves his rapier to his off hand, "This guy better be worth it, Mavic!  I could have skewered him three ways from Freeday with my blade by now!  Fisticuffs are not my specialty!"  The elven scout then takes a punch at the Marquis' kidneys, striking a nasty blow that causes him to cry out in pain.  OOC: Change hands; Full Unarmed Sneak Attack#1 on Mavic 9 + 13 = 22, hit!  Damage 1d3 + 6d6 = Marquis takes 24 hp of nonlethal damage; Unarmed Sneak Attack#2 10 + 8 = 18, miss

Morley continues to watch the walls and corridors for additional foes.  OOC: Ready attack action

Thankful to have her senses restored, Eshanna switches her grip on her bastard sword and swings at the Marquis with the flat of her blade.  Due to the awkwardness of how she is holding the sword, neither of her attacks strike true.  OOC:  Full attack#1 on the Marquis 13 + 9 + 1 (higher ground) - 4 (nonlethal) = 19, miss; full attack#2 6 + 4 + 1 - 4 = 7, miss


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 14, 2007)

*Combat with the Marquis, Round 5*

"Taste adamantine, wizard!" shouts Reivik, swinging Bar in wide but nonlethal strokes as he tries to drop the Marquis to the ground.  Both of Reivik's series of blows make contact with the unfortunate Querchard, one fully in the chest and the other in his left leg, causing him to cry out in pain.  He seems to be slowing down a bit, nearing the end of his rope.  OOC:  Full Attack#1 8 + 14 = 22, hit! Damage 1d12 + 10 = Marquis takes 18 hp of nonlethal damage; Full Attack#2 16 + 9 = 25, hit! Damage = Marquis takes 16 hp of nonlethal damage

Latalya aims her attack against the Marquis' legs, in an attempt to knock him from his feet.  With a backward sweep of her leg he is down, flailing on the ground and muttering vile curses.   She quickly shifts the grip on her greatsword to take advantage of her opponent's supine position, delivering a decisive blow to his stomach with the flat of her blade.  The sword seems to acquire a high-pitched keening noise as it is about to make contact with the Marquis, and when it does, lets off a shower of ultraviolet sparks (which only the elves can barely see).  OOC: Trip Attack#1 17 + 6 = 23, hit! Opposed Trip check: Latalya 17 + 2 = 19 vs Marquis 10, success!  Marquis is now prone; Follow-Up Attack 16 + 8 (BAB) + 4 (Magebane) - 2 (Str) – 4 (nonlethal) = 22, hit! Damage = 2d6 – 2 = Marquis takes 9 hp of nonlethal damage, (Magebane) 2d6 = Marquis takes 7 hp of damage; Attack#2 4 + 1 = 5, miss

Gregor stands still beside Mavic, his lips in an animalistic snarl of frustration. Trapped as a man for the time being, he bides, watching as his companions move against the Marquis.

Hissing in pain and struggling to stay conscious, the Marquis blurts out “You cannot defeat me! I have the power of the Master at my fingertips!  He gives will hunt your souls to the depths of the Netherplanes for this!”  Once again his fingers contort in unatural positions as he casts a spell, his dagger still held out before him.  A look of glee comes over his face as he completes the spell.  “And I'll take you all with me!” he bellows.  Thick, greenish-black fog begins to quickly rise through the holes of the cell and the corridor not within the effect of Mavic's spell, obscuring all sight and causing all those effected to start to choke as they feel their life being drawn from them.  OOC: Cast Defensively check succeeds; Latalya and Mavic realize that he is casting Cloudkill; Morley Fort save 2 + 8 = 10, failure, Morley takes 2 points of Constitution Damage; George Fort save 20, success! George takes 1 point of Constitution Damage; Anastasia 4 + 21 = 25, success! Anastasia takes 1 point of Constitution Damage; Marquis fails, Marquis takes 2 points of Constitution Damage

Deciding that she'd rather suffer from weakness than choke to death in this fog, Anastasia takes a quick step towards Mavic.  Once within the circumference of his spell, she takes a deep breath and drops her shield once again.  OOC:  5 foot step; drop shield

Mavic winces as he sees all the spell effects going off on his comrades. _As bad as this all seems now, it's only going to get worse once my magic wears off_.
Mavic grimaces in sudden decision -
"Perhaps...perhaps it would be ok to stab him...a little. This won't last forever, and I'll not soon want to deal with his lordship and these undead at once," he says, gesturing with his thumb and forefinger to show exactly how much blood he hopes to spill of his insane, despicable, and apparently racist liege. Otherwise, effectively crippled in combat by his own magic, the mage continues to try to puzzle out the mystery of just what the Marquis was doing locked up in his own dungeon in the first place.

Coughing violently, George has come to the end of his rope.  “That does it!  Stabbing a little it is,” he quips as he swings his rapier.  The blade bites deep into the Marquis's shoulder, causing him to momentarily convulse and stop moving.  It seems to have been too much for the poor man.  “Good!” the elf exclaims, “I'm getting out of this damnable fog!”  George sprints past his companions, nearly knocking them over due to the poor visibility.  He gropes his way along the bars of the cage until he finds the hole Reivik made, and slips through.  Once outside, and within the range of Mavic's spell, he  breathes again.   OOC:  Attack#1 9 + 14 + 2 (flanking) = 25, miss chance roll success! Damage 1d6 = Marquis takes 5 hp of damage and is now unconscious; Move action

Morley, hopeful his friends can handle one crazy old man, continues to watch for trouble. Not the foolhardy sort, he takes a quick step towads Mavic to get out of the killer fog.  OOC: 5 foot step; Ready attack action

_OOC: With the Marquis unconscious and the shadows still suppressed within Mavic's spell, there is no need to observe formal combat rounds any more.  Querchard's spells are still in effect.  He is currently the only one still within the effect of his Cloudkill spell, although Reivik, Latalya and Eshanna are all right next to him.  Note that because of the killer fog, only those just mentioned and George have any clue about what happened in the cell after the spell was cast._


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

Gregor looks to the roiling cloud of gas inside the chamber, it looks decidedly unhealthy.  He notes the boundries of Mavic's spell and considers the gas.  He turns to the mage and scratches at his chin.

"Maybe you should move in there, get rid of all of it.  Unless that's gonna bring the shadows back."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

Though she maybe physically and mental taxed, she none the less has an excited smile on his face as she watches the towns ‘King’ fall to the ground in an unconscious heap. “Well done!” She says to he friends behind the bars. Looking to the rest of the group she asks what she would think is on everyone else’s mind. “So, now that we got him, how do we get him and us out of here without those Shadows coming for revenge? How long will you spell last Mavik?”


----------



## James Heard (Mar 21, 2007)

"The Shadows aren't gone, they're merely unable to attack us within the bounds of my spell...As for how long my spell will last, let us hope that it's long enough to get us far away from them, or someplace where I can at least further restrict their movements and attacks with a _wall_ spell or something."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Forget the wall, that won't prevent them from attacking, they moved right through them here. Let's get the man and head out for now. In the current state, we should not venture deeper.”_


----------



## James Heard (Mar 21, 2007)

"But I can make them _hurt_ for moving through _my _ walls," Mavic says maliciously.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2007)

Reivik looks over the fallen Marquis. He tries to use Bar to reach the man and drag him closer, so as not to enter the foul green-black cloud.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Mar 22, 2007)

Taking great care, Reivik drags the limp body of the Marquis out of the foul, green-black mist that continues to pervade the cell block.  Using the pommel of his maau, he drags the body closer.  Once he gets close enough, the dwarf grabs the Marquis with his hands propping him up against the bars of the cell.  He can tell that the nobleman looks a bit more worse for wear due to his continued exposure to the noxious fumes.  A quick check of his vitals reveals that he does not seem to be in any life-threatening danger  (_OOC:  Successful Heal check_).  Both men now are within the protective field of Mavic's spell.

Carefully climbing off the beautifully carved chestnut wood throne, Eshanna notices a small sheaf of paper sticking out from underneath its seat cushion (_OOC: Successful Spot check_).  Stepping off the throne while studiously avoiding the killing fog, she pulls the cushion aside to reveal the paper awkwardly sticking out of a closed compartment.  Judging from the small piece sticking out, it is covered in miniscule, cramped writing, probably Keolandish.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Morley*

"So it is time to get out of this hole? Will the Marquis be welcome in his current state?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2007)

Reivik drags the man from the cell, his handling non to gentle. The dwarf then turns his attentions to binding the man's hands and gagging him. "It is certainly time to withdraw. For now, at least. What to do with the Marquis is another question entirely."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Anastasia Winterheart*

“Our mission is completed then.” She states as a matter of fact. “Ravik, can you carry ‘His Lordship’ as we make our exit from this place?”


----------



## James Heard (Mar 22, 2007)

"I concur, first we make our way out of this retched place and then we can ponder what what is to be done with the Marquis and how we shall cure him and/or convince him that we had the nation's best interests in mind while pummeling him into unconsciousness. This entire episode has spiraled out of control though, and if we're found with him before he's er...fixed, or he decides to take a rather literal look at the laws against putting hands upon His person..." Mavic's voice fades off.

" My friends, I've got a bad feeling about this. Even worse than when it was explained that we must enter this place through the sewer - the whole thing stinks."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

Reivik grunts an affirmative answer at Anastasia's question, and after making sure the man if firmly bound slings him over his shoulder. At Mavic's words, the dwarf nods. "Let us hope that there IS a cure for this man's condition."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2007)

*Morley*

"Indeed, it stinks literally and figuratively, let's be on our way. Be sure to take those papers, it might tell us something of what is going on with our noble 'guest'."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2007)

*Latalya*

_“Yes, and let us hope that someone can do something about our condition as well. I can barely lift my sword...”_


----------



## James Heard (Apr 16, 2007)

Mavic scowls. "_I_ can barely lift your sword on a good day..."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

Gregor scowls.

"Give me a day of rest and I can work to alleviate the shadow's touch. . . but not if we meet any more today."

He growls slightly, a barely human noise.

"But this whole place wears on me.  Let us depart to the open skies once more.  Before any thing else tries to kill us today."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Reivik grunts, adjusts the body of the Marquis on his shoulder, and begins to lead the way back out of the tunnels.


----------

